#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-25
<harrisonk> I turned off seeing who came on and loged off of IRC in the client irssi how do I turn it back on>
<harrisonk> *?
<harrisonk> hi pedro3005
<pedro3005> hi harrisonk
<harrisonk> do you know how to do this:
<harrisonk> I turned off seeing who came on and loged off of IRC in the client irssi how do I turn it back on>
<harrisonk> *?
<seidos> oh i know!  install xchat.  :>
<aveilleux> harrisonk: look in ~/.irssi
<harrisonk> what will I be looking for?
<aveilleux> harrisonk: Find this and delete it (the guide tells you where)
<pedro3005> aveilleux, uhm.. won't that screw up his entire configuration?
<aveilleux> pedro3005: I don't mean, delete the entire file
<aveilleux> harrisonk: Look for that code in the file mentioned
<harrisonk> found and deleted
<harrisonk> seidos: xchat doesn't work on servers
<seidos> harrisonk, sure it does!  you just need a server with a gui :x
<harrisonk> but then it isn't a server!
<harrisonk> (or rather a headless server)
<seidos> it a server with skin.
<harrisonk> I know, I know I could use VNC but I like SSH
<seidos> nah, irssi is fine.  i was just being silly.
<harrisonk> I know :)
<seidos> lies!
<harrisonk> I have lots of friends like you
 * seidos laughs
<seidos> oh, obnoxious?
<pedro3005> oh, a hoop
<harrisonk> that is a smaller group
<pedro3005> I gotta stop doing that
<harrisonk> what?
<harrisonk> whats a hoop?
<harrisonk> *what's
 * seidos puts a ball in the hoop
<seidos> so anyone else unable to get maverick running?
<seidos> well, i got it running from live usb, then it stopped working :'(
<harrisonk> what!!!! Maverick not working!
<seidos> i think my next install is going to have to be alternate cd install.  hopefully that will run from live usb
<seidos> minus the cd of course
<seidos> i guess maverick is too mavericky
<harrisonk> seidos it would be an alternat USB
<seidos> it's like "no!  i'm a maverick!  we do our own thing!"
<harrisonk> what happens?
<seidos> kernel panic
<harrisonk> really!
<seidos> something else too, can't recall presently
<harrisonk> all I get is a squashfs can't mount error
<seidos> i fixed this problem with live usb not working...something about syslinux 3.6.3 being too old, had to upgrade it
 * seidos looks up bugs in launchpad
<seidos> here it is:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/660311
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 660311 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "Glib-warning **: getpwuid_r(): error when booting maverick from live usb (affects: 1) (heat: 459)" [Undecided,New]
<harrisonk> here is my bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/636711
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 636711 in ubuntu "10.10 can't mount squashfs file system (affects: 9) (heat: 123)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<harrisonk> they may not be related but "maverick won't start" is the problem in both.
<fitsnugly> I'm having some issues figuring out what is causing a system hang (not a kernel panic)
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: If you type "top" into Terminal, you can see what is taking the most amount of resources
<fitsnugly> would be an option if I could ssh into the box after the hang, but I can't...
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: Ah, the whole system is going down? Hm
<johnny77> If I installed a program, then installed a beta release of the same program, would the repository pick it back up when the beta is released stable?
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: Type "dmesg |tail" into Terminal and seen if there's any kind of crash there
<aveilleux> johnny77: Well, "beta" software never goes live, usually. "Beta" is just test software
<aveilleux> johnny77: Er, never goes stable
<fitsnugly> [   84.292545] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -238074925 ns)
<fitsnugly> is that anything?
<aveilleux> johnny77: When the software goes back up into stable, then the stable version of the software will be newer than the beta, so it'll be upgraded from the beta
<johnny77> aveilleux, well beta may of been the wrong word. Between releases dropbox releases what the call forum builds. After installed the last stable, I installed a forum release. Now they are going to release it soon.
<johnny77> aveilleux, Thanks that is what I was wondering.
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: Evidently that's just a message stating that the system clock is unreliable -- for example, in variable-speed CPUs (such as those with AMD Cool 'n' Quiet or Intel's SpeedStep)
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: Just pastebin the output of dmesg |tail, please
<aveilleux> !pastebin | fitsnugly
<ubot2> fitsnugly: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fitsnugly> http://pastebin.com/AiePSmhN
<fitsnugly> it hangs every time I try to compile Android at random times... could be 2 minutes, could be 45
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: It sounds like it's a problem with the Android compilation, because I don't see anything here that's a problem
<fitsnugly> frustrating because i can't see what's causing the error to fix it...
<fitsnugly> i was able to compile android when I was on 9.10, i recently clean installed 10.10 and nothing but hangs
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: 9.10 to 10.10? That's an odd jump. Normally people who miss releases go from LTS to LTS, which are even-numbered *.04 releases (ie. 8.04, 10.04)
<fitsnugly> i usually run windows ... i didn't bother with ubuntu for a long time and decided to clean install 10.10 when it came out
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: ah, fair 'nuff.
<fitsnugly> i usually grab nightly builds of CM... but when the buildbot died for a week I decided to compile it myself
<fitsnugly> and now it's to the point it's pissing me off why i can't figure it out ;)
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: I don't know much about Android, what kind of build environment is required?
<fitsnugly> and my linux skill level is on the upper end on newb.  i can get around (with tons of google help), but can't diagnose much
<fitsnugly> I used this tutorial: http://goo.gl/RY4Z
<fitsnugly> 64bit
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: You should run on 32-bit, since (I noticed this) the 64-bit part of the guide just tells you to also include the 32-bit compatibility libraries.
<johnny77> I'm getting a message every time I boot that says Ubuntu One is full. I never signed up for an account. How can I disable this?
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: Take out that small complication, and it'll be easier to diagnose any problem.
<aveilleux> johnny77: System > Preferences > Startup Applications, disable Ubuntu One
<fitsnugly> so reinstall 32bit? ugh.
<johnny77> aveilleux, some times it seems just too easy :)
<aveilleux> fitsnugly: I don't entirely want to make you do that, but since Android needs a 32-bit build environment, it would make things just less complex overall
<fitsnugly> seems odd that others can compile it in 64bit tho?
<aveilleux> 'fitsnugly: It seems odd as well, but this person also only used the Beta and not the final release. Things have changed since the beta.
<fitsnugly> well thanks for your time...
<stlsaint> yo yo yo
<johnny77> I've been using Ubuntu for a couple of weeks doing common desktop activities. I know few basic, but want to learn some more. Maybe help somewhere. Do any of you have a suggestion as where to start?
<stlsaint> johnny77: the forums
<stlsaint> johnny77: best place to give support
<stlsaint> and in here of course ;)
<johnny77> stlsaint, where would you suggest to go to learn some more beginner level stuff?
<stlsaint> johnny77: head over to the ubuntu forums
<stlsaint> johnny77: ubuntuforums.org
<stlsaint> start
<stlsaint> there
<stlsaint> in the beginners section with learning the fixes that people give for issues and then start giving some from your own experience
<johnny77> stlsaint, thank you.
<stlsaint> johnny77: np
<harrisonk> stlsaint: hello
<pjcbaseball> quit
<LeMoiLib> Hello world! My USB drive are not mounted automatically any more. But using the disk utility I can mount them there! What is going? How can I make my system mounting automatically again?
<LeMoiLib> Could not launch Adobe Reader 9.3.4. Please make sure it exists in PATH variable in the environment. If the problem persists, please reinstall the application. Where is PATH??????
<bioterror> is it hard drive?
<bioterror> you have to add it to the fstab
<bioterror> and what comes to Adobe Reader, is it in a correct place like /usr/local/bin or something like that
<bioterror> /usr/bin
<tdn> I have recorded some videos with my digital camera. What program can I use to edit the video clips?
<tdn> Kubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<bioterror> I've tried editing videos with linux and it's pain in the ass, there's no tool that like OS X's tools
<LeMoiLib> Hi bio! What is fstab?
<bioterror> cat /etc/fstab
<LeMoiLib> and then should I edit it?
<bioterror> yes
<LeMoiLib> with?
<bioterror> what ever you use as your text editor
<bioterror> gedit, leafpad, nano, vi, vim
<LeMoiLib> yes, no that! What should I edit?
<bioterror> aeh, I cannot get access to my home network so I could show you an example
<bioterror> but you can see your default drive from there
<LeMoiLib> ok let me try that!
<bioterror> UUID=<insert  your usb-drive's UUID> mountpoint fstype 0 2
<bioterror> if I remember right
<LeMoiLib> is the cathope so!
<bioterror> UUID=1231231-123123123-123123-13123 /media/Warez ext4 0 2
<bioterror> something like that
<LeMoiLib> is cat a command?
<bioterror> cat shows you the file
<bioterror> in terminal
<LeMoiLib> this is the file
<LeMoiLib> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<LeMoiLib> #
<LeMoiLib> # Use 'blkid -o value -s UUID' to print the universally unique identifier
<LeMoiLib> # for a device; this may be used with UUID= as a more robust way to name
<LeMoiLib> # devices that works even if disks are added and removed. See fstab(5).
<bioterror> UUID kicks ass
<LeMoiLib> what???
<nlsthzn> LeMoiLib: Have a read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB might solve your issue ;)
<bioterror> I added week ago one pata drive to my desktop and I use sata drives. that pata drive is recognized as /dev/sda now and UUID saved my day becouse my original /dev/sda is now /dev/sdb
<LeMoiLib> I don't understand the jargon!!!!!
<LeMoiLib> I browse before landing here, but thing looks to alien for me
<LeMoiLib> bio I'm up reading your link!....
<LeMoiLib> Any suggestion for the Adobe PATH thing???
<nlsthzn> LeMoiLib: As far as I can tell you will have to add the path to where the application is installed in a file called .bashrc which I assume is in your home directory... let me investigate further and get back to you...
<LeMoiLib> While you are at that, I wish to know how to install software like that directly in /usr/local/ ? That might be the issue!
<nlsthzn> LeMoiLib: Did you install from a .deb or compile from source?
<LeMoiLib> I install form a bin that I downloaded!
<LeMoiLib> I also install some other stuff from source but all of them out of /usr/local because I don't know how!
<tdn> How do I allow some specific commands to be run with sudo without asking for password, while having other commands require passwords?
<nlsthzn> LeMoiLib: I have maybe compiled from source once so I don't have the knowledge but AFAIK it has something to do with editing the make file or something before running the configuration script or some such but I am not sure...
<nlsthzn> LeMoiLib: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/3199 link has someone adding a PATH variable to there .bashrc file, have a look and try that and see how it goes :)
<nlsthzn> tdn: Run man sudo in a terminal and read the description, explains nicely
<LeMoiLib> Thanks,!
<tdn> nlsthzn, I just did that. I have not gotten much nearer a solution. Actually this documentation looks more like being about how to use the sudo command more than how to configure it.
<tdn> nlsthzn, can you provide an example?
<nlsthzn> AFAIK you will always need to give a password for sudo, except if you have given one in the last 15 minutes by default then it isn't required (from the Description)
<nlsthzn> tdn: Hope you figure something out, I got to run... cheers all
<tdn> nlsthzn, it is, at least possible to specify a NOPASSWD option.
<tdn> nlsthzn, I just want this to apply only for specific commands.
<shahan> Hello
<jappie> I am trying to install java Version 6 Update 22. I downloaded it, copied the file to /usr/java, verified that I have the right permissions (and right file size 20.2 mb) set but when I run the file I get this message: "./jre-6u22-linux-i586.bin: 86: ./install.sfx.6187: not found Failed to extract the files."
<nlsthzn> jappie: What file did you download, a deb?
<jappie> no a bin file
<jappie> the "Linux self extracting binary file"
<nlsthzn> You are running Ubuntu I assume?
<jappie> yes I am running 10.10
<bioterror> jappie, enable canical partner from the sources
<bioterror> and then dpkg -l |grep openjdk
<bioterror> remove all the openjdk files and then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre,bin,plugins,fonts
<bioterror> canonical partner
<jappie> bioterror, how do I do this?
<bioterror> from the software sources
<jappie> in the synaptic manager?
<bioterror> yes
<nlsthzn> Version 6b18-1.8 is in the software center by default...
<bioterror> ii  sun-java6-jre                         6.22-0ubuntu1~10.04                             Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture ind
<jappie> bioterror: do I run this command in Terminal? "dpkg -l |grep openjdk" ?
<bioterror> jappie, yes
<bioterror> it lists what openjdk softwares you have installed already
<bioterror> and you can remove them
<bioterror> becouse openjdk and sun-java doesnt work together
<bioterror> you can have only one
<jappie> bioterror: can I remove them through synaptic?
<bioterror> you can
<bioterror> and install
<bioterror> if that's easier for you
<bioterror> but you have to enable those software sources
<jappie> bioterror: I have removed the openjdk packages and it is automatically downloading java 6...
<bioterror> sun-java-6?
<bioterror> sun-java6-?
<jappie> yes, sun-java-6-bin
<bioterror> nice
<bioterror> there you go
<jappie> I still need to enable it?
<bioterror> no need to touch that that .deb file from the site
<bioterror> usually you find from synaptic everything you need
<bioterror> http://www.macrumors.com/2010/10/22/steve-jobs-comments-on-apples-java-discontinuation/ read that while you're enjoying your fresh java on linux ;)
<bioterror> mmm.. fresh cup of java... ;)
<nlsthzn> just for my own enlightenment, why use sun java over open jave?
<nlsthzn> *java
<bioterror> nlsthzn, becouse propietary java works
<bioterror> and openjdk doesnt
<bioterror> I'm using danske bank as my bank and they use java in login applet
<bioterror> gues what: OpenJDK crashes
<bioterror> but propietary works
<nlsthzn> bioterror: Makes sense, thx (now I understand why I have not been able to get Minecraft to work :D )
<jappie> bioterror: I have the same problem with my online banking.
<jappie> bioterror: I restarted firefox aand went to the test page but Java is not enabled. So I went to firefox preferences/advanced but there is nothing there to enable java...any idea?
<bioterror> it is enable instantly when it's instantly
<bioterror> installed
<bioterror> restart your browser
<jappie> bioterror: I restarted but java is still not running..
<bioterror> did you install -plugin, bin, jre and fonts?
<jappie> bioterror: hold on: I need to install additional plugin....I let you know if this is it, ok!
<bioterror> sun-java6-plugin
<bioterror> you need that one too
<bioterror> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml
<bioterror> then you hit yourself to that page
<jappie> bioterror: thanks! Now it runs great!
<bioterror> np
<bioterror> easy like a sunday morning
<jappie> nlsthzn: thankx to u2!
<nlsthzn> jappie: All thx to bioterror, we both learnt something new :)
 * bioterror bows :D
<jappie> bioterror: If I want to update the jave (it tells me update available) can I just run:  sudo apt-get update sun-java6-jre,bin,plugins,fonts ?
<nlsthzn> jappie: That will update only if those packages that is in the repo's have been updated, and seeing as you just installed I would doubt it...
<jappie> Ok, so How can I update? or will it do this automatically?
<nlsthzn> bio!  Where is he when one needs him (oh, away... great)... I don't think so... how ever once the repo gets an update and you run apt-get update it will be available...
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: Hi, so whats the problem :D
<Silver_Fox_> Problem?
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: lol, just asking if there is anything that you need assistance with (sorry, wrong wording on my part).
<Silver_Fox_> Oh I see, I have no technical problems.
<nlsthzn> Silver_Fox_: Any non-technical problems?
<Silver_Fox_> No.
<johnny77> If I uninstall something will it automatically remove the items from the software sources?
<nlsthzn> johnny77: I am not quite understanding what you mean, but uninstalling an application from a certain software source doesn't alter the software sources that are enabled, and also won't alter what sofware is available in those sources AFAIK (sorry for the late reply, had some shopping to do)
<johnny77> nlsthzn, So when I installed google chrome it added a repository to the software sources. If i now uninstall google chrome, i will have to manualy go in and remove the software source.
<nlsthzn> AFAIK... but that is easy, System->Administration->Software Sources
<hobgoblin> johnny77: yep
<hobgoblin> I'd also be less than amused if installing something added a repo
<nlsthzn> Normally, the user has to add the repo or allow it to be added before it can be
<johnny77> hobgoblin, why? shouldn't they always add this so that I can stay updated?
<nlsthzn> johnny77: Adding a repo without you knowing would be an issue
<johnny77> nlsthzn, Understand I'm a new ubuntu user. Please explain why this would be an issue.
<hobgoblin> if I add a repository to my sources list I am in control of what can be installed to my system, hence I can trust what happens - if installing an application does so they are in control and I cannot trust my sources
<nlsthzn> I would suspect that keeping tabs on all your system updates becomes an issue the more repo's there are (I am also still new but I am pretty sure having the wrong repo's enabled would put your system more at risk of exploitation etc. but I stand corrected) plus what hobgoblin said :D
<hobgoblin> though at some point you have to trust that the repo you add is trustworthy :)
<nlsthzn> ... or have no more software :D
<johnny77> hobgoblin, But it would be ok, for the company to be upfront, saying this will add to your repos, right? Then you could choose whether to install.
<hobgoblin> I tend to only add ppa's anyway - and they are not uncommon ones so it would soon show up
<hobgoblin> johnny77: well yes at that point you have the choice - I would just rather add the source if I want to and ten install the software
<hobgoblin> just willy nilly installing things ends up being the same as windows with no real trust involved
<johnny77> hobgoblin, maybe that is my problem, still have that stupid windows mentality. :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<johnny77> hobgoblin, So I should always be aware of what is in the software repos and know what they are for. Duly noted.
 * nlsthzn thinks that learning has taken place :)
<hobgoblin> johnny77: only if you actually want to take control of your machine :D
<hobgoblin> I'd agree nlsthzn
<johnny77> hobgoblin, I can't be completely in control; i'm still dual-booting with windows. :)
<hobgoblin> you can be completely in control of windows as well - just not so easy to do
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: I think you can think you are completely in control ;)
<hobgoblin> nlsthzn: I do not like omgubuntu at all
<hobgoblin> and that lp blueprint is written by a child troll :)
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: :) where did the omgubuntu statement come from?
<hobgoblin> I assume that you are the same nlsthzn as the nlsthzn on the forum - I was just reading the unity thread
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: :D that's what I thought (but I was like, what is the chances, I just posted there two minutes ago)
<hobgoblin> I am trolling the cafe looking for bad peoples :)
<nlsthzn> :) second question, sorry, Ip blueprint?
<hobgoblin> what the thread is actually all about - launchpad blueprint to use unity - at which point I will give up using ubuntu - instead of gnome
<hobgoblin> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-desktop-n-specialized-unity-form-factor
<nlsthzn> Oh ok... I didn't even bother to read it, the OP is a kid from the same country that hit me with the link to his thread in IM and asked my opinion...
<hobgoblin> I have refrained from posting in it :)
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: Just got a heads up in Facebook (yes, sad I know) that it is now Official that Unity will ship with 11.04... Ubuntu 11.04 will ship the Unity environment by default - more details and clarity at http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/25/ubuntu-11-04-to-ship-unity/ - this is going to rock! @jonobacon
<nlsthzn> site doesn't want to load for me
<hobgoblin> then I'll not be using ubuntu then ...
<bioterror> nlsthzn, you got it right
<johnny77> I hope i'm not interrupting, but unity is the new UNR enterface right?
<nlsthzn> johnny77: Yes, the one shipping with 10.10
<johnny77> nlsthzn, now they are going to use that with desktop too?
<hobgoblin> I'd much rather have gnome3 working
<nlsthzn> johnny77: There has been a rumour going around it will be considered... now there is a rumour going around it will ship with 11.04 (I doubt it will and hope not)
<johnny77> Gnome is the term for the desktop environment, right? Sorry for the stupid questions, but i'm not sure of all the terms yet.
<hobgoblin> johnny77: yes ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu - kde, xubuntu - xfce and lubuntu uses lxde
<johnny77> hobgoblin, so if Ubuntu replaces gnome with unity in 11.04 (thats the rumor right?), then because I hate Unity, I can still use ubuntu, but with a derivative.
<nlsthzn> johnny77: Ubuntu was using Gnome, so if they go with Unity there will have to be a new derivative to use standard Gnome... which would be called something else...
<nlsthzn> Gubuntu or some such :)
<johnny77> nlsthzn, could they just drop it?
<hobgoblin> oh lord nooooooo - I hate that gubuntu thread ;)
<nlsthzn> johnny77: Well, technically Unity is still Gnome, just mutilated... and sure, the creators of Ubuntu can do what they want I guess
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin: Lol
<nlsthzn> http://techhaze.com/2010/05/gnome-shell-and-unity-the-future-ubuntu-interfaces/ some light reading
<hobgoblin> I fuse to read it - I'z trolling now :D
<nlsthzn> Got to keep in mind that Unity is a Ubuntu thing, and might alienate Ubuntu even more from the other distro's and Gnome... maybe thats what they want?!
<nlsthzn> Another link to say Ubuntu moving away from the standard Gnome http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/25/ubuntu-11-04-to-ship-unity/
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, The phrase "standard GNOME" is an oxymoron
<johnny77> Let me get this straight. In reality Ubuntu refers more to the kernel. And Ubuntu just happened to be using gnome while the other distros were being made. So Ubuntu has almost been synonymous with gnome. But now if they are moving away from gnome then Ubuntu will refer to Unity and a distro will be made for gnome.
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: Standard Gnome - Also known as default Debian :D
<nlsthzn> johnny77: lol, give me a sec, you almost got it but not quite
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, Debian is not affiliated with GNOME. GNOME is just a desktop environment, it can be configured however you want. Red Hat, for example, ships with a modified GNOME interface as well.
<aveilleux> johnny77, "Ubuntu" does not refer to the kernel. Linux is the kernel. Ubuntu is a distribution, a collection of software (most of which is composed by GNU).
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: Was joking, just pointing out that you won't get closer to a "Standard" gnome look than a default Debian install... I am well aware of the differences ;)
<aveilleux> johnny77, GNOME is just a desktop environment, it's a graphical shell placed on top of the tty shells (text-mode).
<aveilleux> johnny77, Ubuntu used GNOME by default, and other derivatives were made to include other DEs (the "K" in Kubuntu refers to KDE, the desktop environment used in Kubuntu)
<johnny77> ok, thanks I understand now.
<aveilleux> I'l be supremely disappointed if Unity ships default with the next version of Ubuntu. It's AWFUL.
<johnny77> nlsthzn, You mentioned something about alienation?
<nlsthzn> johnny77: I did?
<johnny77> Got to keep in mind that Unity is a Ubuntu thing, and might alienate Ubuntu even more from the other distro's and Gnome... maybe thats what they want?
<johnny77> don't know if quoting is a feature...
<aveilleux> johnny77, You mean quoting on IRC? No, but you can always copy/paste :-P
<nlsthzn> Oh, yes, Ubuntu has gotten a lot of fire from other entities in the open source world that they don't give enough back and only takes... now they have possibly branched off even further doing there own thing and I am sure some wil not like this
<johnny77> Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu right? They make the decisions?
<aveilleux> johnny77, Yes
<newboon2age> then again, maybe others will like Unity and adopt it.  after all its pretty slick. johnny77, nlsthzn
<newboon2age> aveilleux: you don't like Unity?
<aveilleux> newboon2age, Not at all
<nlsthzn> newboon2age: From what I have heard Unity sucks big time...
<johnny77> newboon2age, i hate it.
<newboon2age> i was impressed with it so far.  what don't you like?
<aveilleux> newboon2age, It's extremely sluggish, for me. Also, I strongly dislike that Unity takes over my panels, so I can't configure them properly
<aveilleux> newboon2age, Plus, it just feels like I turned "baby mode" on... like the system was designed for children
<newboon2age> it looks like its designed for touchpad.  a uPad perhaps?
<aveilleux> newboon2age, Also, when I try to run it virtualized it complains that I don't have the proper driver installed and tells me to choose GNOME, leading me to believe that Unity *requires* hardware acceleration. This will most definitely turn off many users.
<newboon2age> someboday said right now Unity requires mutter.
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: In the speech of Mark's he apparently hinted that Unity will only be avaiable to those that meet the hardware requirements (3D etc. I assume)
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, That frustrates me.
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, That implies that Ubuntu should only be for those whose hardware supports new technologies, something that has been indicative of more... proprietary operating systems
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, Ubuntu being able to run flawlessly on older hardware is one of my key selling points when I talk to people about GNU/Linux.
<newboon2age> aveilleux: agreed
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: It may mean that you could get a traditional Gnome desktop if you want ;)
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, I'm sure you can; you always have been able to choose what DE you want. One of the important aspects of my project is that you get to choose a DE before installation.
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: What I mean is, rather than getting a "Unity" Gnome installation you get something closer to the current Gnome interfaces... and it is still official etc.
<Alexandermag89> Hi, I am trying to boot Ubuntu 10.10 off of my thumb drive from a mac. Can anybody help me?
<nlsthzn> Alexandermag89: Hi, Did you follow the instructions on the ubnuntu web site to make sure the USB is bootable?
<Alexandermag89> Yeah, but when I restart and select the disk to boot off of, it only shows my Mac Hd and my thumb drive is absent
<nlsthzn> In the Bios you should be able to select USB as an option to boot from
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, Macs work differently.
<aveilleux> Alexandermag89, How did you create the Flash drive?
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: That is what I was afraid off...
<Alexandermag89> Through terminal
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, Expecting a Mac to conform to standards? Madness
<aveilleux> Alexandermag89, You used the dd command?
<Alexandermag89> sudo dd...
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: Even though they now use standard hardware... would have thought that the Bios was pretty similar
<aveilleux> nlsthzn, Of course not, they use EFI.
<Alexandermag89> I converted it to a .img.dmg file, I think that it just uses the .dmg
<Alexandermag89> Is there any way that a thumb drive cannot be seen as a disk when booting? Like if it doesen't have the correct files/file types?
<nlsthzn> aveilleux: Cool, learnt something new... good wiki article on EFI ;)
<nlsthzn> Alexandermag89: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/4-ways-to-create-bootable-live-usb.html See this, might work for you
<Alexandermag89> Thank you
<aveilleux> Alexandermag89, When I made a boot USB drive, I didn't need to convert it to a dmg
<aveilleux> Alexandermag89, If anything, converting to a dmg probably broke it
<nlsthzn> Was fun and I learned a lot, thanks all
<Alexandermag89> Well when you run "hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o ~/path/to/target.img ~/path/to/ubuntu.iso" it converts it into a .img, but OSX adds .dmg
<Alexandermag89> If i just delete the converted file, and reformat the thumb drive, will it be back to how it was before I started?
<DiegoTc> ping Silver_Fox_
<Silver_Fox_> Sorry, slightly busy DiegoTc . Talk later.
<DiegoTc> okay Silver_Fox_
<DiegoTc> guys I got a little(huge) trouble with the grub
<hobgoblin> hi DiegoTc
<DiegoTc> I was trying to recover the grub after a windows instalation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DiegoTc> and now i get the problem that no grub appears :( no windows neither ubuntu
<hobgoblin> and what has happened?
<DiegoTc> only a black screen
<DiegoTc> with a little white line
<hobgoblin> DiegoTc: did you just do it the once - or did you go back and try again?
<DiegoTc> i did it 2 times
<DiegoTc> i thought something went wrong
<DiegoTc> I was thing to solve the problem if i removed the grub completely from the live cd
<DiegoTc> and then
<DiegoTc> install it again
<DiegoTc> but i am not sure about that
<hobgoblin> you in the livecd now?
<DiegoTc> yeap
<hobgoblin> I gotta go - just got a call - but quickly - which method did you use to reinstall it?
<DiegoTc> hobgoblin: SIMPLEST - Copy GRUB 2 Files from the LiveCD
<DiegoTc> that one
<hobgoblin> ok - I have only ever used the chroot method - worked for me
<hobgoblin> but I would check then if the grub files are actually on the mounted partrition if you did it the other way - mount it and then   ls /mnt/whatever/boot/grub
<hobgoblin> DiegoTc: obviously change /mnt/whatever to where you mount it - sorry I have to go now - will be back a bit later though
<johnny77> In Ubuntu gnome is there a way to get your workspaces to be a dropdown list instead of the four horizontal boxes>
<hobgoblin> johnny77: not that I am aware of - though if you know what workspaces you have you don't actually have to have the workspace switcher on the panel - as long as you remember how to get to them :) I only use 2 and have them on alt+f1 and f2
<bioterror> I use alt+arrows left n right
<bioterror> ctlr+alt + arrows
<bodhizazen> Anyone want to see a "live" demo of my new style for my web pages ?
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/Table/iptables.html
<bodhizazen> Does not support IE
<aveilleux> naturally
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<maheanuu> IaOra from the Sacred Isle....   Boy am I having probs this morning, seems the harder I work the loster I get
<maheanuu> I am trying to copy or move a folder (Downloads) to an external drive I prefer to move it rather than do a copy but I, for the life of me cannot seem to do either
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, in a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) type  sudo mv original/file new/file
<aveilleux> maheanuu, If you press and hold Ctrl as you drag the folder into the external drive's directory, then it will move instead of copy.
<maheanuu> I am told that It is a read only file and I do not have permission, I have tried to change permission and no joy
<maheanuu> Hang on lemme try that
<maheanuu> Nope still not working still need permission changes
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, what are you trying to move?
<aveilleux> maheanuu, The drive may have not been mounted properly
<maheanuu> Some photos, videos and music files nothing that should be "read only"
<maheanuu> It is showing as /dev/sdb1
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, you can try adding a -f modifier to the mv command
<aveilleux> maheanuu, what is the name of the directory? (as in, where is it mounted in /media?)
<maheanuu> I am working with a bunch of island kids and we're sorta in the blind leadin the blind stage working on linux (Ubuntu) I am the only person on this island using linux (and not very well yet)
<maheanuu> the directory is named Downloads1
<maheanuu> sorry got pulled away by family for a min there
<maheanuu> What I really need is a beginners instruction manual that I can work my way thru and also teach the kids around here to use also, we have about an 80% unemployment ratio for the island
<aveilleux> maheanuu, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-manual
<maheanuu> It is in /home/maheanuu/Downloads1
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, what about the path to the external drive?
<maheanuu> Is that what you wanted Aveilleux?
<aveilleux> maheanuu, No, I wanted to know where the drive is mounted. It should be something like /media/*
<maheanuu> It is showing /dev/sdb1
<maheanuu> I am beginning to think that i'm TSTO
<aveilleux> maheanuu, Then the drive was not mounted properly. Open up Terminal for me (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) and type the following command:
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, you're not...we were all beginners at one point.  Linux systems are a continual learning process :)
<maheanuu> term is up
<maheanuu> not seeing any command ave
<aveilleux> sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive && sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mount/usbdevice
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, a quick explaination of that command:   unmount sdb1.  (&& = and then) make a directory called /media/usbdrive (and then) mount everything in /dev/sdb1 to /mount/usbdevice
<maheanuu> maheanuu@maheanuu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive && sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mount/usbdevice
<maheanuu> [sudo] password for maheanuu:
<maheanuu> mount: mount point /mount/usbdevice does not exist
<maheanuu> Now what???
<aveilleux> !pastebin | maheanuu
<ubot2> maheanuu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<aveilleux> Shoot. I mistyped the command.
<slidinghorn> maheanuu, oh, he accidentally used 2 different names....type sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdrive
<slidinghorn> instead of /media/usbdevice
<aveilleux> slidinghorn, maheanuu, yes the device name is important to get exactly right
<aveilleux> maheanuu, so now just type:
<aveilleux> sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdb1 /media/usbdriv
<maheanuu> Ok it is mounted now but still I cannot move or copy files as it is telling me that I do NOT have permission
<maheanuu> I have tried to change permission in the gui but nada, rien
<maheanuu> I have to learn the terminal, I used to be really good at dos, but then doze came along and like a fool I continued down the evil path
<aveilleux> maheanuu, that's odd. What kind of drive is it?
<maheanuu> It is a seagate free agent that I have removed their stuff from and reformatted and partitioned so that I can use it as a portable storage unit
<maheanuu> My download directory is on my sda drive
<maheanuu> it is a notebook sized 250gig sata
<maheanuu> Aha, it is telling me that I am not the owner and am not allowed to change permissions now....
<maheanuu> I just  brought the drive up in properties
<slidinghorn> aha!  sudo chown <newowner>
<aveilleux> maheanuu, sudo chown /media/usbdrive <your_user_name>
<aveilleux> er
<aveilleux> maheanuu, sudo chown <your_user_name> /media/usbdrive
<maheanuu> It is now telling me that Operation Not permitted
<maheanuu> I have it formatted as NTFS as most of the people here are using windoze
<maheanuu> with the exception of the very, very few mac users
<maheanuu> This is what I typed   sudo chown maheanuu /media/usbdrive
<aveilleux> maheanuu, Ohhh..... NTFS drives are buggy under Ubuntu....
<aveilleux> maheanuu, try this:
<aveilleux> sudo umount /dev/sdb1 &&  sudo mount -t ntfs3g -o rw /dev/sdb1 /mount/usbdevice
<Mjiig> hello, does anyone know of a place on a standard ubuntu install that I could extract a large wordlist to use in programs (plain text, xml or whatever)
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Does it matter what program is using it? Because your home folder would work fine in this case.
<Mjiig> sorry, i wasn't clear, I meant does ubuntu come with a word list in a file that's on a standard install
<aveilleux> Mjiig, Again, what program
<Mjiig> programs that i write myself in C plus the python and ruby interpreters
<aveilleux> Mjiig, text files can reside anywhere. I don't know of anything that you are referring to... I suppose I just don't understand what you mean by "word list"
<Mjiig> how can i put this... There are programs in ubuntu that must have a dictionary to operate, i wondered if this came from a file somewhere in the system folders. If it is I could make use of it.
<aveilleux> Mjiig, There are dictionary files used by OpenOffice, they're not standard in Linux though. They're application-specific.
<bodhizazen> Mjiig: a dictionary or a library ?
<bodhizazen> you want a dictionary, like ispell ?
<Mjiig> bodhizazen: a dictionary
<bodhizazen> dictionary for what ?
<bodhizazen> spell checking ?
<bodhizazen> I can not tell if you are asking for a library, the way you are asking about programming
<aveilleux> bodhizazen, I think they want a dictionary library
<Mjiig> sorry, i literally mean a list of words in the English language
<aveilleux> bodhizazen, something like aspell
<Mjiig> bodhizazen: just found what i want
<bodhizazen> Mjiig: what was it ?
<Mjiig> bodhizazen: /usr/share/dict/words
<slidinghorn> hey zkriesse how are you
<zkriesse> hallo slidinghorn Im ok
<slidinghorn> (-team)
<johnny77> I'm trying to find a way to take the horizontal workspace switcher and make it vertical like a drop down box. I found this applet, but wanted to let you guys check it out if that is ok. Just wanted to make sure I can trust it. http://bit.ly/cHV2vc
<slidinghorn> johnny77, omgubuntu is usually a pretty trustworthy source -- I've never run into a problem in that area with them
<aveilleux> johnny77, Looks fine to me
<screaminbeman> can someone help me setup shared folders for use w/ my linux & virtural box (win xp)?
<johnny77> Ok thanks, I was talking to a couple of people on here about being careful what you install.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, Which is which? Linux host or linux guest?
<screaminbeman> avielleux, linux is host. i have win xp in virtural box.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, what is the name of the share?
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, i don't have any shared folder yet.  i was told i need 1.  i am new @ this & don't know what to do to access my files in windows.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, first, turn off the XP guest if you haven't already
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, i am shutting it down now
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, once you've shut it off, open up the Settings
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, are you talking about vbm settings?
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, The virtual machine's settings, in virtulabox
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, i opened the settings. now what?
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, at the bottom of the sidebar there's an option for shared folders. Open that, and click the folder with a plus (+) icon next to it to add a new shared folder.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, hit the down arrow, and select "other..." and navigate to the folder you want to share (on the host machine) and hit Open.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, change the folder name to something that's easy (in the second box) and hit OK
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, Then OK again, and now start the XP machine again
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, Have you installed the VirtualBox Guest Additions? (in the guest machine)
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, i have installed the guest additions.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, Okay, let me know when XP is up.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, What did you name the folder?
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, i named folder on host as "Windows Files". Folder name for xp is "SharedFiles".  I have win xp running.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, Right-click My Computer and click "Map Network Drive"
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, in the second box, put "\\vboxsvr\SharedFiles" without the quotes
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, then his Finish. It might take a really long time to finish loading, Windows sharing is godawfully slow.
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, if it takes too long, hit Cancel and then Finish again, it'll come right uop
<aveilleux> up*
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, can i access my flash drive in win xp also?
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, Not with the version of VBox that's in the default Ubuntu repositories.
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, how do i access the files on my flash drive thru win xp?
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, You can add it as a shared folder, that's the easiest way
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, do i use flash drive volume name as the folder name?
<aveilleux> screaminbeman, It doesn't matter what the folder name is as long as it's unique. Or do you mean in the first box?
<screaminbeman> aveilleux, i understand now.  THANK YOU very much for your help.
<realeyes> hey guys i need some help with ubuntu 10.10
<bioterror> what kind of
<drubin> realeyes: Sure what is your question
<realeyes> I switched from 10.04 and my grub or grub2 screen isnt recognizing it
<realeyes> It says fatal error and failed to load before 10.10 comes up
<realeyes> how do i update my grub/grub2 screen?
<realeyes> i also have another question about my ethernet connection, it doesnt want to connect to it at all. I dont know if there is something wrong iwth my settings or something but it just stopped working overnight.
<realeyes> AutoEth0 is a selection, but once I choose it it just says disconnected
<realeyes> >:(
<realeyes> ...
<collinp> realeyes: If you are still here, I don't exactly have the time to try to assist you at the moment but I'll try to find someone that can.
<realeyes> collinp: that'd be great man.
<realeyes> I have no idea whats going on with it. It was working just a few days ago.
<aveilleux> 'sup
<collinp> aveilleux: Think you may be able to help realeyes with their issue?
<drubin> realeyes: Are you in a live cd now?
<realeyes> no.
<collinp> Or that drubin guy over there.
<aveilleux> collinp: I don't know what realeyes issue is, I just got back in here
<realeyes> Im on a different PC because my linux machine will not connect
<drubin> realeyes: Do you have a live cd?
<realeyes> uhm, my first question was: How do I update grub2 in order to show Ubuntu 10.10? I just upgraded from 10.04
<realeyes> No, I dont have a live CD.
<drubin> realeyes: If you can't get to the grub screen sadly you are going to need a live cd.
<realeyes> My other question is, why wont my machine connect to the internet? It wont connect on win7 either. Cord is in. Green light is on with orange flashing
<drubin> unless people know of magic you can do before grub (but there is no OS loaded there)
<realeyes> I can get to the grub screen, it just wont show 10.10, it shows my older versions
<drubin> realeyes: your 2nd question might be firewall issue. Do you get an IP address?
<realeyes> im dual booting win7 and 10.10
<realeyes> Where would I find out if I get an IP or not?
<drubin> realeyes: oo so you can log into your 10.04 then you can update grub from there.
<realeyes> no i can log into my 10.10
<realeyes> i dont have 10.04 anymore
<drubin> realeyes: O you wont.
 * realeyes c.c;
<realeyes> uhhh
<realeyes> yeah so... what should I do?
<drubin> realeyes: Your no internet issue might be firewalls. to check if you get an IP you can go to network manager or you can type "ifconfig" with out the quotes in a terminal
<drubin> realeyes: if windows and ubuntu can't get on the network it seems firewall (on you router) or hardware related though
<realeyes> it has to be
<realeyes> i typed "ifconfig" so now what should I be looking for?
<drubin> inet addr:<stuff>  Bcast:<stuff>  Mask:<stuff>
<drubin> <stuff> can be any thing
<realeyes> inet6 addr: <something something>
<realeyes> Come on guys, what should I do here? What am I looking for?
<realeyes> does anyone here know how to update grub?
<drubin> realeyes: why do you want to update grub? It lists 10.10 and windows no?
<realeyes> It does not list 10.10
<realeyes> it lists an older version of ubuntu and when i hit enter it says
<realeyes> FATAL ERROR
<realeyes> Failed to load
<realeyes> generic 2.6.blah blah pae
<realeyes> 2.6.35.22-generic-pae
<realeyes> that is the old version
<realeyes> and its listed four times
<realeyes> gah this is no help
<seidos> er, there's a grub guide somewhere, but i've never used it, because i've never needed it :/
<seidos> realeyes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<seidos> realeyes, sudo update-grub?
<drubin> realeyes: sorry I wasn't more help.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-26
<johnny77> I have a bottom panel with only workspace switcher. If I uncheck expand, then logout & login the panel moves to the top. Any ideas?
<johnny77> oh, I have it autohide if that matter.
<seidos> johnny77, i hear ya', but i don't see what is happening.  are you using gnome-panel?  can you take a screenshot?  i'm not familiar with your configuration
<johnny77> seidos, I'm in standard Ubuntu, using gnome-panel. Give me a second on the screen shot.
<seidos> johnny77, ah, i'm using 9.10 anyway, if you're using 10.04 or higher i probably won't be able to recreate the issue
<johnny77> seidos, Yeah, I'm using 10.10. Forgot to mention that.
<johnny77> seidos, May I ask why you are using 9.10 instead of the latest?
<seidos> johnny77, couldn't get 10.10 installed on my notebook.  haven't tried alternate cd as this is my only computer.
<johnny77> seidos, in the interest of learning and not being a pest, why could you not install 10.10?
<seidos> johnny77, i tried, failed.  got a kernel panic error, and something else.  i think my hardware just isn't as happy with 10.10 for some reason
<seidos> johnny77, it is probably my notebook.  there have been a few issues that i know other notebook users didn't have
<MonthOLDpickle> Hello! Wondering where a torrent of the ubuntu unr 10.10 is? The main downlaod from site is slow and both times it faisl to install UNITY on fresh install.
<seidos> !torrent > MonthOLDpickle
<ubot2> MonthOLDpickle, please see my private message
<seidos> mmmmm pickle.  gaaaauuum.
<MonthOLDpickle> lol
<MonthOLDpickle> ubot2: I don't see it..may be my bot sentry
<ubot2> MonthOLDpickle: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonthOLDpickle> bah!!!!!
<seidos> let me check the link MonthOLDpickle
<seidos> MonthOLDpickle, sorry, that isn't the right link :(  i wanted http://torrents.ubuntu.com
<seidos> gah!
<MonthOLDpickle> yea I get loaded to a search site for that
<seidos> http://torrent.ubuntu.com
<seidos> hmmm, i don't see it either.  just the DVD, MonthOLDpickle
<MonthOLDpickle> I found it
<seidos> MonthOLDpickle, did you try releases.ubuntu.com?
<MonthOLDpickle> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/release/netbook/
<MonthOLDpickle> well I think thats it but its an img file vs iso
<seidos> you're using a netbook MonthOLDpickle?
<seidos> maybe the img file needs to be written to usb stick?
<MonthOLDpickle> releases.ubuntu.com is better fchoice
<MonthOLDpickle> ffff lol
<MonthOLDpickle> okay I give up on unity
<MonthOLDpickle> It fails to even boot form LiveCD
<MonthOLDpickle> I was interested cause I saw pictures and read article and I fidn unity gui to be really ugly
<sysanom_0>  hello all, I have a question; I am hoping to evaluate gnome vs kde to see if I may want to use kde instead. I was wondering if there is a good site that talks about the fundamental differences between the two?
<sysanom_0> I know that kde has "Activities", for which there is no comparison in gnome - I am wondering if there is more than that?
<screaminbeman> can some one help me setup my guest additions in my vbox?
<screaminbeman> can someone help me setup my guest additions in virtual box
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: sure
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: what part are you stuck on?
<screaminbeman> i have linux host w/ win 7 in vbox
<stlsaint> alright, have you select the "Install addition guest...." option in menu?
<screaminbeman> i need help w/ mapping network drive menu in windows
<screaminbeman> i know that there is a \\command that is typed in the folder box. i just can't remember that command
<screaminbeman> can u help?
<screaminbeman> stlsaint, can u help?
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: hrm, thought you had guest additions issue?
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: if you go to your "My Computer" menu, you should see option there
<screaminbeman> stlsaint, i m trying to finish setting up shared folders as well. i installed guest additions.
 * stlsaint doesn't run windows at home, only at work on vista
<screaminbeman> stlsaint, do u understand what i'm trying to do?
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: map network drive? yes i do
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: it should be under your "MY computer" screen
<stlsaint> on the toolbar area titled "Map network drive", again this is from vista experience, i have yet to try win7
<screaminbeman> stlsaint, i did that. now i need to know what i type in the folder box.
<stlsaint> well where is the network drive?
<stlsaint> it has to have a name
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: maybe this will help: http://www.itechtalk.com/thread3673.html
<stlsaint> swoody: swoops in to save the day
<screaminbeman> stlsaint, no that link doesn't help
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: well you arent telling me the name of that drive you are trying to connect to?
<stlsaint> the link tells you exactly how to assign a drive letter and select drive
<screaminbeman> stlsaint, on the "map network drive" window it says drive is z:, but the folder option is open. i know that i'm suppose to type something into the folder field. idk what it's suppose to be.
<stlsaint> screaminbeman: what is the name of the drive?? you have to "map" the path to the drive
<stlsaint> just enter for example: computername/at/user/location
<stlsaint> as long as you have permission to this drive you should be good
<screaminbeman> can someone help me finish setup shared folders in my virtual box
<screaminbeman> can someone help me setup shared folder in my virtual box
<screaminbeman> can someone help me
<AndrewMC> !ask | screaminbeman
<ubot2> screaminbeman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<screaminbeman> i need help setting up shared folder in virtual box. vbox is running win 7.
<seidos> screaminbeman, i hear you, but i've never set up shared folders.
<seidos> screaminbeman, what are they for?
<Paulo_> Hey guys, can someone help me?
<Paulo_> I tried to find a solution on the forum after my Desktop folders, files, everything vanished. What I've got now is "Standard Icons", Home, Pics, Videos, etc.
<Cheri703> so they're not showing up or they're completely gone?
<Cheri703> like, if you go to places > desktop, do the files show up?
<Paulo_> Cheri, they are not showing up at all and if I try to make a search for a specific file the search won't find it
<Cheri703> what did you do right before that happened?
<Paulo_> the issue is that I have two profiles on this laptop, the other profile is intact, but mine is screwed.
<Cheri703> hmm...ok
<Paulo_> I was using a DESKTOP RECORDER, I was trying it
<Cheri703> if you go to filesystem > home, what do you have in there?
<Cheri703> should be the 2 profiles I believe
<Paulo_> Yeaph, that is the thing. Inside my home folder I have PICS, VIDEO, DOCUMENTS, TEMPLATES and the very last file I saved before that happened.
<Paulo_> I've got a wget-log file document also
<Paulo_> the files inside HOME FOLDER and DESKTOP are the same
<Cheri703> hmm...k
<Cheri703> I'm seeking input from others because I'm not sure
<Paulo_> man... I'm getting a bit desperate, I have an exam tomorrow and I need those files..... and today was the backup day.
<Paulo_> Ok, thank you very much
<Cheri703> you're using regular ubuntu or ?
<Cheri703> also, when you did your search, were you being specific with capitalization? ubuntu is cap specific
<Cheri703> I've "lost" files that way before :/
<Paulo_> I'm using 9.10, desktop version on a laptop
<Cheri703> k
<Paulo_> I tried to find "RMIT", my main folder and the best it can give me is a couiple of files
<Paulo_> I removed the desktop recorder via Synapse, restarted and the same thing
<Paulo_> and right now, ICONS VANISHED, RIGHT CLICK no go and STANDARD WALLPAPER
<Cheri703> k, do you have access to the other profile?
<phillw> Paulo_:  I'd suggest running an fsck on your disk. from a live cd, but others may a different answer
<phillw> but if files / directories have vansihed, that is where I would start.
<Paulo_> I have access to the other
<phillw> do NOT run fsck on a booted system, only from a live cd / usb stick (been there, got the 'T'-shirt)
<Paulo_> ok, phillw what is a fsck?
<Paulo_> Cheri, I can access the other profile, and come back to the chat. Is that what you want?
<phillw> fsck is file system check, you can use it in interactive mode (where it keeps asking you to say yes) or in auto repair mode (where it just gets on with it)
<Cheri703> well, go with phillw's thing first :)
<Cheri703> mine was fishing
<Cheri703> his seems more likely to do something for you :)
<phillw> but you must NOT run it from your system, you must boot from a different source (like live cd)
<Cheri703> isn't there a way to set it to run a disk check at boot?
<Cheri703> I could be wrong
<phillw> Cheri703: yup, that can be done.
<Paulo_> ok, so... I'll download the 9.10 disk, then burn it, restart and run fsck? Is there any code or option.
<Cheri703> I thought so, I've had it do it on its own
<Paulo_> Ah, ok so I don't need to have a live CD?
<Cheri703> go with whatever phillw is suggesting :) he's more experienced than me, I was just trying to verify
<bioterror> it's always good have a livecd somewhere around
<bioterror> just in case
<Cheri703> very true bioterror
<Cheri703> I keep the isos and a few cd's
<bioterror> you have to run "sudo fsck /dev/sda2" or something like, it depends what's your partition table like
<phillw> Paulo_: I'm just trying to find a link for you, to hold your hand.
<Paulo_> ok.... so, I'll download the 9.10 disk, then burn it, restart and run fsck? Is there any code or option.
<bioterror> Cheri703, I've got lubuntu pendrive usb-stick in my bag with TOOLS! ;)
<Cheri703> nice
<Cheri703> I'm working on building my tool set
<Paulo_> you right Bioterror, I have ubuntu in three computer at home.... I live live CD for 2 of those... and Murphy's Law
<phillw> bioterror: you will be more familiar with fsck, I have used it, but not for about 3 years.
<bioterror> when I used to service servers, I preferred to use Gentoo's cd's :)
<bioterror> phillw, I've couple of times fixed mrs. terror's filesystems :)
<Paulo_> Ok guys, I'll do it now
<bioterror> but I think those were ext2 or ext3
<bioterror> no probs. wif ext4
<Paulo_> I'll be back soon to let you know how it went
<Paulo_> since I converted to Linux I always had help from you guys, I sometimes find the solution myself.... this time is beyound me, I'm glad I could come here and have some help.
<Paulo_> I'll be back soon
<Paulo_> THANK You!
<phillw> bioterror: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8 has the running of fsck, but as I said, it was a while back
<bioterror> :D
<Paulo_> Ah... the last think phillw... I've got this message when I was trying to restart Nautilus
<Paulo_> "paulo@paulo-laptop:~$ (nautilus:4730): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed  ** (nautilus:4730): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'UploadFinished'  ** (nautilus:4730): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'DownloadFinished'  ** (nautilus:4730): WARNING **: No marshaller for signature of signal 'ShareCreateError' Initializing nautilus-gdu
<Paulo_> then
<Paulo_> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing."
<phillw> !pastebin | Paulo_
<ubot2> Paulo_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Paulo_> do you think it might be something to do with the Sharing config?
<Paulo_> Sorry guys, I didn't know
<Paulo_> my complete code is on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10027152#post10027152
<phillw> Paulo_: I'm not trying to palm you off, but I've now been up 22 hours and am really tired.
<Paulo_> no worries mate, if I don't make it work I guess I 'll need to go with something else. I'll do what you asked me thank you
<phillw> Paulo_: how long to burn the cd etc ?
<Paulo_> if everything goes all right about 5 minutes
<phillw> Paulo_: Cheri703 has the instructions, I'll hang on for 10 minutes.
<Paulo_> thank you!
<Paulo_> Ok, I'll connect to the chat with a different computer and keep the linux one free to do the thing
<Paulo_> I'll connect as Paulo2
<Cheri703> k
<Paulo2> back again
<Paulo2> Burning it right now
<Cheri703> wb
<Paulo2> almost there
<phillw> Paulo2: talsemgeest has experience of fsck, he's kindly agreed to pop on and run through it with you.
 * phillw is so tired I could amke a real bad mistake.
<phillw> *make*
<Paulo2> thank you phillw, thank for for being honest mate
<talsemgeest> Hehe, hi Paulo2
<Paulo2> have a nice sleep phillw!
<Paulo2> hey talsemgeest, how are you? Thank very very much for helping me
<talsemgeest> No problem, I am always happy to help :)
<Paulo2> thank you! I'm just checking if the Live CD is ready to go
<Paulo2> I believe it is,
<Paulo2> so, I just need to restart now... ok?
<talsemgeest> Yup, go ahead :)
<Paulo2> I'm there at the initial screen
<Paulo2> try, install, test disc
<talsemgeest> "Try" is the one you want
<talsemgeest> That will allow you to do all the stuff you need
<Paulo2> ok. Clicking it now
<Paulo2> man, takes ages.... it was never that slow
<Paulo2> yes, we've got the desktop man
<talsemgeest> Sweet. Ok, so could you go over with me what you are trying to do? I just want to make sure phillw hasnt left anything out
<Paulo2> Yes, I was using the laptop when all the icons, files and folders on my Desktop vanished.
<Paulo2> I tried to find them via Search and the system said it couldn't be found
<Paulo2> I made sure Nautilus was running all right but the best I could do was to get the normal icons back
<talsemgeest> Ok cool, so on the live cd, go to Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Paulo2> none of my beloved files can be traced, but they must be somewhere
<Paulo2> terminal is here
<talsemgeest> Then type in "df -HT"
<Paulo2> yeap... a list
<Paulo2> do you want the full list?
<talsemgeest> That should tell you which /dev/sdxx is your hard drive. It should have the filesystem ext4
<talsemgeest> (or perhaps ext3)
<talsemgeest> Can you tell which one it is?
<Paulo2> it is /dev/sda1
<Paulo2> ext4
<talsemgeest> Excellent. Ok, now to check that hard drive for errors
<talsemgeest> Run "sudo fsck -y dev/sda1"
<talsemgeest> Eek, sorry
<talsemgeest> Scratch that
<talsemgeest> Should be "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1"
<Paulo2> ok... was close
<talsemgeest> Sorry, its been a long day ;)
<Paulo2> no worries man
<Paulo2> it is telling a warning. Yes?
<talsemgeest> What is the warning?
<Paulo2> it says
<Paulo2> ...
<Paulo2> trying to paste but doesn't work
<Paulo2>  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause SEVERE filesystem damage. Do you really want to continue?
<Paulo2> the SEVERE in cap letter is not from me :)
<talsemgeest> Ok, looks like the hard drive might have been accidentally opened. Lets go with "No" for now
<Paulo2> ok
<talsemgeest> Once that closes, run "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<Paulo2> yes, and it just jumped to the next line
<talsemgeest> Sweet, now try run "sudo fdisk -y /dev/sda1" again
<talsemgeest> Yay, I got it right that time ;)
<Paulo2> sudo fdisk or sudo fsck
<Paulo2> ?
<talsemgeest> Damnit, told you it had been a long day...
<talsemgeest> fsck
<Paulo2> ahah
<talsemgeest> I'm very sorry, I'm glad someones awake ;)
<Paulo2> ahahah
<Paulo2> man... it was ok.. it says /dev/sda1 clean xxxxx files, xxxxxxx blocks
<Paulo2> xxx = numbers
<talsemgeest> Hmm Ok then, lets take a look around the hard drive to see if the files are there
<talsemgeest> First off, "mkdir ~/sda1"
<Paulo2> ok
<talsemgeest> Then "sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/sda1"
<talsemgeest> Then "nautilus ~/sda1"
<talsemgeest> That should open up a window with all the folders on the hard drive
<talsemgeest> Just tell me when you are there :)
<Paulo2> yes, it opened a window, the sda1 folder but also gave us "Eel- CRITICAL ** eel_preferences_get boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()` failed
<talsemgeest> Odd, but hopefully it shouldnt be a problem.
<Paulo2> man.. my files are not there man.....
<talsemgeest> Ok, so can you go into the "Users" folder, and see if your username is in there
<talsemgeest> Carp, sorry again
<talsemgeest> *Crap
<talsemgeest> That should be "home" folder
<Paulo2> when I navigate through the folders, I go to Paulo via HOME folder and I've got the 2 profiles there
<Paulo2> the only files I can see are the one I could see before doing the procedure.
<Paulo2> I guess I lost them
<talsemgeest> Not yet, lets try something else. Go back into the original folder "~/sda1"
<Paulo2> I'm there
<talsemgeest> Ok, try go into the "lost+found" directory
<Paulo2> yes, it says that I don't have permission to see it
<talsemgeest> Cool, close the window And in the terminal type:
<talsemgeest> "gksudo nautilus ~/sda1"
<talsemgeest> Then try again
<Paulo2> twice
<Paulo2> ?
<talsemgeest> Hmm?
<Paulo2> I tried once, now I can see the folder and it is empty
<Paulo2> Nautilus says "please ask your administratot to enable user sharing"... but I don't know if it has anything to do
<talsemgeest> Damn, that was what I was afraid of.
<Paulo2> me to
<talsemgeest> Ok, were the files big? (Over a few gigabytes)?
<Paulo2> man, my whole University files were there
<Paulo2> Gigas
<Paulo2> the weird is that the Download folder still has the files I put in there yesterday
<Paulo2> but, Desktop erased everything
<talsemgeest> Ok, try going to Applications>Accessories>Disk Usage Analyzer
<talsemgeest> Scan the filesystem, and see if any of the folders in ~/sda1 have the size of the files you lost in them
<Paulo2> yes, it says that I have 180 G in total and total usage of 12 G, which is about right
<talsemgeest> Ok, so click on the disk icon in the toolbar, which should scan everything
<talsemgeest> That will tell you which folders have all the stuff in them (but unfortunately it includes all the system files as well)
<Paulo2> ok.. sorry, I got a bit lost
<Paulo2> to scam the file system I click on the File System link and?
<talsemgeest> Yeah sorry, it is a bit difficult to explain
<Paulo2> don't be sorry man, you are helping me
<talsemgeest> Well, once it has completed it will tell you which folder is taking up how much space. You can go down the folders to see if one of them has the right size of your files
<Paulo2> makes sense, but how do I scam the folders like that?
<talsemgeest> Hmm, after you have clicked the "Scan filesystem" button it should tell you for example, that "/usr" is taking up soething like %20, 1.5GB etc...
<talsemgeest> Does it tell you how big each folder is?
<Paulo2> that is the thing
<Paulo2> I have 2 File Systems
<Paulo2> One called File System, it has Ubuntu installation files on it
<Paulo2> the second has a big encrypted number and it has thousands of items on it. My screwed Desktop is mounted on the second one
<talsemgeest> Well then, the second one is what you are after, but it shouldnt have thousands of items in it....
<talsemgeest> Is there any folder in it that looks like it is around the right size?
<Paulo2> yes, I'm on the second one now......
<Paulo2> no... there should be hundreds of files, but is doesn't
<Paulo2> I tried hidden files
<talsemgeest> Damn. There is one other option that I can think of, and that is raw file recovery. It may not work, but if the files are anywhere on the hard drive intact, even if deleted, it should find them
<Paulo2> would you be still interested in trying?
<talsemgeest> However, its time for me to have dinner, so if you can wait 30 minutes or so I could walk you through it, otherwise I'm sure phillw could help you out again tomorrow?
<Paulo2> Man... I'll wait for you. No worries.
<talsemgeest> Cool cool, see you in half an hour
<Paulo2> see you!
<talsemgeest> Ok Paulo2, I'm back :)
<Paulo2> hey man
<talsemgeest> Allrighty, so, are you still on the live cd?
<Paulo2> yes, things are on the same spot
<talsemgeest> Cool, so first off close all the nautilus windows, and back to the terminal
<talsemgeest> Then run "sudo apt-get update"
<talsemgeest> "sudo apt-get install testdisk"
<talsemgeest> "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<Paulo2> I need to be online for that do I?
<talsemgeest> Yeah, you do
<Paulo2> ok
<Paulo2> man, it says coudn't find package testdisk
<talsemgeest> Ok, one sec
<talsemgeest> Which version of ubuntu is the live cd you are on?
<Paulo2> is the 9.10 man
<talsemgeest> Ok, go to System>Administration>Software Sources
<Paulo2> we're there
<talsemgeest> Ok, make sure the "Universe" repository is ticked
<Paulo2> ticked now
<Paulo2> try again?
<talsemgeest> Cool, close the window
<talsemgeest> Then try the "sudo apt-get install testdisk" again
<Paulo2> ok, downloading and I'll try now
<Paulo2> testdisk ok
<Paulo2> sudo umont ok
<talsemgeest> Cool. I should mention that you will need somewhere other than the ubuntu partition to store the deleted files. Do you have anything?
<Paulo2> I have an external hard drive
<talsemgeest> Excellent. Ok, plug it in, then run "sudo fdisk -l" to see which device it is
<Paulo2> ok, sudo fdisk does not give anything.. sudo fsck?
<talsemgeest> Nope, fdisk is the one. Try "df -HT"
<Paulo2> ok
<Paulo2> it says it is the sb1
<talsemgeest> Cool, so lets mount it up: "mkdir ~/external"
<talsemgeest> "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/external"
<Paulo2> yes... so far so good
<talsemgeest> Cool, now we run photorec: "sudo photorec"
<Paulo2> man, I've never seen those codes
<Paulo2> new window
<Paulo2> the photorec window
<talsemgeest> Ok, does it have a list of your hard drives?
<Paulo2> man it has, sda ATA, then sdb the external and sr0
<talsemgeest> Cool, select sda then push enter
<talsemgeest> On the next screen "Intel" should be selected. If so, push enter
<Paulo2> yes, inside new menu
<Paulo2> it has Intel, Mac, None, Sun, Xbox and Return
<talsemgeest> Cool, intel is what you want
<Paulo2> enter
<Paulo2> ?
<talsemgeest> Yup
<talsemgeest> Now it probably says "Linux, extended, Linux swap"
<talsemgeest> "Linux" should be the one you want, assuming that is the one you want to recover the files from
<Paulo2> yes, but at the start it has a "No Partition" it might be the cd
<Paulo2> yes
<Paulo2> yes, the sum of extended and swap is equals Linux Partition
<talsemgeest> No, "no partition" simply means it ignores the partition table and scans the whole disk for files. You can do that if you want, but it shouldnt be necessary
<Paulo2> ok. Enter?
<talsemgeest> Yup
<Paulo2> ext2/ext3
<talsemgeest> Thats the one, enter
<Paulo2> free and whole
<talsemgeest> To be safe I would say whole. It will take longer but it will scan everything
<Paulo2> ok. Enter
<talsemgeest> Yup
<talsemgeest> Ok, now it should have a list of folders in the home directory. Is "external" there?
<Paulo2> man, I pressed twice and I'm inside Desktop folder
<Paulo2> which button to return? sorry man
<talsemgeest> Ok, well if you select ".." and push enter, it will take you up a folder
<talsemgeest> Got it?
<Paulo2> na... I'm stuck
<Paulo2> I'm inside a folder with BIN to VMLINUZ
<Paulo2> can I exit and go there again>
<talsemgeest> Ok, so you have gone to "/". Go into "home"
<Paulo2> ?
<Paulo2> in Home, there is Ubuntu, .. and .
<talsemgeest> I'm guessing in there is a folder called "ubuntu"
<Paulo2> yes
<talsemgeest> Cool, go into ubuntu
<Paulo2> ahhhh
<Paulo2> now, yes!
<talsemgeest> There ya go ;)
<Paulo2> external is there
<talsemgeest> \o/
<talsemgeest> Excellent, select that and push enter
<Paulo2> yes, there
<talsemgeest> Excellent, now push "y"
<talsemgeest> That might take a while, depending on how big your hard drive is
<Paulo2> look, it started to work and it will take gazillions of years to finish
<talsemgeest> Yeah, I'm afraid data recovery does take time. How big is your hdd?
<Paulo2> 180, but used was about 20
<Paulo2> are the files going to be inside a folder when it finishes or a iso sort of file?
<talsemgeest> It will put them in a bunch of different folders on your external HDD
<Paulo2> ok, now I've got to wait.... if it doesn't work should I give up? Honestly
<talsemgeest> Yeah, if this doesnt find them they are well and truly gone
<talsemgeest> Also, the files that are recovered might not have their original filenames, so they can be a little difficult to sort through
<Paulo2> man... how is that posible? does it has anything to do with the version of Ubuntu?
<talsemgeest> I honestly dont know, but it shouldnt have anything to do with the version you're using
<Paulo2> ok.... man, look... thank you very much for your help. I lost my day trying to fix this, you gave me a big hand to find a solution.. I'm hopeful we can fix it, if not I will deal with that better knowing that there was nothing we could've done
<Paulo2> Thank you very very much, you guys are the best
<talsemgeest> I just really hope I have been of some help, and that you get your files back :)
<hobgoblin> I think it is because it just finds a 'file' - they get numbered in the order they are found
<Paulo2> I hope so, I have this exam tomorrow and without the files the only option would be going to a Doctor and getting a certificate!
<Paulo2> yeah,,, I hope doesn't take 35 hours as it says now!
<Paulo2> ahahahah
<Paulo2> thank you talsemgeest, I'll post here tomorrow the result!
<Paulo2> Have a good one mate
<talsemgeest> Excellent, and good luck :)
<Paulo2> cheers mate
<jappie> I am running into two challanges: the first one is with skype. My usb webcam is not working in actual calls. Before it did not work at all but I changed startup command to: [ash -c 'LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype'] . When I do a test in skype options under video it works, but when I make an actual call it does not! Any solutions would be greatly appreciated:-)
<jappie> I have problems with Evolution IMAP option. I get my email fine and I can also send emails, but my send emails are not saved on the server. I tested my imap email with tboth hunderbird and outlook and in both it works fine but I really like evolution and would like to keep using it!
<bioterror> jappie, you have to adjust correct place where it stores them
<Puck`> hello team
<ikt> heya Puck` :)
<shahan> what is the coustom command of TERMINAL? as vlc player custom command is vlc
<shahan> how can I start Terminal from http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/881/openwith.png
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: try gnome-terminal
<shahan> JoeMaverickSett, tnx
<JoeMaverickSett> shahan: your welcome. :)
<sunit_> hello
<sunit_> I am trying to run a jar file in ubuntu 8.04 server at boot time
<sunit_>  the ubuntu server is console based , without any gnome destop
<sunit_> where and how shall I place the jar file so that it will run at boot time ?
<sunit_> shall I write a script and place it in ubuntu ?
<geirha> Does it daemonize itself?
<geirha> At any rate, the "proper" way in Ubuntu would be to write an upstart job for it
<geirha> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<geirha> Oh wait, 8.04. Not sure if that one had upstart or just used init.
<shahan> how to configure PPOE internet on ubuntu
<shahan> ?
<shahan> http://forum.linux.org.bd/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=1306&p=5679&hilit=ppoe#p5679 is it this one?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<JohnJimmy> I need help dual booting. It says its completing installation and then scrolls through a big list and stops. should i just wait a while or is there something to do?
<ikt> hrm
<ikt> good question
<Silver_Fox_> How long have you beeb waiting ?
<Silver_Fox_> And do you have an example of some of the content from the "big list" ?
<ikt> ^
<nlsthzn> JohnJimmy: 10.04?
<JohnJimmy> i waited for about a minute or two. and i'll try, it's just that it is on this laptop and i don't want to write all this shit down and boot up in windows again
<JohnJimmy> and 10.10
<JohnJimmy> the last item says something about child rip? haha forgive my inexperience
<JohnJimmy> I'll try and boot again now and write it down if you like
<ikt> all good :>
<JimmyJohn> okay. back
<JimmyJohn> the last line is as follows
<JimmyJohn> [0.885616] [<ffffffff810141e07>] ? child_rip + 0x0/0x20
<JimmyJohn> preceded by: [0.885554] [,ffffffff8184d6e3>] ? kernel_init + 0x0/0x156
<ikt> o_O
<JimmyJohn> lol
<ikt> that's not gone well :P
<ikt> if you reboot does grub pop up allowing you to choose between ubuntu and windows?
<ikt> i assume it's windows you're duel booting with
<JimmyJohn> yeah, it lets me choose each time just fine
<JimmyJohn> I don't know what i could've done wrong =/ i went to the ubuntu legit site, dl'd the windows installer, and it went fine. then it said i needed to reboot to finish it and i did.
<Silver_Fox_> Would this be WUBI JimmyJohn  ?
<JimmyJohn> yes
<ikt> if it's installed fine and is running fine then that's cool
<ikt> I prefer dual booting with ubuntu installed straight through
<ikt> it gives you the option when installing it to install alongside windows
<JimmyJohn> well it installed fine (i think), it simply won't boot. like, it gives me the option to choose it but it never gets there
<JimmyJohn> And is there someway that I can simply remove it and install it using some other way that you reccomend?
<JimmyJohn> I feel like if i was going to try to do it another way it'd be good to first remove it the wrong way haha
<JimmyJohn> nevermind. I can just uninstall it like any other program on windows, right?
<ikt> yuea
<ikt> yeah*
<ikt> JimmyJohn, sorry I'm not very good at multi-tasking
<ikt> it's easier to install windows first
<ikt> then dual boot with ubuntu
<ikt> than the other way around
<ikt> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot <- this was good but 10.10 has a much better installer
<ikt> should just be able to chose install side by side with windows
<ikt> and it will do so
<Kimbis> Hej! I noticed when using my headpset the other day that my microphone doesn't work. The headphones work and I can hear sound, but can't record any sound. And it's not a problem with the microphone since I tested it on another computer. It started after I installed ubuntu. I've checked the settings and it's not muted either.
<Kimbis> anyone?
<hobgoblin> anyone what?
<ikt> his issue with the microphone
<ikt> sound is not my forte :/
<hobgoblin> well I'd not know that I just got in here ;)
<Kimbis> her issue :)
<hobgoblin> :)
<Kimbis> I'll repost: Hej! I noticed when using my headpset the other day that my microphone doesn't work. The headphones work and I can hear sound, but can't record any sound. And it's not a problem with the microphone since I tested it on another computer. It started after I installed ubuntu. I've checked the settings and it's not muted either.
<Kimbis> I think I'm going to lose my mind. I like to Skype now and then and I can't now. :(
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: not that I am going to be able to help much - but does it only not work in skype or does it globally not work?
<nlsthzn> Kimbis: Have you ran alsamixer from terminal to check everything is unmuted and volume levels are high enough?
<Kimbis> globally
<Kimbis> nlsthzn: no
<hobgoblin> soundcard?
<Kimbis> do you mean what I have?
<hobgoblin> yes :)
<Kimbis> no idea :-/
<hobgoblin> if you don't know lspci | grep audio
<hobgoblin> I guess you;ve not done much searching of issues then if you don't know :D
<Kimbis> I did try two different solutions, but they didn't help.
<Kimbis> when I open the alsa mixer, nothing is muted.
<nlsthzn> Kimbis: Remember to press F5 for all and make sure all of the volumes are up...
<Kimbis> hobgoblin: **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<Kimbis> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<Kimbis>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Kimbis>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Kimbis> card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<Kimbis>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Kimbis>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<hobgoblin> just a quick thought - try muting one of them - possibly the digital and see if that makes a difference
<hobgoblin> but - I am not going to be able to help much I'm afraid - the peril of having hardware that usually works is that I've rarely got firsthand experience of fixing stuff
<Kimbis> I did lspci -v | less and no audio device shows up.
<hobgoblin> why did you do that?
<Kimbis> i read that it was to check if the sound card was recognized by the hardware.
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: have you tried muting one yet?
<hobgoblin> you have soundcards - the command you ran for me showed them :)
<Kimbis> I'm really no good at this. Some things I fix, but this one is hard. I don't have the background for it.
<hobgoblin> :)
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: go back to the alsamixer thing
<Kimbis> ok
<hobgoblin> and I was rubbish 3 years ago, and am only a bit better now :)
<Kimbis> i'm rubbisher
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: if you do F6 can you see the card changing - in the top left there is a line that starts Card:
<Kimbis> I must be in something else.
<hobgoblin> start alsamixer in a terminal - command is alsamixer
<Kimbis> aha. i was starting from somewhere else.
<Kimbis> ok
<Kimbis> pulseaudio it says
<hobgoblin> oh - no idea how to get it to be alsa then :) maybe nlsthzn does
<Kimbis> btw when I did F6, it was on default. perhaps I should choose HDA ATI SB
<Kimbis> I'm in the alsamixer, but under card it says pulseaudio.
<hobgoblin> yes - try that
<Kimbis> hmm....
<hobgoblin> you might even have 2 of the hda ones - digital and analog
<Kimbis> i see only one
<Kimbis> or?
<hobgoblin> ok - go along with the right arrow - as you move the description changes - see if you find one that says analog/digital - if it is not mted (MM) mute it with M and see if that helps
<hobgoblin> but if it was set to pulseaudio then turning up the mic volume would make no difference if the mic volum on the hda card was muted - at least that is my understanding
<Kimbis> but when i changed from default, the card says HDA ATI SB
<Kimbis> not pulseaudio
<hobgoblin> yes - so change the mic vol and check the dig/analog things in the hda card
<Kimbis> i don't see the dig/ana things
<Kimbis> meh. i give up.
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: ok - then have a look at the mic volume in the hda card - not in pulse
<hobgoblin> if that doesn't help then I am afraid I can't either :(
<Kimbis> it has MM under it
<Kimbis> both line and mic
<hobgoblin> that is muted - hit M
<Kimbis> :-D
<hobgoblin> should cahnge to OO then use the up arrow to increase volume
<Kimbis> I thought it was just one M that was mute. *dying slowly of embarrassment*
<hobgoblin> :) no worries - I had to ask on the forum how to bump a thread
<hobgoblin> unless you are one of those lucky lucky people who were born knowing all then you are the same as the rest of us and learn something daily
<Kimbis> Thank you!
<hobgoblin> well it might not work yet
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: go and try the mic now
<Kimbis> it works. it's super loud.
<hobgoblin> oh cracking :)
<Kimbis> yeah, scared the piss out of me.
<hobgoblin> ha ha ha
<Kimbis> Now I can go eat. I've been messing around so long, I'm getting woozy.
<hobgoblin> first time I installed ubuntu it set my soundcard to digital - I almost killed my speakers when I found out and hit M
<hobgoblin> always a good time to eat that is
<hobgoblin> Kimbis: I'm off for a bit now so cya next time
<Kimbis> ok! Thanks again!
<shahan> getting no sound on my Maverick
<shahan> strange!!!
<Silver_Fox_> Is it muted ?
<Silver_Fox_> Do you have your speakers plugged in?
<nlsthzn> Lots of sound related issue today it seems
<shahan> everything is connected
<nlsthzn> shahan:  Going to go with the same advice earlier I gave someone earlier, run alsamixer in terminal, make sure nothing is muted and all volumes are up
<johnny77> Is there a way to make the desktops different for each workspace?
<johnny77> I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<shahan> johnny77, do u want different wallpaper on each workspace?
<Silver_Fox_> http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu <- johnny77
<johnny77> shahan, Actually I was looking to put different icons on each.
<Silver_Fox_> Oh. My link does not apply.
<johnny77> I was hoping I could set up each workspace with icons pertaining to a activity for which I use my computer. i.e. one for blogging, one for financial apps.
<maheanuu> Good Morning from the sacred isle,  I am not able to copy or mount files to a external drive that is installed and showing as "USB Drive" looking at the properties it is showing the owner as root
<maheanuu> I am trying to move a whole bunch of stuff off my notebook as the notebook is down to only 6 gigs of space and really slow these days
<maheanuu> I have determined (?) that it is the drive that will not let me copy to it as I cannot move anything from any folder to it but can copy to a new folder on sda
<nlsthzn> maheanuu: Is the drive empty that you might be able to use disk utility to re-partition/format it and then try a re-mount?
<maheanuu> Is anyone here today?
<pquinley> I am new to Ubuntu. I bought a laptop from an educational facility and it came with a pre-installed password that they created. Each time I attempt to download an update, it ask for the "password" that I do not know. The seller has no idea what the password is.  I can only guess this is an administrator password.  Help!
<Cheri703> can you create a new account?
<pquinley> Hi.  Whenever I try to do this it ask for an Authentication password
<AndrewMC> pquinley: you might want to reinstall then everything is reset
<Cheri703> or check out this link: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<pquinley> Thanks for the suggestions.  I will try both.  Take Care all.
<raubvogel> Why when I rsync'ed /home/me I got less files than if I was in ~me and rsync'ed ../me?
<raubvogel> In fact, ls /home/raub shows much less than ls ~raub
<raubvogel> nvm, I have the accounts created as in a solaris box
<earthling_> my workplace switcher is stuck, it won't switch
<earthling_> how to fix?
<bioterror> can you use alt+ctrl and arrows left or right
<kristian-aalborg> hi
<kristian-aalborg> trying to add a user to my box
<kristian-aalborg> adduser foo
<bioterror> sudo adduser
<kristian-aalborg> yes, I'm root
<kristian-aalborg> but :)
<kristian-aalborg> adduser -G video guest
<kristian-aalborg> gives: adduser: user 'guest' in use
<kristian-aalborg> ?
<kristian-aalborg> guest is the one who was foo before, obviously
<bioterror> why dont you do it with graphical tool?
<kristian-aalborg> I'm on slitaz ;)
<earthling_> bioterror, no
<earthling_> nothing happens
<bioterror> I would restart my X session ;9
<earthling_> I read some people were having problems with compiz and workplace switcher
<earthling_> I've never been able to get it working
<bioterror> I've disabled it
<earthling_> compiz?
<bioterror> desktop effects
<bioterror> ad157@bukkake ~ $ glxgears
<bioterror> 5089 frames in 5.0 seconds
<bioterror> getting better frames ;D
<earthling_> that tells how fast your graphics are going?
<bioterror> yeah
<Cheri703> really? bukkake?
<bioterror> oh yeah, and tamakeri ;)
<Cheri703> is that actually your computer name?
<earthling_> don't judge Cheri703
<earthling_> :P
<earthling_> heh
<pleia2> bioterror: might want to avoid pasting those in channel, it'll get you banned most places (and it is pretty offensive)
<Cheri703> just saying, if my computer's name was along those lines, I'd sanitize it for public chat
<bioterror> next time, just $ ;)
<earthling_> linux has built in sanitizing
<pleia2> thank you
<bioterror> earthling_, does the workplaces continue to work if you restart your X session?
<earthling_> glxgears 6381 frames in 5.0 seconds
<earthling_> I'm doubtful that will change it
<earthling_> can I disable compiz without uninstalling it?
<decanius> Hey
<decanius> Anyone here?
<slidinghorn> yeppers
<pedro3005> I guess he wanted to be alone
<ehcah> Does anyone know to remove the notification applet that remains in the top left hand corner of my screen after the top panel has been deleted?
<ehcah> xChat, Battery, Connections manager icons all appear in the applet.
<aveilleux> ehcah: It should have been removed with the panel, but if it didn't, right-click on the little "handle" to the left of the icons and hit "remove from panel"
<ehcah> Hi aveilleux:  That would be the easy way.  I'm beyond that and have been trying to remove and change the config files.
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-27
<maheanuu> If anyone is seeing this, would you please email me at maheanuu.tane@gmail.com as I am not seeing any conversations at all in here, although I do see my post after I send it....   I think that it is Mana causing the problem as I had a dickens of a time getting in here just now
<aveilleux> maheanuu ping
<deejoe> do we have anyone who speaks persian
<deejoe> ?
<johnny77> Anyone up for a conversation about how Gnome and KDE work?
<johnny77>  I just read that Linux is like legos and Gnome and KDE are just packages. So can any "gnome" program work in KDE and vice versa?
<aveilleux> johnny77: What do you mean by "work"?
<collinp> Linux is like Legos, but with a singular base - the Linux kernel.
<johnny77> aveilleux, how they are put together.
<aveilleux> johnny77: As long as the libraries are there on the system, it doesn't matter if the program was written for GNOME or KDE
<collinp> GNOME and KDE are both desktop environments. GNOME uses GTK while KDE uses QT, but you can run GTK applications on KDE or QT apps on GNOME.
<johnny77> so the plasma desktop could be loaded in gnome?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Programs written in Qt can run properly in GNOME (see Amarok) and any GTK program can run properly in KDE (see Brasero)
<aveilleux> johnny77: Plasmids could, yes
<collinp> The way KDE works is that most everything is dependent upon Plasma, so you would effectively be loading KDE on top of GNOME if you can do that.
<aveilleux> johnny77: You'd generally not run both GNOME and KDE simultaneously, they do the same thing and it would just cause problems
<aveilleux> johnny77: You can, however, run KDE programs on GNOME and vice-versa without a problem
<johnny77> So I could completely drop the KDE panel and run the gnome panel or run both to get features of both.
<aveilleux> johnny77: Theoretically, yes
<johnny77> Honestly, I'm finding things in both I like, but don't really want to keep logging in and out. I'm trying to fingure out how I can combine the best of both to get what I want.
<johnny77> I'm curious how the two work together and independently. i.e. If I load the gnome panel in KDE and edit it, when I log back into gnome will it retain the edit I made it KDE?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Yes, the settings are retained.
<johnny77> If I play around with something and it "breaks" KDE, I should be able to just log into gnome and reinstall KDE? Probably depends on how bad the break is, right?
<aveilleux> johnny77: You always have the option of reinstallation, but a better idea would be to just clear the KDE settings
<johnny77> Is there a way to make the icons on the gnome desktop only be on a certain workspace?
<aveilleux> johnny77: Not that I'm aware of.
<johnny77> aveilleux, that is one of my favorite features of KDE. I can set up a desktop for a certain function. And then switch to it, when I need to.
<aveilleux> johnny77: GNOME handles the desktop differently
<johnny77> And how it handles the desktop is a large part of what makes gnome gnome or KDE KDE, right?
<johnny77> At least that is how I currently understand it.
<aveilleux> johnny77: The desktop itself? That seems like very little of the desktop environment. The desktop itself is just a folder.
<aveilleux> johnny77: The panels, window borders, menus and etc. are larger parts.
<johnny77> it's hard to learn two similar, but different OS at the same time. It when I first start to understand, I get lost again.
<aveilleux> johnny77: KDE and GNOME are not OSs. They are DEs, Desktop Environments.
<_spacer_> hi room
<johnny77> aveilleux, exactly! :)
<johnny77> I think the most confusing thing, is coming from windows where window is both the OS and DE.
<_spacer_> i am a complete ubuntu noob, attempting to achieve a fairly (at least it seems) complex task
<aveilleux> _spacer_: What task
<_spacer_> i want to run ubuntu 1010 headless, remotely
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1010 in drivel (Ubuntu) "out-of-date (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1010
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Graphically? It can't be done.
<aveilleux> _spacer_: X configures itself intrinsically, meaning it has to have a monitor attached.
<_spacer_> not at all?
<Cheri703> once it is set up it can be aveilleux...
<aveilleux> _spacer_: There's really no reason to. Everything that can be done graphcally can be done in the command-line
<aveilleux> Cheri703: No. You can't boot properly into the graphical environment without a monitor attached.
<Cheri703> I did it earlier today
<Cheri703> and then remote desktopped into it
<Cheri703> because I moved my computer and hadn't hooked up the monitor yet and needed a file
<aveilleux> Cheri703: I've been trying to do this since 9.04. The VNC engine won't run without a proper X session. Unless you set up a virtual X host, which is godawful to set up.
<Cheri703> uhm, I did it earlier today
<_spacer_> i dont doubt that, but i have very little experience with this system
<Cheri703> I have it set to auto login, and I turned it on, it did its thing, and then I was able to access it
<_spacer_> ok monitor or no, no big deal at this point
<aveilleux> Cheri703: X refuses to start entirely without a monitor, or boots into safe graphics mode and won't let you connect until a user logs in (which is interrupted by the safe mode warning dialog)
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Look into SSH. It's a command-line remote login system. Literally everything that has a graphical system can be done with the command-line (apart from obviously graphical things, like games)
<Cheri703> ok, aveilleux I get what you're saying, but I did it earlier today. I went in via remote desktop with NO monitor connected, got transmission running, did my downloads via the web interface, then later hooked up the monitor, AGAIN remoted into it, opened "monitors" and then it recognized and came up
<_spacer_> i am using remote x11vnc, and the ssl/ssh vnc client
<aveilleux> _spacer_: This has nothing to dow ith VNC.
<aveilleux> with*
<_spacer_> im getting hung up on reboot
<Cheri703> I also ssh -X 'd into it without the monitor hooked up
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Yes, because X (the graphical environment) can't start properly without a monitor.
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Look into PuTTY. Text-mode.
<Cheri703> I am using the older kernel, so maybe that's got something to do with it, but...
<Cheri703> it still works
<aveilleux> Cheri703: Some hardware starts with a virtual monitor, that could be it. Certain types of video cards do, that is
<_spacer_> there is a monitor attached for now, ideally i'd like to loose it but if i cant then it is fine for now
<aveilleux> _spacer_: What are you looking to do on this system?
<Cheri703> I will try it with a different video card, just to check
<Cheri703> give me a bi
<Cheri703> *bit
<_spacer_> i have putty aswell, doesn't seem to be required with the ssl/ssh version of tight vnc
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Ignore VNC. Answer my question, please.
<_spacer_> well at the moment, iam
<_spacer_> what i want to do with this system?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: Yes.
<_spacer_> mostly just to learn the system, i'd love to be free of the windows environment
<_spacer_> a couple of things are of interest
<aveilleux> _spacer_: A headless system is not the best learning point for Linux.
<_spacer_> 1 a file server
<_spacer_> i'm sure its not but if i can tuck the case away in my closet and access it from my laptop, well that would be pretty cool
<Cheri703> aveilleux, _spacer_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<aveilleux> _spacer_: You can do everything you want to do with that from command-line.
<Cheri703> x is designed to be used over a network and NOT specifically through attached harware
<Cheri703> *hardware
<Cheri703> aveilleux: as a new person, they may not WANT to use the command line, whether possible or not
 * Cheri703 doesn't want to if avoidable
<aveilleux> Cheri703: It will simplify matters a hundredfold.
<Cheri703> not to people used to gui's
<aveilleux> _spacer_: I run two servers from command-line, and they operate as Web, file, SHOUTcast and game servers. And they run from command-line.
<Cheri703> and a lot of people are comfortable with that, a lot of people are not
<Cheri703> _spacer_: check this link out: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO.html
<Cheri703> sorry if you're getting caught in the middle there _spacer_
<_spacer_> thats the thing, like most people i learnt on a gui system.  i'm planning on learning the command line, but my wife is up one side of me and down the other for all these friggen computer and cables all over the place
<_spacer_> no worries
<Cheri703> yeah, I'm a gui person who learns cli as needed :)
<paultag> _spacer_, rock out with the GUI until you're cool with it
<Cheri703> hopefully that xdmcp thing will help
<paultag> _spacer_, keep at it. Cheri703 rocks, listen to her :)
<Cheri703> _spacer_: one thing that may have helped mine was to set up auto login, it's under system > administration > login screen
<Cheri703> ha! I'm still learning
<_spacer_> thanks paul i will
<Cheri703> that way you don't end up with it stuck in limbo or something
<Cheri703> I have NO idea if that is the missing piece, but something to try
<Cheri703> also you will need to set up the password for connecting (this threw me for a while)
<_spacer_> thats one other thing i was tring to avoid... auto login
<Cheri703> ok, hang on then, one sec
<_spacer_> i actually tried to use that but i was getting hung up on the whole keyring pass thingy
<_spacer_> sure sp
<Cheri703> ok, go to system > preferences > remote desktop
<_spacer_> ok
<Cheri703> and I know you're using some other vnc program, but start there, set up access
<_spacer_> ok there
<Cheri703> ok, that *should* let you log in via vnc from another comp, and I *think* you have to be logged in to use that
<_spacer_> i have allow view, control
<_spacer_> and user pass thats it, oh and never display and icon
<_spacer_> + my network ip
<Cheri703> yeah, put in a password on that, yeah
<Cheri703> then try from another computer, just to check that you have access
<_spacer_> yeah if i reboot, im done.  need to run down and enter the pass word
<_spacer_> oh i can vnc np, its the whole login thats messin me up
<Cheri703> ok, so that's where we will try the auto login, just to check things out. I will look to see if there's another method (probably is)
<Cheri703> oh, ok...sorry, was confused on that
<Cheri703> ok, so go to system > administration > login screen and choose the auto login
<Cheri703> might have to go to users and choose "not asked at login" or something
<_spacer_> i read somewhere about ssh into the box, login that way is that a possibility?
<Cheri703> uhm, maybe? I have ssh'd, but not to do that
<_spacer_> i can get in via ssh, but unable to start the vnc server
<_spacer_> or display for that matter
<Cheri703> AH, ok
<Cheri703> you want just file server mainly?
<Cheri703> at the moment?
 * Cheri703 got distracted by all of the other stuff
<Cheri703> from terminal type: ssh -X IPAddressOfServerComputer
<Cheri703> wait...are you on a linux computer now?
<Cheri703> sorry...I need to ask these things first
<_spacer_> really just want to be able to have complete control of the desktop remotely, file server and all that stuff is secondary
<Cheri703> ok
<_spacer_> yes i am running both at the moment
<Cheri703> because you can access files graphically via ssh, but not the desktop that way
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> from terminal type: ssh -X IPAddressOfServerComputer  it will ask you to confirm stuff and login and whatnot
<_spacer_> i am running xp on my laptop (for now)
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> nvm
<Cheri703> sorry
<Cheri703> why don't you want it to auto login?
<_spacer_> oh sorry,flippin touchpad just went all wrangy on me
<Cheri703> np
<_spacer_> i dont want to auto login because i have a 15 yo son
<Cheri703> ahhh...ok
<Cheri703> that makes sense :)
<Cheri703> hmm...
<_spacer_> hey is currently on internet ban, and would do anyhting to get on his msn
<Cheri703> understandable
<_spacer_> ok so where were we
<Cheri703> I'm pondering
<Cheri703> I think we got thrown off track initially by the whole boot into x headlessly or not topic
<Cheri703> so here's what I understand: you want to a. be headless, b. have full desktop control, c. not auto-login
<_spacer_> you got it exactly
<_spacer_> am i asking too much?
<Cheri703> I don't think so
<Cheri703> a. should not be a problem
<Cheri703> b. in theory shouldn't be a problem
<_spacer_> i didn't think so either
<Cheri703> c. is where I'm not super familiar but I will look
<shahan> Hello
<Cheri703> hi
<_spacer_> if you can do anything from command line, then it shouldn't be a stretch to think that the login could be satisfied from ssh session
<shahan> I have a xubuntu 10.10 cd, now I want to create an .iso from this cd and want to store the .iso on my PC
<_spacer_> can you not download the .iso?
<Cheri703> yeah, I think I've found something
<Cheri703> _spacer_: see if this is helpful/makes sense: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8913391&postcount=10
<Cheri703> shahan: if you can't download it, you *may* be able to use brasero (or whatever the xubuntu equivalent is, I have no idea) to create the iso, I would suggest testing it once created though
<_spacer_> reading brb
<_spacer_> thx btw
<shahan> Cheri703, I am on Maverick. just want to create the .iso from that xubuntu cd..... ok... I am trying
<Cheri703> shahan: in brasero, it'd be the "disc copy" option
<Cheri703> _spacer_: no problem :) if you can deal with my fumbling over myself, and something helpful is in there, then awesome :)
<shahan> ChanServ, its for cd/dvd to cd/dvd  copy
<Cheri703> no, you can choose image file
<Cheri703> under "select disc to write to" there should be the option for "image file"
<_spacer_> read thru looks like it makes sense, im gonna give it a go.
<Cheri703> good luck!
<Cheri703> let me know if it works
<Cheri703> I'm going to bookmark that page :)
<_spacer_> yeah, its getting late gonna try in the am, thx for your help.  I'll stop back in tomorrow and let you know how it works out.
<_spacer_> thanks for all your help either way.
<Cheri703> kk, sure :) have a good night
<_spacer_> and you
<Cheri703> shahan: did you find it?
<shahan> Cheri703, Brasero is creating a .toc file
<shahan> its not .iso file
<Cheri703> hmm...
<Cheri703> http://www.sajeshcherian.com/2010/08/convert-brasero-images-into-iso-format.html
<shahan> Cheri703, tnx... hope it will be helpful.
<Cheri703> sure
<shahan> electricity gone....
<shahan> will be back after an hour
<shahan> bye
<Cheri703> k, bye
<ggeorgy> hi ? :)  how create a shortcut to a sh file? :)
<JoeMaverickSett> ggeorgy: right click > Make link > drag that link to anywhere you want :)
<ggeorgy> ok thanks :)
<shahan> back
<safetynet> This is a new install of Meercat, I download a file and cannot find it in the "Download" folder under "Places" Any idea's what going on ? ?
<safetynet> Ah never mind I found it.......
<shahan> I am from xubuntu now
<Rahi> how can I add ubuntu repository on xubuntu?
<Rahi> repositoy is not downloading anything
<hobgoblin> Rahi: if you added it did you also update?
<Rahi> hobgoblin no
<hobgoblin> then you need to - add repository - update - stuff in new repo available
<hobgoblin> no idea what gui tool is available in xubuntu - but in a terminal sudo apt-get update will work
<Rahi> hmm.... xubuntu 's gui is not strong ....
<Rahi> have many bugs I think
<bioterror> I would like to know about these bugs
<hobgoblin> bioterror: I think bug in this case = I don't know what I need to do as I can't find it
<bioterror> dont say it like that! the problem is never between the seat and the display
<shahan> getting no sound on my MAVERICK
<jappie> bioterror, sorry I never reacted yesterday...my internet connection had problems and it took nearly all day to get it fixed! You were saying about my imap problem that I have to adjust where I store my send emails?
<bioterror> oh
 * bioterror hamemrs head
<bioterror> hammers
<bioterror> I dont have a evolution near me (i'm at work ;)
<bioterror> maybe I could soon try go google something
<jappie> bioterror, thanks! Kind of a bummer that it won;t work well with evolution. ...I tried a bunch but maybe I have to switch back to pop3 or something.
<bioterror> no you dont
<bioterror> pop3 is not an option
<jappie> that's what I hoped for:-)
<jappie> ps..any idea why my media-tech mt40290 webcam will not work with actual calls in skype? I works fine in skype test mode.
<bioterror> jappie, it might take a while from to get evolution running. so I'm hoping someone with already running evolution could help you
<bioterror> I'm stuck for another 5 to 6 hours at my work plus an hour for traveling back to home ;)
<jappie> bioterror, now worries and no hurries! If anybody else can help great, if not I can wait until tonight or tomorrow! Thanks !
<bioterror> yeah, I'll help you as soon as I can
<bioterror> I'll promise ;)
<jappie> bioterror, I really appreciate it;-)
<jappie> good luck at work!
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> moving profiles over network
<bioterror> I just noticed that this chick has some m4a files and moving her profile folder takes a little longer than it usually takes. I should have walked downstairs, take her laptop and use usb drive
<LeMoiLib> Hello world! I have this error when trying to update my packages:
<LeMoiLib> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-i386_Packages)
<LeMoiLib> Does anyone know what's wrong?
<LeMoiLib> thanks
<bioterror> you have same source twice
<bioterror> open your software sources from synaptics or what every you use and check it
<LeMoiLib> hi bio, looking....
<LeMoiLib> Bio I found the same source twice and I remove one! It works fine now thanks. Bio, I know its not the place here but you might be able to help me, which channel do I go to if I have some programming issues?
<bioterror> I'm not a programmer :)
<bioterror> I'm local it support guy at tv/radio station ;)
<ManikDepresif> hi
<ManikDepresif> I have a question regarding to HP ProLiant Microserver and ubuntu installation
<ManikDepresif> anyone can help around?
<bioterror> http://www.sophos.com/blogs/gc/g/2010/10/27/firefox-hit-critical-zeroday-vulnerability/
<LeMoiLib> Hey bio, hope still around! My old notebook just went to one of his long inner meditative state! I really admire you supporting other at tv/radio! I'm not a programmer myself, actually only lot of books with theory. But I wanted to learn on my own, but I promise you that's not easy! You'll hardly found a manual out where they don't assume basic clicking is obvious! The book you have to learn are not IDE specific unless sponsored by M$. Result ne
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> result ne
<bioterror> ends there
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<friTTe|> hi
<kristian-aalborg> how do I stop linux from looking for my soundcard at startup?
<kristian-aalborg> it doesn't find it, so I added it to a startup script.. thus there is no use of spending time on it during the "regular" boot
<friTTe|> but it works ok?
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> I'm just looking to maximize boot time ;)
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, you have to download kernel source and compile with minimal hardware configuration
<kristian-aalborg> can't I just throw in a # somewhere?
<bioterror> maximize boot time sounds fun
<kristian-aalborg> bioterror: it is
<bioterror> did you rather mean "minimize" :D
<kristian-aalborg> maximize it from the viewpoint of the user, that is ;)
 * kristian-aalborg saved it 
<bioterror> kristian-aalborg, http://www.linuxdocs.org/HOWTOs/Kernel-HOWTO.html start from there
<kristian-aalborg> thanks, but kernel-building is beyond my capabilities
<kristian-aalborg> there must be a script where I can disable looking for the sound card
<bioterror> my lubuntu boots fast
<kristian-aalborg> so does my slitaz... I'm just slightly annoyed by this
<duanedesign> kristian-aalborg: have you looked at Bootchart yet? It automatically makes a chart of your system’s boot performance.
<bioterror> I cant understand how disabling soundcard would make it "faster"
<kristian-aalborg> it spends time looking for it... then does not find it
<bioterror> ahhh, it was searching for something that doesnt work
<kristian-aalborg> yes
<kristian-aalborg> it does work, due to a line I added in some configuration file or other... but not via the normal boot
<danielmontt> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu 10.04; I can run the Live CD with option "noapic", no problem, it runs quite well, then I install it to the hard drive and when it starts after a while it hangs up and that's it
<yip> I got something weird. I tried installing frontpage with Wine. Something went terribly wrong and now I can uninstall it anymore. I re-started my machine and now when I start my Evolution mail I get a dialogscreen "openshh" which will not go away and I don;t want to type any of my passwords here...help please
<yip> now suddenly the openshh disappeard....do I need to be worried?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<jappie> I think I have a problem; When I start Evolution I get a "openshh" terminal and it won't let em do anything except write a password. I can't close the terminal and all other applications are not accessible. ON my desktop appears the message "could not grab keyboard. A malicous client maybe eavesdropping on your session". Not sure if it is related but this started appearing after  installed some software with Wine and this went wron
<jappie> g and could not uninstall it(  I finally managed to uninstall but "openssh" keeps poping up in Evolution.  How do I close/stop this...
<jappie> brb
<bioterror> hi jappie
<bioterror> just got home from work
<jappie> hi Bioterror..
<bioterror> hi
<jappie> hope u had a good day!
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> I had to buy some chocolate and grapefruit limonade for my wife
<jappie> must have mad her happy;-)
<bioterror> well, hope so
<jappie> I hope so too....mine is sometimes less easy to please...
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> about evolution
<jappie> yes please
<jappie> did you read about my openssh problem?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> sounds weird
<jappie> yes..it worries me! I did try to change some email setting for the imap to see if had some effect but that was much ealier.
<jappie> When I use Wine or virtual box with XP installed, can I get Window virusses and such or no?
<bioterror> trojans you might get ;)
<bioterror> and basic malmware
<bioterror> but that machine should be behind NAT
<jappie> so should install anti-virus in VB and Wine?
<jappie> what is NAT?
<bioterror> Network Address Translation
<jappie> ps...I do have Ubuntu Firewall installed and does not show anything in its log
<bioterror> you should have AppArmor by default
<jappie> Any ideas what I can do to get rid of the openshh?
<bioterror> jappie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008906
<bioterror> I use openssh all the time
<bioterror> you dont want to get rid of that?
<jappie> I want to get rid of the fact when I open Evolution that it brings up openshh and everything freezes. (Probably not openshh)
<bioterror> can you take screenshot?
<bioterror> jappie, waiting my daughter to fall asleep
<bioterror> then I can check  that evolution
<jappie> bioterror...great..will check up on my 2 boys and kiss them goodnite...and be back in a bit:-)
<bioterror> jappie, that was easy! ;D
<bioterror> jappie, Edit -> Preferences -> Mail Accounts -> Edit your account -> Defaults tab -> Sent Message Folder -> Choose your remote folder
<jappie> im back....will start what u suggested...
<jappie> Bioterror...U R the MAN!!!! It works great!
<bioterror> ofkooz ;)
<jappie> bioterror,  (I think...oeps) I figured out what it was with the openshh. I created a new email account and played around with the (wrong) options. I deleted this account from Evolution and now the openshh is gone. I will re-create it in a minute and configure it correctly.
<bioterror> :)
<kosaidpo> hello
<kosaidpo> any idea how to kno the size of the installed packages ?
<zeacuss> hello
<zeacuss> \what is this
<zeacuss> is this a chat
<zeacuss> ?
<aveilleux> Well then.
<ibuclaw> lol
<johnny77> I was looking for a gmail notifier in KDE and found that Google has developed one. I've pastebinned how they told me to install. Now while I trust Google, I'm curious from a learning point what they are telling me to do. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/521044/
<aveilleux> johnny77: They're having you download the source and compile it yourself
<aveilleux> johnny77: Instead of using sudo make install, though, you should do sudo checkinstall
<johnny77> aveilleux: thanks again!
<johnny77> aveilleux: do you use or familiar with KDE 4.5?
<aveilleux> johnny77: No, not really
<johnny77> aveilleux: ok, just checking.
<johnny77> In trying to install gmail notifier made by google I ran into this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/521049/ Can anyone help?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-28
<johnny77> I was trying to install a gmail notifier made by google when I ran into this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/521049/ Can anyone help me?
<nhandler> johnny77: What notifier is this? And any reason for not installing one from the repos?
<johnny77> nhandler: Honestly, I'm not sure why I didn't check the repos. New to Ubuntu and just didn't think of it. Searched for gmail notifier KDE and found one by google.
<johnny77> nhandler: have the instructions for the install if that helps. Or should I just use the repo?
<nhandler> johnny77: You should really use the repositories for most of your needs unless you specifically need an application not in them. This will provide you with updates and other benefits. I found kcheckgmail in the repositories which is a kde4 gmail notifier
<johnny77> nhandler: If I show you the instructions, can you help me get rid of what I did?
<nhandler> johnny77: Yeah, I can try.
<nhandler> johnny77: A link to where you downloaded it from would also be useful
<johnny77> nhandler: http://code.google.com/p/gmailnotifier/
<johnny77> nhandler: I bet your shaking your head, "Stupid noob!"
<nhandler> johnny77: You should be able to just follow the Uninstallation instructions on that page to remove it.
<phillw> johnny77: that's one thing we never do, the dumb ass-holes are those who do not ask. You asked, so you are not in that category.
<pedro3005> phillw ! watch the language :p
<phillw> !language | pedro3005
<ubot2> pedro3005: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_spacer_> Hi
<_spacer_> question: how come i cannot apply changes to network settings in 10.10 desktop i am trying to set up a static ip.
<_spacer_> i suppose that should have ended with a ?
<Cheri703> what do you mean you can't apply changes?
<JoeMaverickSett> i could apply changes, i just did it.
<_spacer_> ok maybe we can talk a little about permissions
<_spacer_> i think that might be the problem
<Cheri703> hmm..ok
<_spacer_> i could not apply the changes with the network connections manager
<_spacer_> hi again..
<Cheri703> hey
<Cheri703> let me check something
<_spacer_> my acount typ is admin
<_spacer_> sure
<Cheri703> ok, if you go to this link I'm going to give you, and go to the "initial setup" part, which tells you where to find the "interfaces" file, and open that, then hop down to the "writing new schemes" for the static ip part: http://shallowsky.com/linux/networkSchemes.html
<Cheri703> you don't need to do schemes, just use that to help set up the info
<Cheri703> that way you can open it with sudo from the terminal
<Cheri703> and you *should* be able to make it stick
<Cheri703> (not sure this is the "best" way to do it, but should work)
<Cheri703> does that make any sense _spacer_?
<_spacer_> ok cool, i think it does. lets have a go.
<Cheri703> kk
<_spacer_> ok so i dont have permission to save the file
<Cheri703> first, copy your changes to a new blank file, so you don't have to do it again
<Cheri703> then close it
<Cheri703> *close the one it won't let you save
<_spacer_> ok done
<Cheri703> k, open up terminal
<_spacer_> done
<Cheri703> type sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Cheri703> that *should* open up the file with root privileges
<Cheri703> then put your changes in and try to save it
 * Cheri703 has fingers crossed
<_spacer_> saved
<_spacer_> yup
<Cheri703> woo!
<Cheri703> awesome
<Cheri703> not sure why it wouldn't let you earlier, but...whatever, now reboot and check settings
<Cheri703> (so it can reset itself)
<_spacer_> rebooting now
<_spacer_> cool thanks
<_spacer_> i suppose the same should appl for the next edits?
<Cheri703> yeah, probably
<Cheri703> you can set up your different connections with that same file
<Cheri703> I believe
<_spacer_> the instruct you sent me said to save as interfaces-schemename.  this would have created a brand new scheme?
<Cheri703> yes I believe so
<Cheri703> I didn't do the scheme thing, I just used it to manually edit network setups
<_spacer_> yeah makes sense, once this is up and running i cant think of anyreason it would need to change.
<_spacer_> ok so im on the network but no internet
<Cheri703> you might need to add a dns line
<Cheri703> let me see if I can find the right format
<_spacer_> in the interfaces file?
<Cheri703> try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<_spacer_> k
<_spacer_> ok dumb question
<_spacer_> editing interface file...
<Cheri703> k
<_spacer_> adress- ip adress of this computer
<_spacer_> netmask= netmask
<_spacer_> network- router ip
<_spacer_> broadcast= calculated
<_spacer_> gateway= internet ip
<_spacer_>  does this make sense?
<Cheri703> uhm...hang on a sec
<Cheri703> gateway is the same as network for most router setups I *think*
<_spacer_> i think you are right
<_spacer_> i'm not seeing anything for dns address
<_spacer_> o wait there it is...
<_spacer_> i think that did it
<Cheri703> kk, working?
<_spacer_> first part is
<Cheri703> k
<javatexan> anyone know how to make a virtualbox virtual machine out of a live ubuntu box?
<yax51> I seem to be missing my gnome-volume-control-applet. Where can I find it so I can add it the panel once again?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: right click panel > add to panel > indicator applet, that might help.
<yax51> the indicator applet is on and running, but there is no volume control
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: try this link; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=230558
<yax51> cool...how do I install the gnome-media package?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: System > Administration > Synaptics Package Manager
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: in the search box type, without quotes, "gnome-media"
<yax51> is it the gnome-media-common?
<JoeMaverickSett> according to mine i've both gnome-media and gnome-media-common, but i suggest you mark gnome-media.
<JoeMaverickSett> as according to the post, it should be gnome-media.
<yax51> or the lidgnome-media0?
<yax51> libgnome-media0?
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: i suggest you try gnome-media first. :)
<yax51> nevermind I found it...
<yax51> ok, got them re-installed...going to reboot and see if that works!
<yax51> thanks!!
<yax51> hmm still no volume control....
<JoeMaverickSett> yax51: i think this might do; http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8652458
<yax1> no dice :(
<yax1> I found a work around
<yax51> I was able to add alsa mixer for gnome to the panel, but still no keyboard shortcuts
<yax51> ok, I am trying to go to #ubuntu-beginners via empathy and it says I'm the only one there. I have an IRC account, and was able to get on there before, but I can;t seem to get on now...even before I came to the web IRC
<Drecondius> Hello, I'm not sure if this is the place to go but I really need help
<Drecondius> I cannot for the life of me get my wireless adapter to work in 10.10
<Cheri703> what is the model? and/or what issue are you seeing?
<Cheri703> *disclaimer* it's almost 4am here and I'm sick, so I apologize in advance if I'm unable to resolve the issue
<Drecondius> It's a Belkin Wireless N Basic model F7D1101   it does absolutely nothing in ubuntu
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815
<Drecondius> i have installed ndiswrapper and installed the 32 and 64 bit drivers to no avail
<Drecondius> working will respond back in a few moments
 * bioterror keeps fingers crossed :D
<Drecondius> quick question
<Drecondius> how do i copy a file to a protected area
<bioterror> with: sudo
<Drecondius> i hit enter too soon
<bioterror> sudo mkdir RTL8192SU
<Drecondius> lol
<Drecondius> i have already made the directory i need to copy the file from downloads to the directory
<bioterror> sudo mv D
<bioterror> sudo mv ~/Download/blaablaa.bin /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/
<bioterror> mv = move
<Drecondius> that clarified it
<Drecondius> thank you
<bioterror> remember to use tab key to complete ;)
<Drecondius> im thinking windoze and copy
<bioterror> you dont have to write all files exactly, you can complete words with tabkey
<bioterror> the one above caps lock
<bioterror> makes working in terminal alot easier
<bioterror> soon you will notice that, GUI is slow when you try to do tasks like that ;)
<bioterror> hi swoody
<Drecondius> brb
<swoody> heya bioterror :)
<Drecondius> can you link that page again
<Drecondius> i think i fubared something
<bioterror>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1522815
<Drecondius> round 2
<bioterror> and?
<Drecondius> nada
<Drecondius> still no power to the device and i followed it to the letter
<Drecondius> well maybe not can i rename a directory?
<bioterror> do you see it if you say "ifconfig"?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> sudo mv directory newnameforthedirectory
<Drecondius> Round 4
<Drecondius> such a pick os
<Cheri703> once more into the breach!
<Drecondius> picky
<Cheri703> nah, picky hardware
<bioterror> :-)
<Drecondius> Alas I thought that I had slain the beast but it yet lives
<Drecondius> got power, found the network
<Drecondius> won't connect
<Drecondius> grrrrr
<bioterror> hey, almost there! ;D
<Drecondius> perhaps a different bin file?
<Drecondius> or perhaps on the router's end
<Drecondius> would being installed through wubi have anything to do with it?
<Cheri703> another link for you to check out: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1491333
<Drecondius> tried those backports before
<Drecondius> terrible fate
<Drecondius> it see's the network, it connects
<Drecondius> then disconnects
<Drecondius> I've done everything i can on the router's end
<LeMoiLib> hello world! I'm trying to install code::blocks on my computer. I downloaded this tarball: codeblocks-10.05-1-debian-i386.tar.bz2
<LeMoiLib> untar it and got a file full of .deb that I don't understand
<LeMoiLib> Can someone help me pursue the process
<LeMoiLib> thanks
<LeMoiLib> this is what I got:
<LeMoiLib> i386/
<LeMoiLib> i386/libcodeblocks0_10.05-1_i386.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks_10.05-1_i386.changes
<LeMoiLib> i386/wxsmith-headers_10.05-1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/libwxsmithlib0_10.05-1_i386.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks-contrib_10.05-1_i386.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks-doc-de_10.05-1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks-doc-en_10.05-1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks-dev_10.05-1_i386.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/libwxsmithlib0-dev_10.05-1_i386.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks-headers_10.05-1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks_10.05-1_i386.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/codeblocks-common_10.05-1_all.deb
<LeMoiLib> i386/wxsmith-dev_10.05-1_i386.deb
<bioterror> why?
<bioterror> LeMoiLib, why oh why
<bioterror> LeMoiLib, what's wrong with the one in the repository?
<bioterror> Version: 8.02-0ubuntu4
<LeMoiLib> just wanted the latest one!
<LeMoiLib> 10.05
<LeMoiLib> hi bio!
<bioterror> does the latest offer something that you need?-)
<LeMoiLib> I'm sure at this stage!
<LeMoiLib> so playing secure!
<bioterror> well, put your dpkg -iR sing :D
<bioterror> hope you dont mess any dependencies with that one
<LeMoiLib> I'm scare now! I already install the dependencies from synaptic, they where up to date! So now I just want the IDE itself.
<LeMoiLib> I manage to install everything follows the error dependencies each time as you where suspecting! I would like to know how do I find where all this was installed in case I want to uninstall it?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<ikt> Hi.
<Silver_Fox_> Hello ikt .
<ikt> How are you going?
<Silver_Fox_> I am fine, how are you ikt  ?
<ikt> pretty good, got a bit more free time on my hands now so I'm focusing on getting back into ubuntu full on :D
<Silver_Fox_> Oh good, I missed seeing you about.
<ikt> :>
<Silver_Fox_> =)
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ !
<Silver_Fox_> Hello lukjad .
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ I wrote a story, would you like to read it?
<Silver_Fox_> I will bookmark and read later. Is this acceptable lukjad .
<lukjad> Sure
<lukjad> Silver_Fox_ http://www.reddit.com/r/Minecraft/comments/dwt7j/mine_own_heart_part_1_into_the_world/
<shahan> I lost my network indicator on my top panel
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<shahan> Silver_Fox_, hi
<Silver_Fox_> Hello shahan.
<shahan> Silver_Fox_, hi
<shahan> Silver_Fox_, after a long days we meet :)
<zeroseven0183> Hi shahan
<shahan> zeroseven0183, Hello :)
<zeroseven0183> You mentioned you lost your network indicator?
<zeroseven0183> Just add the Notification Area applet
<shahan> zeroseven0183, ya
<shahan> zeroseven0183, tnx... actually I forgot its name :)
<shahan> zeroseven0183, tnx again
<zeroseven0183> Sure
<zeroseven0183> It's good for me to be back
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. Brand new to Ubuntu this morning (and linux) and I've been tasked with setting up a web server with apache, php, mysql, email, ftp, etc.. Could anyone point me in the direction I might need to go? Any tutorials on using apt-get, dealing with repositories, etc? Thanks, everyone :)
<AndrewMC> JeffJassky: you may want to try #ubuntu-server
<zeroseven0183> JeffJassky: Since you're new to Ubuntu, we suggest you start by reading the Ubuntu Manual http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<zeroseven0183> You can download it from the link. It's free
<johnny77> is there a big difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu? They look similar when compared with Kubuntu.
<zeroseven0183> Yes, johnny77. Although Ubuntu and Xubuntu looks almost the same but they're different.
<zeroseven0183> Ubuntu uses the Gnome desktop environment while [X]ubuntu uses Xfce.
<zeroseven0183> Xfce, as many know, is a lightweight DE.
<JeffJassky> zeroseven0183: Thanks. I actually spent about an hour browsing through that yesterday.
<zeroseven0183> JeffJassky: Well, that's good.
<johnny77> zeroseven0183: I understand that they use different DE, but in practical use, which would be better to install.
<zeroseven0183> Still depends on your needs
<zeroseven0183> I use Gnome a lot. For me, it's the easiest to use.
<zeroseven0183> But you can use both, one at a time of course
<johnny77> zeroseven0183: I actually have all three installed. New to the Ubuntu family; only installed a dual boot a couple of weeks ago. Trying to pick which I like the best.
<bioterror> ha,xubuntu is not that lightweight if we throww lubuntu into this match
<zeroseven0183> bioterror: Right. I'm also testing Lubuntu :-)
<bioterror> good ;)
<johnny77> zeroseven0183: what makes Xfce and gnome different? Should I choose Xfce because I'm on a netbook? KDE seems to need to much resources.
<zeroseven0183> johnny77: So I think you're doing great.
<bioterror> hope we get this official family status
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm.. If you use netbook, have you tried Ubuntu Unity?
<bioterror> if youre going to surf, read emails and irc with yout notebook, i sugggest lubuntu
<zeroseven0183> bioterror: praying for Lubuntu
<bioterror> it can really compete with xubuntu
<zeroseven0183> johnny77: See (and download) it here http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<zeroseven0183> bioterror: Actually, I prefer Lubuntu over Xubuntu.
<zeroseven0183> bioterror: But ever since, I'm an avid fan of Gnome
<johnny77> zeroseven0183: I hate unity. I originally installed Ubuntu Netbook 10.04.
<zeroseven0183> Hmmm I see.
<johnny77> Should I install Lubuntu to give it a fair shake? As lightweight as it is, will it still give me the options the others do.
<zeroseven0183> johnyy77: Sure why not
<zeroseven0183> johnny77: Sure
<bioterror> be careful with lubuntu, it can be love on a first sight ;)
<zeroseven0183> johnny77: Let me do the honor to give you the link before bioterror does
<zeroseven0183> it's here http://people.ubuntu.com/~gilir/lubuntu-10.10.iso
<zeroseven0183> ;-)
<bioterror> :)
<zeroseven0183> Alright, it's late night here and I should be out
<zeroseven0183> see you tomorrow people
<bioterror> only 5pm
<bioterror> laters 07
<zeroseven0183> :-D
<johnny77> Can I not install Lubuntu through the software center?
<bioterror> nope, i dont think so
<bioterror> make a usb stick with unetbootin
<bioterror> hi hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hello bioterror
<bioterror> my dear stalker :D
<bioterror> took a while to connect you :D
<hobgoblin> you calling me a hat?
<bioterror> hat?
<Silver_Fox_> bioterror,  http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51cIUSK6YwL._SL500_AA300_.jpg
<bioterror> gotta check when i get home
<hobgoblin> bang bang - the emperor's dead
<Silver_Fox_> A stalker is a type of hat.
<hobgoblin> and emperor was a deer
<Silver_Fox_> WAS
<bioterror> this touch screens  select sucks
<Silver_Fox_> Then don't use it.
<Silver_Fox_> <problem/>
<bioterror> and since nokia replaced my n97 navi with mini, i cant start selection
<bioterror> i can only blame myself :D
<bioterror> i cant start with keyboard
<bioterror> and that screen just isnt that accurate
<johnny77> when I login I have options for a Xfce session and a Xubuntu session. What is the difference?
<johnny77> brb
<rajdha> can any one tell me how can i do linux pkg programming with c language
<AuzboZ> lol even lookin at the #ubuntu room does my head in
<AuzboZ> damn microsux and its makin me stupid
<AuzboZ> hello
<bioterror> Silver_Fox_, Ahh... sherlock hat :D
<Silver_Fox_> Pleasure bioterror .
<Goog_Josh> hello, does somebody knows how to change size of window's border in 10.10
<Goog_Josh> one more question: how to set inclusion numeric keys(numlock) by boot?
<AuzboZ> thats a q i would like answered too
<Goog_Josh>  does anyone know how to fix the bug with sleep mode in 10.10
<johnny77> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 UNR on my netbook. Since then I've upgraded to 10.10 and installed K, L, and X variants. Now my menu is all jacked up. Does anyone know how to edit the menu in Lubuntu?
<IdleOne> !puregnome
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<IdleOne> johnny77: see above
<IdleOne> hmm wait
<IdleOne> that won't help
<IdleOne> UNR has a different set of packages
<Aitrus41> Decided to triple boot my netbook.  Installed XP, then Windows 7, then Ubuntu. Can boot into W7 and Ubuntu 10 but XP is not showing in the boot menu.  How would I fix this? XP is listed by fdisk as /dev/sda1, W7 is sda2 and Ubuntu is /sda3
<johnny77> IdleOne: I'm not saying I want to remove the other DEs. My applications menu is all messed up and I want to clean it up, but the alacarte menu editor does not work in Lubuntu. Is there a way to edit the menu.
<IdleOne> johnny77: I don't know how to edit the menu in Lubuntu but you can try asking in #lubuntu
<johnny77> IdleOne: thanks.
<shahan> looking for something light software for spreadsheet like MS Excell. Open Office is so resource consuming...
<pedro3005> shahan, there was one
<pedro3005> I forgot the name
<shahan> I have chosen Abiword instead of Open Office writer, now looking for alternative for Spreadsheet
<pedro3005> gnumeric I think
<shahan> pedro3005, hmm... let me install it from software center and test
<shahan> any software for Presentation?
<aveilleux> shahan: pedro3005 is right, it's gnumeric. Gnumeric is pretty powerful.
<shahan> aveilleux, hmm
<aveilleux> shahan: For presentation there's really no other viable option
<aveilleux> shahan: The only one I can think of it barely complete and text doesn't render properly (Can't remember the name)
<aveilleux> shahan: You may want to look into the K Office Suite.
<shahan> aveilleux, that means its KDE?
<aveilleux> shahan: It uses the Qt libraries, which KDE is built on. It runs fine under GNOME though.
<pedro3005> aveilleux, well, it's really not lightweight
<aveilleux> pedro3005: at least it's not Java-based
<pedro3005> true
 * aveilleux pictures Java like a lumbering Gelatinous Cube with a movement speed penalty, while C and Python are nimble rouges with +3 Boots of Elvish Swiftness
<aveilleux> And Qt is somewhere in the middle
<aveilleux> A Human Druid probably
<pedro3005> python? fast?
<pedro3005> does not compute
<pedro3005> I love python but I must admit
<pedro3005> slowwwwww
<aveilleux> I've always seen Python apps run pretty quickly.
<aveilleux> Could be the algorithms, though.
<pedro3005> well because usually they're small
<pedro3005> not very fair to compare some 200-line python script to a full office suite like openoffice
<aveilleux> I use Faces
<aveilleux> It's written in Python, and pretty quick
<karthick__> How to register XCHAT
<manish> karthick__: register Xchat?
<manish> you mean register nickname?
<manish> karthick__: on windows?
<bioterror> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<karthick__> InternetRelayChat  Registration
<manish> karthick__: pretty vagye
<manish> please be more precise
<rajdha> karthick__,  /msg NickServ <password> <email>
<manish> karthick__: you probably means to register the nickname you have used
<manish> rajdha: if he is using XChat on windows, then probably it can also mean registering as XChat for windows is trialware
<karthick__> i have installed xchat via terminal
<karthick__> using ubuntu 10.04 not windows
<rajdha> manish,  he is doing the registration ...so thats not a problem either windows or linux
<manish> rajdha: I meant XChat port of windows is trialware
<manish> btw he told that he is on 10.04
<karthick__> where should i type /msg NickServ <password> <email>
<manish> karthick__: where you are typing the messages :)
<manish> dont put anything before the /
<rajdha> karthick__,  yes right there
<rajdha> karthick__, waz up? got it
<rajdha> karthick__,  u will going to get a mail with conformation link
<rajdha> karthick__,  i think some code
<karthick__> Invalid command
<rajdha> karthick__, by pasting here in the given format u will going to complete ur reg
<karthick__> it says invalid command
<rajdha> karthick__,    "/msg NickServ REGISTER  <password> <email-address>"
<karthick__> "/msg NickServ REGISTER password87 deenath1984@gmail.com
<karthick__> "/msg NickServ REGISTER password87 deenath1984@gmail.com"
<rajdha> karthick__,  remove quotes  before /
<rajdha> and after /
<rajdha> karthick__,  i placed them for ur understanding
<shahan> excuse me...
<rajdha> karthick__,  just type without Quotes
<shahan> This place is only for ubuntu discussion
<rajdha> shahan,  hiiiiiiiiiii
<karthick__> yes i have registered :)
<rajdha> shahan,  2 devil
<aveilleux> karthick__: You might want to pick a different password
<shahan> you can ask this type of question to #freenode
<shahan> not here
<aveilleux> shahan: They can ask this kind of question her
<aveilleux> here*
<rajdha> shahan,  come 2 devil channel
<rajdha> aveilleux,  right
<aveilleux> shahan: It's a beginner's question, is it not?
<rajdha> shahan,  if we know means whats wrong if we help
<karthick__> I wont b asking these types of questions again..Sorry!
<ehcah> Hello.  Is there a method like under MS WinX that from run: //driveshare-name/user   I can connect from ubuntu?
<ehcah> I currently have an unRaid server setup.  I can open the IP address, but that brings up only the server shares.  I need to upload and remove some config files.
<ehcah> I normally telnet to the IP of the box to make modifications.
<karthick87> what about samba server..?
<ehcah> Not sure?
<ehcah> I used to make the changes from Windows 7 using the //share name
<ehcah> karthick87:  All of the Samba clients I can find want to either mount, or browse shares on my laptop.  I am trying to get to a box on my LAN.
<bioterror> I'm not really following
<ehcah> bioterror: me?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> hi phillw
<ehcah> I have an unRaid NAS box on my network.  I need to modify some of its config files.  I can access its shares easy enough, but can only access the server via telnet.
<ehcah> I need to copy and paste several files back on forth on the OS, which isn't shared.
<bioterror> is there a special share folder
<bioterror> like windows has admin$ and c$
<ehcah> should be the root, something like //ehcah-NAS/
<ehcah> I have to stop thinking of shares in windows terms, don't I.
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> it doesnt matter
<bioterror> you can say in terminal "smbtree" ;)
<bioterror> if it's a public, you should see it
<ehcah> My file DHCP... Server shows up, but not the unRaid box.
<ehcah> I guess it's not public.
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> open your filemanager, press ctrl+l and type smb://ip.address.of.teh_nas/
<ehcah> I can open the file manager and do that, I have it bookmarked in fact.  All I get are my created shares.
<karthick87> what is dig command..?
<bioterror> dig is same as nslookup
<johnny77> can I install the KDE desktop environment without installing Kubuntu?
<bioterror> ofcourse
<karthick87> i dont know even nslookup command,pls explain me
<bioterror> http://www.manpagez.com/man/1/dig/
<johnny77> bioterror: was that of course for me?
<bioterror> for karthick87
<karthick87> how to view hardware information via terminal..?
<ehcah> Can someone point me to a tutorial for assigning static names on top of static IP's for my network devices?  cName records or alias' maybe?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-29
<_spacer_> hi again
<_spacer_> any one familiar with ssl/ssh vnc and vnc4server?
<_spacer_> anyone?
<_spacer_> any one familiar with ssl/ssh vnc and vnc4server?
<aveilleux> _spacer_: If someone knows the answer then they will reply. I am familiar with SSH, but not vnc4server.
<barabajagal> anyone have a good recomendation for a netbook to get that either has or can upgrade to the new netbook version?
<stlsaint> barabajagal: a netbook that can upgrade to a new netbook??
<stlsaint> you talking hardware here?
<barabajagal> want to buy a netbook, but want to be able to get the new ubuntu netbook version
<Cheri703> www.zareason.com
<stlsaint> Cheri703: aye, good your aware of that site
 * Cheri703 has a zareason netbook
<Cheri703> they're AWESOME
<Cheri703> the company itself
 * aveilleux clutches his eyes
<aveilleux> so many redirects
<stlsaint> hehe
<barabajagal> arrgh... they be notebooks, not netbooks
<Cheri703> terra hd is a netbook
<barabajagal> any reason why I couldn't get this one and then just do an install of the new version?
<barabajagal> http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=BLK-BNB-1021&cm_mmc=GoogleProducts-_-Laptops/Notebooks-_-NetBooks-_-BLK-BNB-1021&utm_source=GoogleProducts&utm_medium=ShoppingSites&utm_campaign=BLK-BNB-1021&zmam=2003677&zmas=15&zmac=159&zmap=BLK-BNB-1021
<aveilleux> barabajagal: This is a much better resource for you. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<barabajagal> wow... thanks!
<karthick87> I need a help configuring postfix
<karthick87> can someone help me
<stlsaint> karthick87: postfix?
<stlsaint> i probably am useless to ya
<karthick87> Ya postfix
<bioterror> karthick87, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix
<karthick87> I have already go through that link
<karthick87> I have configured already...How to verify that my smtp server is working properly..?
<aveilleux> karthick87: Try to send something from it?
<bioterror> karthick87, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix#Testing
<karthick87> I have send a mail to my gmail account,but i dont receive it even in spam folder
<slooksterpsv> is anyone here
<karthick87> yeah]
<aveilleux> !ask | slooksterpsv
<ubot2> slooksterpsv: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slooksterpsv> ok we loaded a driver with ndiswrapper, but when we reboot we have to issue ifconfig wlan0 up to get the driver to work, should we just add ifconfig wlan0 up to the /etc/network/interfaces or do we need to do something else?
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: You shouldn't have to do that... did you add ndiswrapper to /etc/modules?
<slooksterpsv> it did for us with: ndiswrapper -i
<slooksterpsv> or -m one of the two
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: it is a pcmcia card, wireless, and yeah not sure what else we can do ... on a reboot ndiswrapper -l shows it's installed
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: ndiswrapper -m should have done that... hm. Pastebin the output of the Terminal command: cat /etc/modules.conf
<aveilleux> !pastebin | slooksterpsv
<ubot2> slooksterpsv: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: I know how to use pastebin
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: Just making sure ;-)
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: can you join #lubuntu - I'm helping someone out there regarding the issue
<aveilleux> Er, okay
<karthick87> Can someone tell me,how to access a remote desktop..?
<aveilleux> karthick87: What OS is the remote system running?
<karthick87> windows 7
<aveilleux> karthick87: What version?
<aveilleux> karthick87: By that I mean Home, Pro, Enterprise, etc
<shahan> Grab lost due to windows installation
<shahan> now want to recover using Startup disk
<shahan> on MAVERICK
<karthick87> Windows 7 home premium
<shahan> its Windows XP
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: it contains just: lp  in modules
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: I saw that
<shahan> its a live startup disk using Remastersys creation
<slooksterpsv> karthick87: run mstsc in the run field or the start search
<slooksterpsv> karthick87: oops not how to run remote desktop but how to remote desktop sorry read that wrong
<aveilleux> karthick87: Windows 7 Home Premium cannot be connected to from a Windows Terminal Services client (that is, Remote Desktop.) http://social.answers.microsoft.com/Forums/en-US/w7install/thread/0cb69a49-868b-47e0-a760-1a16567413bc
<shahan> Its here what have I done http://paste.ubuntu.com/521875/
<slooksterpsv> karthick87: I would recommend installing a VNC viewer or TeamViewer - TeamViewer is nice; VNC is great cause you can have it as a server type deal
<slooksterpsv> *VNC Server gah, VNC Viewer is how you view the server, I cannot type tonight I'll be quiet in here
<aveilleux> karthick87: As slooksterpsv mentioned, alternatives exist like VNC (free, open-source) and TeamViewer (free, closed-source but much easier to set up)
<karthick87> what about ssh..?
<slooksterpsv> karthick87: there is an openssh server for Windows, let me see if I can find it for you
<aveilleux> karthick87: SSH is text-mode login, and it is not available on Windows by default. You can't do much on Windows if you log in through Terminal, though.
<aveilleux> karthick87: Windows' command line isn't very powerful.
<karthick87> i am running ubuntu 10.04 i want to access windows 7 remotely
<slooksterpsv> karthick87: the powershell is though =D
<aveilleux> karthick87: Is this your machine?
<slooksterpsv> oops aveilleux - the powershell is though
<karthick87> Yes its my machine
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: You can't log into PowerShell remotely, aiaik
<aveilleux> afaik*
<aveilleux> karthick87: The easiest thing to do would be to set up TeamViewer. It's simple, secure, and it runs on Windows, GNU/Linux and OSX.
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: lets find out... I know you can on server editions cause thats how it connects to the mailboxes when doing active directory with the plugins for oh whats it called
<aveilleux> karthick87: http://teamviewer.com/
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: This is Home Premium we're talking about.
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: The thing doesn't even ship with PowerShell.
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: you can install powershell on it though
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: if you have internet
<aveilleux> slooksterpsv: Can, yes, but for this person's purposes I do not believe it is necesary.
<slooksterpsv> aveilleux: sorry to be OT, but yeah the .NET scripting for Powershell is horrendous
<Drecondius> I need help with getting a belking wireless n basic model f7d1101 adapter working i have searched and searched and cannot for the life of me find anything useful
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Have you tried using ndiswrapper?
<Drecondius> Yes
<Drecondius> the adapter has no power
<Drecondius> but it is listed when i use lsusb
<aveilleux> Drecondius: How do you know the device has no power?
<Drecondius> no light
<aveilleux> Drecondius: That just means the device isn't in use.
<Drecondius> i was just about to correct myself lol
<aveilleux> Drecondius: What directions did you follow when you installed ndiswrapper?
<Drecondius> i installed it through synaptic, browsed the cd, copied the particular driver folder to my hd pointed the wrapper to the inf file
<Drecondius> and now the wrapper won't even show
<Drecondius> it was a 64bit driver btw since im  using an x64 environment
<aveilleux> Drecondius: what do you mean, "pointed the wrapper to the inf file"?
<aveilleux> Drecondius: You mean you ran ndiswrapper -i <inf_file>?
<Drecondius> no it was using a gui
<aveilleux> Drecondius: ...the ndiswrapper GUI is horrendous, to say the least. What version of Windows did you take the drivers from?
<Drecondius> the first one was xp64
<Drecondius> and i haven't gotten the gui to work since
<Drecondius> so if i can do this through the terminal im ALL for it
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Where are the drivers located?
<Drecondius> buried 2 folders deep in my home directory
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Take the drivers themselves (the inf files and whatever else) and drop them into a folder on your desktop called "driver"
<aveilleux> Drecondius: I'm asking you to do this so there are no unknowns in my instructions.
<Drecondius> done
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Open Terminal, type "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" (without the quotes)
<aveilleux> Drecondius: This should come up with something like "already installed", but I'm just making sure
<Drecondius> unable to locate package ndiswrapper
<Drecondius> lemme try one more time
<aveilleux> ...hm
<aveilleux> Drecondius: try ndisgtk instead
<Drecondius> already installed
<Drecondius> lol
<Drecondius> ok
<aveilleux> Drecondius: How much do you know about Terminal?
<Drecondius> well enough to  botch a video driver installation and fix it
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Okay, so I can assume you know what I mean when I say "navigate to ~/Desktop/driver"
<Drecondius> yup
<aveilleux> m'k
<Drecondius> next
<Drecondius> i know a few basic commands if that helps out if i am confused ill ask
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Okay, so you're in that folder?
<Drecondius> in the terminal yup
<aveilleux> Drecondius: What is the name of the inf file? (case-sensitive)
<Drecondius> all lowercase but net8192su.inf
<Drecondius> also another inf file
<Drecondius> but i think it's for the windows installer
<aveilleux> Drecondius: There are inf files and .sys files in there, right?
<Drecondius> the files are as follows : EAPInstall.exe (windows), eappkt.sys, net8192su.inf, rtl8192su.sys, net8192su.cat, and EAPPkt.inf
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Okay. run  sudo ndiswrapper -i net8192su.inf
<Drecondius> says it's already installed but that would be the x64 version that it crashed on, how do i remove that
<Drecondius> and point it back to this one
<aveilleux> Drecondius: pastebin the output of "ndiswrapper -l"
<aveilleux> !pastebin | Drecondius
<ubot2> Drecondius: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Drecondius> event not found
<aveilleux> Drecondius: "event"?
<Drecondius> let me try again
<Drecondius> bash: !pastebin: event not found
<aveilleux> Drecondius: No, no, copy the text from the Terminal (select text, then right-click and hit "copy")
<aveilleux> Drecondius: then paste it into the box at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<Drecondius> well minor issue atm i have a clear terminal
<aveilleux> ..what
<Drecondius> the onlything i have showing right now is j@gerald-Dell-XPS-600:
<Drecondius> then on to my driver folder
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Well run the command ndiswrapper -l
<aveilleux> Drecondius: then copy the output and paste it into pastebin
<Drecondius> ok
<Drecondius> assuming that's an L I am waiting on it to print something
<Drecondius> It's not doing anything but sitting there with a flashing box
<aveilleux> hm. is the whole command lower-case?
<Drecondius> it would seem that all of the switches for ndiswrapper are
<aveilleux> Drecondius: They are, I'm just making sure. Press Ctrl-c to cancel the command.
<Drecondius> and it is using the same font that i'm seeing in this window
<Drecondius> ok
<aveilleux> Drecondius: This is odd... try running "ndiswrapper -l >> output && gedit output" (without the quotes of course)
<Drecondius> ok here's the deal i used ndiswrapper -r (filename) and it said the file didn't exist
<aveilleux> Drecondius: There is no -r switch from what I can see....
<aveilleux> Drecondius: What happened when you ran that command?
<Drecondius> repeat that command please
<aveilleux> ndiswrapper -l >> output && gedit output
<Drecondius> nothing
<aveilleux> Drecondius: ...nothing at all? Like, the text editor doesn't open?
<Drecondius>  nope just sits there
<aveilleux> Drecondius: ctrl+c again
<Drecondius> ok
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Close and re-open Terminal, I think it's hanging on a previous command
<Drecondius> ok fresh terminal
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Enter that command again
<Drecondius> it's still hanging like it isn't finding anything
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Hrm! Well, try this: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper  followed by sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<aveilleux> Drecondius: This will completely remove and reinstall ndiswrapper
<aveilleux> er,
<aveilleux> no
<aveilleux> sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper-common
<aveilleux> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Drecondius> done
<Drecondius> brb bio
<aveilleux> Drecondius: That was fast. Okay,w-- okay.
<Drecondius> sorry mmo talk
<Drecondius> im back though
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Heh, I understood it :P In any case!
<aveilleux> Drecondius: now try running just ndiswrapper without any flags
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Do you get any output?
<Drecondius> gives me a list of command flags
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Good, that means ndiswrapper is responding. Now see if you get any output with ndiswrapper -l
<Drecondius> nothing
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Nothing, as in it hangs, or nothing, as in no output and you're back and a prompt?
<Drecondius> last night when i was doing this in a wubi install i had to enter recovery mode and have grub  relist everything then it worked correctly
<Drecondius> and it sits there with a flashing box
<Drecondius> but i can't seem to get into the boot loader
<aveilleux> Drecondius: um
<aveilleux> Drecondius: ndiswrapper has nothing to do with grub.
<Drecondius> does it work like windows with f8
<Drecondius> i know but that's what worked
<Drecondius> let me reboot
<Drecondius> i haven't done that since i installed it
<Drecondius> i will be right back
<aveilleux> Drecondius: Okay well, I really need to sleep (it's 0210 in my local time)
<aveilleux> Drecondius: So, I guess we'll have to pick this up tomorrow
<aveilleux> When he comes back, can someone relay my message to him in case he didn't get it, please?
 * aveilleux nods at the silence.
<aveilleux> Fantastic.
<Drecondius> I am back
<bioterror> Drecondius, aveilleux went to sleep
<Drecondius> ah
<Drecondius> im still going through what he said to do but it's still showing that there isn't a file where there is supposed to be a driver
<Drecondius> Is it even the slightest possibility that 96 missing updates might affect my issue
<Drecondius> maybe a kernel update will fix it *crosses fingers*
<Drecondius> I will admit that Ubuntu makes things a bit easier
<Drecondius> bioterror are you still here?
<Drecondius> where else could i go to get help with this problem?
<Drecondius> O i know
<bioterror> Drecondius, ueas O a,
<bioterror> yes I am
<bioterror> now for a moment
<Drecondius> ok i have the driver installed any idea what to do next
<Drecondius> it's not showing networks but it is listed and i have ndiswrapper able to list the driver
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you have lights on in your wlan?
<Drecondius> nope
<Drecondius> shows up in lsusb
<bioterror> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Drecondius> error while getting interface flags: No such device
<Drecondius> should i use the -a devid driver flag for ndiswrapper
<Drecondius> it states dangerous but .....
<Drecondius> quick question off topic
<bioterror> I'm not familiar with ndiswrapper
<Drecondius> how do i set an ntfs drive to auto-mount
<Drecondius> ok
<bioterror> I've got supported chips all my lifetime ;)
<Drecondius> bah, curse my luck
<bioterror> but seems so, that you're device is not loaded
<Drecondius> not as of yet
<Drecondius> it may be in the near future
<Drecondius> Is it ok to just chat in here?
<bioterror> that dell xps 600 is a desktop?
<Drecondius> yah
<Drecondius> well technically full tower
<Drecondius> can i get an app that shows all of my computer information like cpuz for windows
<bioterror> Drecondius, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Drecondius> Odd
<bioterror> there should be some sort of "system profiler and benchmark" application
<Drecondius> benchmark and profiler is exactly what i was looking for
<Drecondius> ill dig around in the software repos
<Drecondius> but this is odd
<bioterror> Hardinfo is the name of the application
<Drecondius> gotcha
<Drecondius> I realize this may be a silly question but I really need to ask it
<Drecondius> Do you dual boot?
<Drecondius> into windows?
<bioterror> well
<bioterror> with my worklaptop yes
<bioterror> but usually I dont
<bioterror> I just happen to need exchange and pc-suite
<Drecondius> ok maybe you can answer this
<bioterror> with my own hardware, one os, one love
<Drecondius> did you install ubuntu over the windows loader
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> actually
<bioterror> windows has own 100MB partition or something like that for their chainloader
<bioterror> and ubuntu installs grub into MBR
<bioterror> when you boot your computer, it will first load GRUB from the MBR
<Drecondius> well grub wiped my windows loader
<bioterror> and if you say grub that "hey, I would like to boot Windows" it will then move to the window chainloader
<bioterror> hmmm
<bioterror> you can say in ubuntu this
<bioterror> "sudo apt-get install os-prober"
<Drecondius> grub doesn't see the loader anymore
<bioterror> "sudo os-prober"
<Drecondius> ok
<bioterror> "sudo grub-update"
<bioterror> and the magic is done
<Drecondius> when i use the os-prober it just goes back to the prompt
<bioterror> it should say "found windows xp" or something like that
<Drecondius> nada
<bioterror> weird?
<Drecondius> wait
<Drecondius> doesnt pata load before sata
<bioterror> yes
<Drecondius> damn
<Drecondius> ok im freaking for nothing then
<bioterror> I just added one pata drive to my machine and previous sda which used to be a sata is now sdb :(
<bioterror> but thank god we have these UUID's
<Drecondius> I try to remember my disk ID's
<Drecondius> but thankfully i don't have to
<Drecondius> they are 3 different sizes
<Drecondius> im going to switch things up tomorrow though and put this os on a bigger hard drive and move windows to this hd
<Drecondius> I know i can play wow on here and have it update fine
<Drecondius> and guild wars
<Drecondius> don't know how im gonna play lotr and ddo though
<Drecondius> wine doesn't play well with them
<Drecondius> Oh
<Drecondius> Have you heard of Ventrilo?
<Drecondius> and if so do you know if there is a client for linux
<Drecondius> or something that will let me connect to it
<bioterror> no I have not
<Drecondius> im searching around now
<bioterror> Drecondius, I've made choises in my life and I've chosen to use mainly OpenSource software and operating systems in my home
<bioterror> I can play Assault Cube or something like that if I want to
<Drecondius> That's what Im aiming to do.
<bioterror> I dont miss gaming much
<Drecondius> but I have to admit that im Blissfully addicted to gaming
<bioterror> to be quite honest, I have no time or energy to play
<Drecondius> Unfourtunately I have all the time in the world.
<bioterror> I have my past when I used to sit on sofa and play need for speed games on sofa
<Drecondius> I still do that lol
<Drecondius> brb
<bioterror> when my xbox (which I used only for media playing) crashed. I had to make some decissions. I was thinking about PS3, but it wasnt worth the price becouse I dont play games
<bioterror> and I'm trying to avoid these things becouse I have two kids and I dont want them to be addicted to gaming
<bioterror> I want them to play outside with their friends and enjoy it while they can
<Drecondius> I don't blame ya
<bioterror> if someday they come to me and insist that they want to play something, I'll take C64 and and plug 1541Ultimate II into it
<Drecondius> lol
<Drecondius> I remember playing some dungeon game on a Basic 500
<Drecondius> used vector graphics
<Drecondius> it was sweet
<bioterror> :)
<Drecondius> if only i could remember the name
<Drecondius> i remember spending countless hours on that game
<Drecondius> and it "Required" you to type all of your actions out
<Drecondius> much like Zork
<Drecondius> which i want to play again
<Drecondius> I love a good Story
<Drecondius> Most of the games I play aren't Action based though they're RPG
<bioterror> I like xmahjongg :D
<Drecondius> I hate mahjongg
<Drecondius> well
<bioterror> :D
<Drecondius> not hate
<Drecondius> just dislike
<Drecondius> it always beats me lol
<Drecondius> All in all though I want a comp that does what I want.
<Drecondius> Wine has come a Very long way to sating that lust
<Drecondius> I actually had M$ office running on 9.10
<Drecondius> but that was just me being experimental
<Drecondius> Are you a straight Ubuntu user while at home or do you use Kubuntu as well?
<Drecondius> What I love about Ubuntu and all of it's Derivitives though is the strength of it's security
<pedro3005> well, that's just linux
<pedro3005> linux is secure :)
<bioterror> Drecondius, I'm using Lubuntu and my wife uses Salix OS 13.1 on her laptop
<Drecondius> Lubuntu?
<bioterror> yeah
<Drecondius> and I just found a solution to my Ventrilo issue too
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<Drecondius> wow, that one would SMOKE on my rig
<Drecondius> but Xubuntu is similar to that but runs like 10.10 Ubuntu on this rig
<Drecondius> what are the main differences between Lubuntu and Ubuntu, is it set up in pretty much the same way?
<Drecondius> oooooooo
<Drecondius> Pretty
<Drecondius> setup similar to kde
<Drecondius> err, Kubuntu
<Drecondius> lol
<pedro3005> the difference is the desktop environment, along with the default packages
<pedro3005> Lubuntu uses LXDE, Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu KDE etc..
<Drecondius> xubuntu uses xfce
<pedro3005> kde is by far the prettiest :p
<Drecondius> sylpheed, is that a decent email client. as in less bloated than thunderbird
<Drecondius> yah
<Drecondius> I love the kde environ but man it takes a toll on resources
<pedro3005> yeah i've been using it for a while now
<pedro3005> but actually i'm using arch linux
<Drecondius> so many distros
<Drecondius> what's arch linux
<pedro3005> a distro
<Drecondius> Lots of customization?
<pedro3005> it is kind of minimal
<pedro3005> it puts everything up to you
<Drecondius> that's like gentoo
<pedro3005> yeah but it has a package system
<pedro3005> gentoo requires you to compile, arch doesn't
<Drecondius> oh
<Drecondius> ok that's better
<Drecondius> im not so good at compiling
<Drecondius> I can't even compile mame
<pedro3005> arch is rolling release too
<pedro3005> it puts up the new packages fast and barely modified, as the author intended
<pedro3005> ubuntu isn't slow in that aspect though
<pedro3005> just a little more precatious
<pedro3005> which is arguably good and bad
<pedro3005> depends on your preference I suppose
<Drecondius> well In my opinion its much better than windows
<pedro3005> I would agree
<Drecondius> They wait till they believe it's stable on a Wide variety of configurations.
<Drecondius> and 6months isn't that bad of a cycle
<pedro3005> 6 months is the release cycle
<pedro3005> I'm talking about packages
<Drecondius> oops
<pedro3005> like, the new python 3
<Drecondius> Is it easy to write code in python?
<pedro3005> yeah I like python
<Drecondius> I've never learned a programming language I want to start, It's better late than never.
<Drecondius> Mainly because I am going back to school soon for Network specialist
<Drecondius> Please forgive my punctuation, or the lack thereof. Coming down off of MMO typing lol.
<pedro3005> yeah definitely start
<pedro3005> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development/Academy/IntroToPython these are some classes I've been giving on python
<pedro3005> i must leave now
<pedro3005> see you later Drecondius
<Drecondius> anybody still in here?
<Drecondius> bio?
<Silver_Fox_> Hello.
<Maddeth> hey hobgoblin
<Maddeth> hey Silver_Fox_
<hobgoblin> hi there Maddeth :)
<Silver_Fox_> Hello Maddeth
<zeroseven0183> Good evening everyone
<hobgoblin> goodnow zeroseven0183
<zeroseven0183> :)
<Maddeth> I am stuck in work for annother 3 hours 15 minutes
<hobgoblin> I'm not - I am home - drinking tea
<Maddeth> rub it in hobgoblin... rub it in
<hobgoblin> okey
<hobgoblin> I'm not - I am home - drinking tea
<hobgoblin> :)
<Maddeth> ... thanks
<Maddeth> yuo are so kind
<Maddeth> :p
<Maddeth> you*
<hobgoblin> so other than working - how's life?
<ibuclaw> Maddeth, I'm at home, drinking tea
<ibuclaw> actually, white lie. I drank it all.
<Maddeth> ibuclaw: you never fail to dissapoint
<harrisonk> what compression has the highest compresion ratio?
<harrisonk> Bzip?
<harrisonk> tar.gz?
<drubin> harrisonk: Depends on what you wan tto compression
<drubin> bzip works wonders for text only stuff
<kristian-aalborg> hi all
<kristian-aalborg> just maxed out the old Thinkpad with 256 mb ram
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: What do you mean by "maxed out"
<kristian-aalborg> it's all it takes
<kristian-aalborg> :)
<kristian-aalborg> but, it does not recognise all of it
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Some is probably reserved for graphics memory
<kristian-aalborg> this should be fixable with a bios update - but I'm not keen on doing that
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: no, that's not it
<kristian-aalborg> it simply does not see the memory
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: It could be an incompatible module.
<kristian-aalborg> it's there in bios
<hobgoblin> check in the bios
<kristian-aalborg> available ram is listed as 256
<hobgoblin> too slow lol
<kristian-aalborg> and then "read bios" is, erm, 180 or so
<kristian-aalborg> it IS a bios issue, you could say
<kristian-aalborg> but I'd prefer not risking ruining the box with a failed bios update
<hobgoblin> you need to check the shared memory I would say
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: I've never seen a BIOS update fail.
<kristian-aalborg> hobgoblin: could you expand?
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: I've never tried it
<kristian-aalborg> and I'd have to go some unofficial route as I don't have Windows on the box
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: shared memory/graphics - it would appear that some is being used
<kristian-aalborg> command?
<hobgoblin> in the bios - you'll just need to look I think
<kristian-aalborg> that
<kristian-aalborg> whoops
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Most BIOS updates I've used involve a boot disc
<kristian-aalborg> that's where it says 256 found, less used
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: There is most likely a setting somewhere to set the shared graphics memory
<hobgoblin> kristian-aalborg: I understand that - but I suspect you will also find a what to change it
<hobgoblin> ty aveilleux - slow and fat fingers here :)
<karthick87> hobgoblin hi
<karthick87> nick hobgoblin hi
<hobgoblin> first one works :)
<Mohan_chml> Hiyas hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Mohan_chml
<Mohan_chml> hobgoblin, how are you today?
<Mohan_chml> bodhizazen, Ping. I need some good articles/books regarding IP tables. give me some suggestions =]
<hobgoblin> Mohan_chml: I'm good ty
<Mohan_chml> (:
<kristian-aalborg> I'm in bios now
<kristian-aalborg> nowhere is there a memory management menu, as far as I can see
<kristian-aalborg> I get "available" and "usable" ram - nothing more
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Look under "integrated peripherals"
<Drecondius> I need HELP again !!!!
<bioterror> really ;)
<bioterror> what's wrong this time?
<Mohan_chml> Drecondius, shoot =]
<Drecondius> I need to "reinstall" Grub
<bioterror> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Drecondius> Yup
<bioterror> ka-chow! ;D
<Mohan_chml> Drecondius, the link given by ubot2 will guide you. please have a look
<aveilleux> Drecondius: I was working with you yesterday, what happened to GRUB?
<Drecondius> Well
<Drecondius> You see what had happened was ....
<Drecondius> I split my Primary boot drive to install win7 on half and Ubuntu on the other
<Drecondius> well installed ubuntu first instead of win 7
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: no such thing
<aveilleux> Drecondius: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<aveilleux> kristian-aalborg: Look under "Advanced BIOS settings"
<kristian-aalborg> aveilleux: no such thing either
<Drecondius> I shall return shortly, ..... I hope.
<Drecondius> I'm back but not in the pretty place
<Drecondius> Is there such a thing as Grub for windows?
<Drecondius> might simplify this process
<Drecondius> and Give me back my Ubuntu
<Drecondius> Ok, I have made it back into my Ubuntu installation, now how to get grub2 to take over and be the primary boot-loader
<Drecondius> !grub2
<ubot2> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<asterismo> Hi everyone
<Drecondius> Hello.
<bioterror> hi
<asterismo> i merged a dark theme that is very usable with very nice color scheme
<asterismo> I've been seeking for dark themes but they are not very good and usable...
<asterismo> i posted it in Gnome-look
<asterismo> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Matrix+Theme?content=134081
<Drecondius> I need that link to repair grub again if you're still here ummmm, sorry i can't remember your sn
<latenite> Hi folks, why is "df -T" now showing the filesystemtype? http://pastie.org/1258579
<paultag> latenite, because that's what -T does :)
<paultag>        -T, --print-type
<paultag>               print file system type
<paultag> when in doubt, check the man pages :)
<latenite> paultag, **TYPO  now = NOT see my paste
<paultag> latenite, Kannst du besser auf Deutsch erklären? Ich kann doch schlect Deutsch sprechen, aber kann ich verstehen :)
<paultag> Oh, wait I see
<latenite> paultag, well I formated /dev/sda1 with ext3 but df -T does NOT show that is shows devtmpfs
<paultag> latenite, yes, I see
<latenite> instead of ext3
<paultag> I just now opened it
<paultag> latenite, it could be the case that it's cached when the dev blocks are created
<paultag> latenite, have you brought the machine down and back up? ---- oh wait. That's sda... What are you doing? Are you trying to bootstrap the drive?
<latenite> paultag, what is beeing cached?
<paultag> latenite, the dev information -- the /dev/* block devices are created on boot
<paultag> latenite, and if you re-partition they wont change, I wonder if it's the same for dev type
<latenite> I am formating a new remote box...
<paultag> latenite, OK, so lets see. One second
<latenite> ok.. ..
<bodhizazen> paultag: !!!
<paultag> bodhizazen, :)
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/Table/iptables.php?nav=iptables
<paultag> bodhizazen, kickass -- I'll read it if you can help latenite refresh his drive dev geometry
<paultag> bodhizazen, he partitioned a remote box, and he can't bounce it to pop the new dev blocks back in
<bodhizazen> I am trying to re-theme my web site, will try to apply the theme to my blog as well
<bodhizazen> The linky is a bot "out of date" to the currnet theme, but you get the general idea
<paultag> yup
<bioterror> bodhizazen, nice, good job with that one
<bodhizazen> paultag: how was the drive partitioned ?
<bodhizazen> Live CD ?
<paultag> bodhizazen, he just did a mkfs and the node is out of date -- might want to as latenite -- It sounds like ssh
<latenite> yes..live usbstick
<karthick87> I there transliteration software available in ubuntu..?
<latenite> show i am ssh d into the box
<bodhizazen> reboot
<bodhizazen> Thanks bioterror =)
<bioterror> bodhizazen, even forrest gump should understand that ;)
<latenite> bodhizazen, I cant..this s a installscript...NO reboot inbetween possibe...and I feel not neccessary when formating
<slooksterpsv> ok I installed banshee, and when I opened it up and I had a SD Card mounted that was an ISO rip of Ubuntu 10.04 it would crash after 20 seconds. unmounting the volume fixed, the issue, but why would it crash on a volume that had legit data on it?
<paultag> Ah, crap BRB
<latenite> paultag, bodhizazen I ant reboot in that script..
<karthick87> Any software available in ubuntu to type in tamil..?
<bodhizazen> latenite: If you change the partition table you often need to reboot for the new partition changes
<bodhizazen> latenite: what is the exact command you ran, how did you partition the HD, and what is the exact error messsage =)
<bodhizazen> !pastebin if you please
<ubot2> bodhizazen: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<latenite> bodhizazen, http://pastie.org/1258579
<bodhizazen> OK, and the error you are getting ?
<bodhizazen>  /dev/sda1 should NOT be mounted on /dev
<bodhizazen> You should probably mount it a /mnt
<latenite> bodhizazen, it NOT mounted at all!
<bodhizazen> check with the mount command
<bodhizazen> mount
<bodhizazen> The last line of your output says
<bodhizazen> it is mounted at /dev
<latenite> bodhizazen, what line? can you paste it?!
<latenite> bodhizazen, with mount df -T is fine http://pastie.org/1258621
<latenite> but showing fs-type should be possible without mounting
<bodhizazen> What error message are you getting ?
<latenite> bodhizazen, I dont get NO errors. JUST faultiy output of df -T
<bodhizazen> faulty how ?
<latenite> bodhizazen, it sais devtmpfs instead of ext3...see my paste
<bodhizazen> mount it
<bodhizazen> mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bodhizazen> then run df again
<latenite> as I said BEFORE--this works
<bodhizazen> I suspect you are getting that information as ou need to reboot after partitioning the HD and formatting the partition, the kernel is using old informatino
<latenite> but I dont want to mount JUST to determine fs-type
<bodhizazen> reboot the let me know if the problem persists
<bodhizazen> Or try blkid
<latenite> I SAID I CANT REBOOT...are you fooling me!!!!!!!!``````
<bodhizazen> Why not ?
<latenite> read above!
<mohan_> I downloaded netbeans file ( 250+mb ) . It is in my download dir. But how to install it now?
<latenite> mohan_, cd to dl-dir and "sh netbeansfile"
<slooksterpsv> mohan_: ... should I report this bug or not - banshee, if it follows symbolic links, after a certain amount banshee crashes
<bodhizazen> Why can you not reboot ?
<latenite> it a installscript i am wringt..if I was to reboot I had to reastablish ssh connection
<bodhizazen> latenite: sounds as if you will need to build a reboot into your script
<bodhizazen> I have only seen these kinds of problems when you partition the HD and make a new FS
<latenite> bodhizazen, ok thank you :)
<bodhizazen> You can see if this helps at all
<bodhizazen> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/re-read-the-partition-table-without-rebooting-linux-system.html
<bodhizazen> latenite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9038454&postcount=8
<bodhizazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9038673&postcount=10
<bodhizazen> latenite: That thread has a few posts that should explain the "problem" to you
<bodhizazen> at least I think that is your problem =)
<bodhizazen> Personally I always reboot after changing my partitions, I know you do not "need" to, but it prevents problems
<bodhizazen> And as I always partition from a live CD, it is not that big a deal.
<bodhizazen> for your script, advise a person prep the partitions first, then boot and run the script, so you do not need to partition and mkfs as a part of the scritp
<bodhizazen> probably the best
<latenite> bodhizazen, ok look http://pastie.org/1258664
<latenite> now all I need is a table of types...WHERE on the system is sich a table?
<bodhizazen> Probably part of the kernel , not sure on that
<latenite> ok
<karthick87> cant able to send mail via terminal,someone help me...?
<bioterror> huh?
<bioterror> using sendmail or what+
<karthick87> postfix
<karthick87> Using postfix as my smtp server
<ehcah> aveilleux:  I am in the process of modifying one of my bind/zone/ files based on a tutorial I found.  It suggests the following line: "home.lan. IN SOA ubuntu.home.lan. hostmaster.home.lan."  When I modify it, I assume it should be: "mydomain.com. IN SOA myservername.mydomain.com. hostmaster.mydomain.com."
<ehcah> aveilleux: what in this case is the difference between "ubuntu" and "hostmaster"?  Is it redundant?
<aveilleux> ehcah: I have no idea what any of that means
<ehcah> LOL - Thank you anyway.
<bodhizazen> Anyone here willing to look at my web page again ?
<bodhizazen> It is very clsoe to the final layout in terms of color, positioning, etc
<bodhizazen> http://blog.bodhizazen.net/Table/iptables.php?nav=iptables
<pedro3005> looking good bodhizazen
<pedro3005> the Contact button moving around is kind of weird
<bodhizazen> pedro3005: Aye, I have that fixed elsewhere though
<stlsaint> bodhizazen: nice
<bodhizazen> stlsaint: You like the new layout ?
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-30
<cook_> how do I fix this  Reading package lists... Error! E: Problem parsing dependency Depends E: Error occurred while processing kdebase-runtime (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<cook_> anyone?
<pedro3005> hi cook_
<cook_> hi
<pedro3005> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/104741-solved-package-manager-errors.html try the solution presented here
<cook_> ok
<cook_> no luck
<pedro3005> cook_, did you try 'sudo apt-get update' after?
<cook_> yes
<cook_> still get the same message
<cook_> Reading package lists... Error! E: Problem parsing dependency Depends E: Error occurred while processing kdebase-runtime (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<stlsaint> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<stlsaint> cook_: ^^
<zeroseven0183> cook_: or maybe a problem with apt-get cache
<cook_> dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 10925 package 'kdebase-runtime':  `Depends' field, reference to `libstdc++6': version contains ` '
<zeroseven0183> Try 'sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824'
<cook_> then what?
<zeroseven0183> then run again 'sudo apt-get update'
<cook_> still the same message
<stlsaint> cook_: what were you doing when you got the error?
<cook_> I started while i was upgrading in terminal . the computer froze and had to shot down manualy
<cook_> then this
<cook_> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends E: Error occurred while processing kdebase-runtime (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<stlsaint> have you tried to fix broken packages?
<zeroseven0183> cook_ Have you tried 'sudo apt-get install -f'?
<cook_> dont know how
<cook_> Zeroseven same message
<stlsaint> cook_: have you tried fixing broken packages in Synaptic Package Manager?
<cook_> cant open it i get the same message
<stlsaint> cook_: what release are you running?
<cook_> E: Problem parsing dependency Depends E: Error occurred while processing kdebase-runtime (NewVersion1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cook_> lucid?
<zeroseven0183> cook_: can you post in pastebin the result of your sources.list?
<pedro3005> cook_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=653495
<cook_> sudo apt-get update -o APT::Cache-Limit=25165824 Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid Release.gpg Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_CA Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/restricted Translation-en_CA Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Translation-en_CA Ign http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/multiverse Translation-en_CA Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com lucid-updates Rele
<JoeMaverickSett> cook_: try this; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231301
<zeroseven0183> could you post the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<cook_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/522466/
<zeroseven0183> cook_ : please get the contents of your sources.list by typing gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeroseven0183> then paste them in pastebin.ubuntu.com
<cook_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/522469/
<zeroseven0183> This happened when you upgraded from Lucid to Maverick or from Karmic to Lucid?
<cook_> Karmik to Lucid I guess
<zeroseven0183> then your computer froze while doing the upgrade?
<cook_> yes
<cook_> i was not watching the terminal was surfing and the the whole thing froze
<cook_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/522471/  is this usefull?
<n8ofsp8ds> hey guys is there anyway to improve the performance of flash
<n8ofsp8ds> and my graphics card
<n8ofsp8ds> there's alot of flikering
<n8ofsp8ds> on my videos and flash
<n8ofsp8ds> flash videos and games
<karthick87> How to use rdesktop..?
<ubuntuuser993434> Hi. I'm trying to connect two computers using a lan cable. I get an option to auto eth0 on one computer, but the other doesn't give an option for a wired connection
<karthick87> ubuntuuser993434: wat type of cable you use..?Is it a cross over cable..?
<ubuntuuser993434> It's not a crossover cable, but I think it should work anyway. MDI-X and all that
<ubuntuuser993434> both computers are pretty new
<ubuntuuser993434> karthick87: see my response above.
<karthick87> How do you connect..Do you connect it via switch..?What is your setup..?
<ubuntuuser993434> straight from one NIC to the other.
<karthick87> what ip do you set in both computers..?
<ubuntuuser993434> a 169.254.x.x ip on the one that lets me select a network configuration (the network applet)
<ubuntuuser993434> but the other one doesn't let me select a configuration for eth0
<nlsthzn> ubuntuuser993434: Is wired network working on the PC that doesn't give you an "Auto Eth0" option? Strange that only one gived this...
<ubuntuuser993434> nlsthzn: I don't know. I always use wireless on the pc that isn't giving me an option. it's a laptop.
<nlsthzn> ubuntuuser993434: Can you run ifconfig and see if you get any info for Eth0 and not just for Wan... check in Network Manager that Wired Network is enabled, right click it on the taskbar...
<ubuntuuser993434> $ ifconfig  eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:26:b9:f4:45:a4             UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Memory:f6900000-f6920000
<ubuntuuser993434> everything is checked off in the applet
<ubuntuuser993434> nlsthzn: I don't see an option that says "Wired Network", just "Networking.
<ubuntuuser993434> Same on my desktop that uses a wired connection regularly
<nlsthzn> ubuntuuser993434: I am stuck on Windows (@work) so I can't check the wording completely, sorry... have a look at this link http://www.wikihow.com/Connect-Two-Computers but I suspect you need a cross-over cable, however I have never attempted so I may be wrong...
<ubuntuuser993434> The computers are brand new! They should have MDI-X. They should auto-sense the straight cable and compensate =[
<nlsthzn> ubuntuuser993434: I believe you, just I don't have any expereince as I have not attempted this... I normally use a switch, I could suggest changing the subnet to 255.255.255.x rather but I doubt that would change anything...
<ubuntuuser993434> nlsthzn: yeah, don't have a switch available and have 10GB of files to transfer. do you know what my gateway should be?
<ubuntuuser993434> i'm setting the ip to be 169.254.9.108
<ubuntuuser993434> and .109
<nlsthzn> ubuntuuser993434: I stand corrected but I don't think you need to set a gateway...
<nlsthzn> Not that you are here to read that any way...
<nUboon2Age> duanedesign: someone is asking for a GUI command line help http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/ideas_in_preparation/
<shahan> Mohan_chml, how r u ?
<Mohan_chml> hiya shahan. I am doing good :)
<shahan> I am facing a new problem on Maverick, its a Display issue
<Mohan_chml> what happened?
<shahan> Hello All
<robscomputer> Hello
<shahan> I am facing a Resolution problem on Maverick Meerkat... As its not detecting my monitor
<shahan> I am facing this problem from this morning.
<shahan> It was doing good before
<shahan> My monitor HP w1707 gives 1440*900 pixel support
<robscomputer> what was the last item to change on your computer? any patching?
<shahan> robscomputer, no...
<shahan> robscomputer, I did nothing.. only installed a font
<nlsthzn> shahan: Gfx drivers installed? Nvidia or Ati?
<shahan> nlsthzn, I have no external graphics card installed
<shahan> Its Gigabyte G31M-ES2C
<shahan> the motherboard
 * Mohan_chml suggests to look for Xorg issues
 * nlsthzn thinks Mohan_chml is right but has no idea how to go about doing that... :p
<Mohan_chml> shahan, may be https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Three%20methods%20to%20setup will help
<Mohan_chml> I will brb
<robscomputer> shahan, is the monitor not working at all? do you have any light on the monitor when the computer is turned on?
<robscomputer> if a resolution issue, it might be set too high, then no video
<hobgoblin> shahan_: I think it will be of help to know what gpu it actually is ...  do this in terminal lspci |grep VGA
<nlsthzn> Anyone know why freenode.net might be down?
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: hello
<duanedesign> looks up to me :)
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: Let me check again
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: what app are you using? Because we are on freenode right now
<nlsthzn> I'm going to feel very silly, but doesn't freenode also have a website freenode.net?
<duanedesign> nah, we dont let people feel silly. :)
<duanedesign> let me see
<duanedesign> nlsthzn: but you are right that is their website
<nlsthzn> even http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ reports it as down... anyway, lucnh time for me, bbl :)
<duanedesign> and..it is down for me too
<nlsthzn> duanedesign: K, cool, thanks
<duanedesign> have a good lunch
<ggeorgy> hi! :|
<duanedesign> hello
<ggeorgy> can you help me please? how can i install a -.bin file in ubuntu?? ;) thanks!
<bioterror> what kind of .bin file that is?
<bioterror> where did you get it?
<ggeorgy> a game - Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin
<bioterror> chmod +x Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin
<bioterror> ./Savage2Install-2.1.0-i686.bin
<bioterror> ggeorgy, did it work?
<ggeorgy> ok it work !!   thanks :)  :|
<duanedesign> hello bioterror
<bioterror> hi duane
<bioterror> how's your saturday
<duanedesign> bioterror: are you on the Beginners Team mailing List?
<bioterror> seems so
<bioterror> you just mailed
<duanedesign> yep yep
<duanedesign> bioterror: i had some good meetings at UDS. We are moving forward on some of the Action items
<bioterror> duanedesign, huh, long mail ;)=
<duanedesign> bioterror: heh, yeah it is.
<bioterror> nice words
<shahan_> need help regarding Display Resolution
<shahan_> http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/231/resu.png
<shahan_> my monitor is not detecting . I dont know why? I dont use any extra Graphics card
<shahan_> its built in Gigabyte G31
<duanedesign> bioterror: you like the idea for the Focus Groups?
<shahan> .
<duanedesign> hello shahan
<shahan> duanedesign, hi
<shahan> duanedesign, display problem
<shahan> :(
<shahan> a post on ubuntuforums.org have been made.
<shahan> chect the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609252
<shahan> coming back within 15 mins
<duanedesign> shahan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-bd/2009-July/004473.html
<shahan> duanedesign, hi
<shahan> I have backed
<shahan> not getting any clearcut idea from the link
<nlsthzn> :/ silly Freenode, just realized I haven't "registered" my nick there... I though I just had to use the same one the whole time... silly me :D
<cevat> i lost my min max close buttons :(
<cevat> i changed them bu did not appair :(
<cevat> *theme
<cevat> hi, is there anyone?
<nlsthzn> cevat:
<nlsthzn> cevat: Hi, don't stress to much (yet)
<cevat> ok.
<nlsthzn> cevat: There are a number of easy terminal commands to get them back (I just can't think of them right now... give us a minute :D)
<nlsthzn> in terminal: metacity --replace
<nlsthzn> or better press alt+f2 then metacity --replace
<cevat> i m using compiz
<nlsthzn> that will put back the standard windows borders... for compix there is a similar command
<nlsthzn> cevat: compiz --replace
<nlsthzn> Got to love Google and the Ubuntu Forums (www.ubuntuforums.org)
<cevat> oh, they came back, thank you :)
<cevat> and...
<cevat> is it a bug?
<cevat> last question, is there a shortcut for replacing buttons from left side to right side?
<nlsthzn> cevat: Probably not... however if you can reproduce it consistantly make a thread on the Ubuntu forums, see if others are affected and if they found a way around, and if enough evidence is gathered and you feel it is a bug you can file a bug report
<nlsthzn> cevat: The buttons on the left are much better :D
<nlsthzn> cevat: But if you really have to: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/config-desktop/C/window-button-order.html
<cevat> my experience based on ms windows, so right is better :)
<AbhiJit> hi
<cevat> i think this is an important issue for ms windows immigrants. there must be some shortcut for this issue.
<nlsthzn> cevat: You are already on the right path, soon you will find left is better (as is much in Linux land)...
<nlsthzn> cevat: I doubt the window placement is really such a big deal for anyone coming from Windows... if that becomes a show stopper for a person he wasn't going to be using anything except Windows for very long anyway...
<cevat> nlsthzn, i am interested in human computer interaction. is there a research about this issue, what is users choice, left or right?
<nlsthzn> cevat: Well, if it will help I was just reading this post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1606436 on the topic of the switch in Ubuntu... there are several other ones on the Forum...
<cevat> after 12 years experience, my hand automaticly goes right side, that is not good first experince
<zeroseven0183> I prefer the window buttons on the right
<zeroseven0183> :-)
<nlsthzn> cevat: Within a few days I had gotten used to it... now I very much prefer left... but to each his own, the buttons, like the wallpaper can be changed :D
<zeroseven0183> So far, the shortest way for me to change it from left to right whenever I change themes is a bookmarked gconf-editor path
<cevat> 75 votes is not enough for this issue
<zeroseven0183> Or maybe the Python (I think it is) file that was available before the release of 10.04
<nlsthzn> cevat: It is an unofficial vote, just some members giving there opinions... But this is a choice that has been made to make the default to the left, who knows what will happen once Unity is shipped...
<Goog_Josh> when i trying to start kaffeine - display next message: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Video Drivers failed to initialize!". does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<nlsthzn> :/ people sure are in a hurry to get answers to questions it seems... One question, 3 minutes, no answer, gone...
<cevat> nlsthzn, when i push headphone jack to my notebook, sound comes booth from headphones and notebook's speakers, i just want to get sound on headphone, is there a shortcut for this?
<nlsthzn> cevat: I am not sure... Got to admit that I have not used headphones on any of my systems while running Linux yet (and I switched over completely about two months ago)... I would have thought that the sound to the speakers would automatically cut off when you inserted the phones... odd...
<nlsthzn> I have a question regarding PGP keys... I created one, uploaded to the Ubuntu key server... then I re-installed Ubuntu (reformatted etc.)... is it possible for me to "import" my key from the key server or something (I never exported it locally)... or how does this kind of thing work (very new to the whole PGP thing)
<geirha> nlsthzn: You can only uplaod the public key to the key server as far as I know.
<geirha> And the key you need is the secret key.
<geirha> Your best bet is probably to just create a new key to replace it. Unless you have a backup of your previous homedir.
<paultag> geirha, yeah he's fscked. You can't create the private half from the public :)
<harrisonk> hello
<harrisonk> what are some reasons a cd/dvd drive won't work?
<cevat> hi
<cevat> is there any spesific wine version for ms office 2007 setup?
<kosaidpo> cevat: why not to use abiword its pretty cool tho
<cevat> abiword?
<kosaidpo> yeh its like ms word tho but opensource
<kosaidpo> well give it try
<cevat> i tryed open office, but i did no like it
<kosaidpo> well if u wanna only use sumthin like word for doc use abiword
<kosaidpo> and for excel use gnumeric but theres a suit called libreoffice ididnt try it tho
<hobgoblin> kosaidpo: libreoffice is not much different to openoffice at the moment I believe
<kosaidpo> yehh its a fork well
<kosaidpo> try abiword
<kosaidpo> i said i nver used libreoffice
<hobgoblin> neither have I - I was just letting you know :)
<cevat> thanks
<cevat> but i want to use ms office
<cevat> i have licanse too :(
<hobgoblin> try wine then - look at their appdb - http://appdb.winehq.org/
<hobgoblin> if it works it works, if it doesn't then use windows for it
<cevat> other alternative? just wine for .net platform?
<AbhiJit> !vm
<ubot2> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<AbhiJit> cevat, you looking for what?
<hobgoblin> cevat: sorry - I don't use wine
<cevat> for set up ms office 2007
<AbhiJit> ok
<hobgoblin> cevat: look at the appdb - search for office and look at what it says
<cevat> ok, thank you
<karthick87> hobgoblin: hi :)
<hobgoblin> hi
<hobgoblin> hi karthick87
<karthick87> how are you..?
<hobgoblin> pretty good ty - it's been a relaxed day
<karthick87> great :)
<hobgoblin> yep - how has your day been
<karthick87> yea not bad
<Daniel0108> hi :D
<aveilleux> Hello
<Daniel0108> whats up?
<aveilleux> Not much
<Daniel0108> okay :P
<nlsthzn> Hey it's people, hello people :D
<Daniel0108> hey :D
<nlsthzn> Much happening on this Saturday?
<Daniel0108> not really :)
<nlsthzn> Sounds good
<Daniel0108> just a bit programming xD
<pedro3005> hi Daniel0108
<pedro3005> what are you programming?
<Daniel0108> a game in c++ and sdl :)
<nlsthzn> I want to play SC2, but I am too tired, so rather than sleep I troll IRC and watch youtube movies of people playing SC2...
<pedro3005> oh hey that sounds cool
<Daniel0108> yeah, it is :)
<Daniel0108> can you program too?
<pedro3005> yeah
<pedro3005> are you familiar with project euler?
<Daniel0108> no, not really :P
<Daniel0108> which languages are you programming?
<pedro3005> I know C and Python
<pedro3005> it's a very cool website with math/programming challenges
<pedro3005> I was revisiting my solution of problem 79
<Daniel0108> ah, cool :)
<Daniel0108> can you give me the link?
<Daniel0108> c is good :)
<Daniel0108> i know Perl, PHP, C, C++, MySQL, Ajax, JavaScript and a bit Java
<pedro3005> http://projecteuler.net/
<Daniel0108> thanks
<pedro3005> Python is very good too
<Daniel0108> can you explain me what I can do when I register on project euler?
<pedro3005> click on problems
<pedro3005> you'll see a vast number of them
<Daniel0108> okay
<pedro3005> click on the problem and enter the solution
<pedro3005> (numeric solution)
<Daniel0108> and what do I get if I solve a problem?
<pedro3005> well, personal satisfaction
<pedro3005> knowledge
<pedro3005> and the "problems solved" count will increase by 1
<Daniel0108> oh, okay, so it's just for fun?
<pedro3005> pretty much
<Daniel0108> okay
<Daniel0108> cool
<Daniel0108> for how long are you using ubuntu?
<pedro3005> I started using it abour 2 years ago
<pedro3005> but right now I'm using Arch
<Daniel0108> oh cool :)
<Daniel0108> oh ;)
<Daniel0108> I use Ubuntu since 3 years ago(with Dual boot) since 1 year I only have ubuntu on my pc
<pedro3005> and I just begun programming earlier this year
<Daniel0108> and I'm using linux since my whole live :P
<Daniel0108> *life
<Daniel0108> xD
<Daniel0108> what if I fail, solving a problem?
<Daniel0108> can I try again, till I get it?
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: It's not a contest
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: You just work at it until you get it
<aveilleux> Daniel0108: It's a learning experience
<Daniel0108> okay, cool :)
<pedro3005> hey aveilleux
<Daniel0108> hey :D
<pedro3005> so you begun with euler too?
<aveilleux> pedro3005: Not yet
<Daniel0108> cool, I have to solve the problem through programming ;)
<pedro3005> indeed
<pedro3005> that's the fun part
<MichelleQ1> Hi all
<Daniel0108> hi
<Daniel0108> anyone new to ubuntu? :)
<starcraftman> my zerglings maybe, but not I. Daniel0108 :)
<Daniel0108> okay :)
<starcraftman> Daniel0108: need anything?
<Daniel0108> no, not really :)
<starcraftman> oh and hi MichelleQ1, see your over here too.
<MichelleQ1> yup!
<Daniel0108> just wanted to help new ubuntu users :)
<starcraftman> Daniel0108: good stuff. Nice to have you and MichelleQ1 in channel :)
 * starcraftman wishes he had more time lately.
<Daniel0108> :)
<MichelleQ1> starcraftman: thanks!
<hobgoblin> Daniel0108: they will appear as if by magic just when you least want it :)
<Daniel0108> ;) okay :P
<Daniel0108> Byeee :D see ya tomorrow ;)
#ubuntu-beginners 2010-10-31
<_schism_> good evening all
<_schism_> is there anyone on that can spare a few minutes to help with a java issue?
<zkriesse> i can try
<starcraftman> _schism_: I'll warn you, we don't yet remotely fix coffee machines. 11.10 I think maybe. If it's the other java maybe.
<zkriesse> lol
<zkriesse> starcraftman: ever the joker
<starcraftman> zkriesse: never, the joker's a maniac with a scary laugh.  I think mines more of an evil mad scientist one, maybe comical like the brain (a la pinky).
<zkriesse> lolz
<starcraftman> uh _schism_? You can ask your question, I'm just being late night amusing. We do most kinda questions and I know java too. :)
<_schism_> starcraftman, lol sorry about the late reply. my 2 year old decided to swan dive down the stairs
<starcraftman> ah ha
<zkriesse> oh crap
<starcraftman> and ya, owie ,hope ok.
 * starcraftman learned from friends doesn't need kids.
<_schism_> anyway I have the .18 java on my system and of course I need the .22 to play minecraft and I have googled and downloaded and installed to no avail.  can someone point me to where I need to be?
<_schism_> starcraftman, yeah she is tough
<starcraftman> _schism_: what version ubuntu ya running?
<starcraftman> latest package should be past 18 I think.
<_schism_> 10.04 ubdated to it on 10-10 :)  I am fairly new to nix so wanna stay with a lts.
<starcraftman> hmmm, 10.10 java6 package is .22
<starcraftman> _schism_: open terminal and type in: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-sdk
<_schism_> I dunno and I have even downloaded it from the java site and tried to install it and no love
<starcraftman> that should be all you need.
<_schism_> starcraftman, yeah I did the apt thing as well :(
<_schism_> schism@schismlaptop:~$ sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-sdk
<_schism_> [sudo] password for schism:
<_schism_> Reading package lists... Done
<_schism_> Building dependency tree
<_schism_> Reading state information... Done
<_schism_> sun-java6-plugin is already the newest version.
<starcraftman> _schism_: do you have those packages installed? There are several versions of jav.
<_schism_> sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<_schism_> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-sdk
<starcraftman> hmmm
<_schism_> schism@schismlaptop:~$ java -version
<_schism_> java version "1.6.0_22"
<_schism_> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_22-b04)
<_schism_> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 17.1-b03, mixed mode)
<_schism_> now its showing .22 wtf and minecraft and java.com says I am on .18
<starcraftman> _schism_: you are using the correct version though.
<starcraftman> _schism_: I don't know the means the site checks, java -version doesn't usually lie.
<_schism_> hmmmmm
<_schism_> I cant win
<starcraftman> _schism_: minecraft still doesn't work?
<starcraftman> _schism_: try > sudo update-alternatives --config java
<starcraftman> Select the number of the version with sun java6 in the line.
<_schism_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5008250/java-version.png
<starcraftman> _schism_: use this site for future times you want to return outputs of terminal btw, prevents channel flooding (new lines are paresed as enter).
<_schism_> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/5008250/java-cli-version.png
<_schism_> that is the cli output. which one is it?
<starcraftman> _schism_: The cli indicates your using the right jre, but the plugin for firefox maybe cofnused?
<_schism_> didnt think of that. but then again chrome does the same thing. hmmmmm
<starcraftman> _schism_: return in pastebin the output of this > aptitude search openjdk
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522981/
<_schism_> and you are so much better than google btw starcraftman
<starcraftman> _schism_: I shall take that as a compliment.
<starcraftman> _schism_: maybe one day google will hire me and I can make em better! :p
<_schism_> lol it was a compliment
<starcraftman> hmmm, quite strange huh, if you do aptitude search java6-plugin, it listed as installed?
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522984/
<_schism_> looking at the fire fox add ons I see java console extension 1.6.0_0.2 maybe that will help?
<starcraftman> _schism_: naw, under addons page, go to plugins tab, you should see IcedTea plugin.
<starcraftman> mine says 6b20, what's yours?
<_schism_> 6b18 and a bunch more
<starcraftman> hmmmm, interesting.
<_schism_> want a screen of it for all the numbers?
<starcraftman> _schism_: naw, aptitude show icedtea6-plugin
<starcraftman> that say 20 or 18?
<starcraftman> show icedtea6-plugin | grep 'Version:' < cleaner.
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522990/
<_schism_> ooopsss
<starcraftman> well that seems to be the issue, weird, my meerkat repos have 20.
<_schism_> cant grep it for some reason.
<starcraftman> _schism_: I forgot aptitude on the front, hehe.
<starcraftman> it does say 18 though
<_schism_> yeah I did aptitude
<starcraftman> _schism_: pastebin me your sources file pls, from /etc/apt/sources.list
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522995/
<starcraftman> _schism_: didn't you say you upgraded to meerkat?
<starcraftman> your main repos point to lucid.
<_schism_> no 10.04 not 10.10
<starcraftman> oh
<Cheri703> _schism_: can you completely uninstall java and then reinstall it?
<Cheri703> vs trying to upgrade?
<Cheri703> remove ALL java related things, then reinstall...perhaps?
<starcraftman> _schism_: can you try reinstalling plugin maybe? Shut down firefox and then: sudo apt-get purge icedtea6-plugin && sudo apt-get install icedtea6-plugin
<starcraftman> Cheri703: don't think that's quite required, locally he's pointing correctly, see config response above.
<_schism_> sure didnt think of that and didnt see it online
<starcraftman> Just seems to be plugin.
<Cheri703> kk
<Cheri703> then do it with plugin :)
<_schism_> and a question I normaly use aptitude is it interchangeable with apt?
<starcraftman> _schism_: can always try the whole plugin after, there are several versions though, if you intend on a clean purge be sure to remove all the openjdk, sun-java6 and icedtea packages.
<starcraftman> _schism_: not entirely, but for install/remove it does same, searching and afew other things are different.
<_schism_> ok did the apt things time to reload firefox and see what happens
<starcraftman> _schism_: I'll quote ya on "apt things" next time I hold a session :)
<_schism_> lol
<_schism_> and nope still showing 18
<starcraftman> _schism_: hmmm, guess nuclear it is. Can you revert anything you did to install manually jre from sun and then uninstall all openjdk, sun-java6 and icedtea packages.
<_schism_> <sigh> maybe I will have to reinstall windows......
<_schism_> not!
<starcraftman> Then only reinstall sun-java6-plugin and sun-java6-jre
<_schism_> ummm if I knew how I would
<starcraftman> _schism_: right right, one sec, lemme right that for ya....
<_schism_>  is it just open synaptic and remove everything java?
<_schism_> lol I love being clueless
<starcraftman> _schism_: that should work too.
<starcraftman> _schism_: and your not clueless, you found IRC :)
<_schism_> lol dude I used irc when gopher was king.  I am clueless and old :)
<_schism_> oh wow the java search brings up all kinds of pages.  what should I use to narrow it down?
<starcraftman> _schism_: Run this command : sudo aptitude purge openjdk-6-* sun-java6-* ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea*sudo aptitude purge openjdk-6-* sun-java6-* ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea* && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<starcraftman> That should eliminate all java packages and reinstall just the official build.
<_schism_> okie dokie
<_schism_> sudo aptitude purge openjdk-6-* sun-java6-* ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea*sudo aptitude purge openjdk-6-* sun-java6-* ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea* && sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<_schism_> doh focus
<starcraftman> if there's a warning tell me. Don't proceed if it removes any core gnome files, or else pastebin related. Some packages are tied.
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/522998/   looks like errors but I am not sure
<starcraftman> crap, aptitude doesn't support wildcard * ? :/
<Cheri703> try apt?
<_schism_> do the same with apt-get maybe?
<starcraftman> aye, pretty basic feature to be lacking.
<starcraftman> just swap aptitude for apt-get.
<_schism_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523000/
<_schism_> :(
<_schism_> guess I will have to give up <sniff><sniff>
<starcraftman> _schism_: naw, remove after the &&  regex got confused.
<starcraftman> so run: sudo aptitude purge openjdk-6-* sun-java6-* ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea*sudo apt-get purge openjdk-6-* sun-java6-* ia32-sun-java6-bin icedtea*
<_schism_> then do it again with install instead of purge?
<starcraftman> then: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin ia32-sun-java6-bin
<starcraftman> those are the only needed packages far as I know.
<_schism_> gah doing it again
<_schism_> faiked
<_schism_> failed even
<_schism_> apt-get remove instead of purge maybe?
 * starcraftman must be getting tired.
<starcraftman> guess so.
 * starcraftman now thoroughly wants to whack java.
<_schism_> gah no dice :(
<_schism_> guess I will just deal with synauptic
<starcraftman> well I gotta go anyhow, lil late, Cheri703 maybe ya can continue? Or someone else.
<Cheri703> I will do what I can...
<Cheri703> I'm not super familiar with it
<_schism_> its not that big of a deal if no one can
<starcraftman> _schism_: I guess, select the the packages that match the regex of the apt-line for removal then reinstall latter, all the java6 ones except db/fonts.
<frankcox777> hello all-
<frankcox777> is there such an animal as an ext4 filereader for windows?
<zkriesse_> Probably not
<frankcox777> figures seeing I choose to mount xubuntu on ext4
<frankcox777> I wish I could I could drom winders altogether but aome people have yet to see the light
<frankcox777> so far 10.10 has worked perfectly, gave me a hard time partitioning at first but it runs well now
<frankcox777> I suppose I could use fat32 for documents
<Cheri703> frankcox777: desktop or laptop?
<frankcox777> desktop
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> easiest way to deal with the different file extensions: pick up an inexpensive hdd, make it ntfs or fat32 and add it to the comp
<frankcox777> I just tried to play music and video-spoke to soon, neither worked
<Cheri703> I have one hdd for OS and one hdd for storage
<frankcox777> That is what I will do-I have 2 drives,probably make one all fat32
<Cheri703> it's just WAY easier
<Cheri703> and then you can take your documents and pop them into another comp in case of tragedy :)
<frankcox777> It seems that or reinstall to ext3
<frankcox777> too much trouble
<Cheri703> yeah
<frankcox777> irritating they did not put the gstreamer plugins into xubuntu-sound was one reason I finally decided to let 9:10 go
<Cheri703> :/
<zkriesse_> Xubuntu is too damn slow
<frankcox777> what are you using?
<zkriesse_> Me?
<frankcox777> y
<zkriesse_> Windows right now...gaming and because of school(college)
<frankcox777> why are you at ubuntu forum? If gaming is a big deal to you Linux is not what you need
<frankcox777> My install is faster than windows was on the same machine
<zkriesse_> Oh I know
<zkriesse_> I go between the two
<frankcox777> oh
<zkriesse_> Gaming isn't huge
<zkriesse_> Mainly due to school
<frankcox777> what do have to have windows for at school?
<zkriesse_> Certain programs I have to use require ms
<zkriesse_> College dude
<zkriesse_> Gtg
<frankcox777> guess he never heard of SoftMaker
<frankcox777> anyone get the sound working in xubuntu 10.10? I thought they would have added oss
<frankcox777> anyone got the sound working in xubuntu 10.10?
<jledbetter> frankcox777, Might want to try in #xubuntu
<frankcox777> thanks jledbetter
<jledbetter> frankcox777, You're welcome
<matthew_> Hello
<geekosopher> good morning all... lovely sunday!
<Cheri703> hello
<geekosopher> hi :)
<Cheri703> how are you?
<geekosopher> great
<geekosopher> and how are you?
<Cheri703> doing alright :)
<geekosopher> I am looking to do something this morning... anybody need extra hands?
<geekosopher> oops! that question was meant for the team channel :)
<aluex> hi
<aluex> i wanna to change my login window
<aluex> and i've downloaded some themes
<aluex> but i don't know how to configure it
<aluex> need help~
<bioterror> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-gdm-gnome-display-manager-theme-in-ubuntu.html this is how it used to be
<bioterror> nowdays you dont have that kind of selection, right?
<aluex> what selection?
<aluex> there is no "Login Window" entry in my Administration menu..
<aluex> Just Login Screen
<bioterror> yeah
<bioterror> that's what I was remembering
<aluex> ehmmm
<bioterror> aluex, http://www.hackourlives.com/change-gdm-background-theme-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick/
<aluex> oh,.but , is gdm-theme no longer available?
<aluex> i mean... not simply changing backgrounds
<aluex> bioterror, poke
<bioterror> hop
<aluex> bioterror, ?
<bioterror> well, around 10.04 this possibility was removed
<aluex> bioterror, ohh. Thank you ~
<aluex> :)
<Daniel0108> hi :D
<hobgoblin> morning Daniel0108
<hobgoblin> possibly anyway ;)
<Daniel0108> morning ;)
<jezz_> anyone able to help advise on ubuntu 8.10 an easy way to update xorg ?
<friTTe|> sorry bvut that was before my Ubu time
<hobgoblin> update it to what?
<bioterror> jezz_, update your ubuntu
<bioterror> 8.10 is not even LTS
<jezz_> yes sure, tryign to update xorg to 1.6
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> 8.10 came with Xorg 7.4
<Daniel0108> hi
<jezz_> sorry, xserver reports version 1.5.2 and want to find out how to upgrade to 1.6
<bioterror> I think you mean package xserver-common
<jezz_> ok, I see there are differences in the versions for xvideo, xinput, and extension
<jezz_> is there a document that has steps on how to do this?
<bioterror> I still think you should upgrade your whole ubuntu from 8.10 to something newer like 10.04
<jezz_> yep i have 10.10 on my main computer
<bioterror> is there a reason why you're still using 8.10?
<jezz_> im just trying to get opengl working properly on another system
<hobgoblin> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3942 might be of some help
<Vetinari> Hey hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> hi Vetinari
<Vetinari> hobgoblin: You know who I am, right?
<un_vampir> I need help .... how can i print fastdraft in ubuntu
<un_vampir> super.... i need windows back
<hobgoblin> Vetinari: unless you changed then yes:)
<shirish> @ all Hi there, i am really stuck up at a point, I am installing RHEL 5.5, Ubuntu 10.10 and windows XP but, am unable to get both RHEL and Ubuntu on the same bootloader, either i get a ubuntu and XP combination, or RHEL and XP comb (GRUB loader) please help
<Goog_Josh> does anybody khow why cron can't exec some applications like totem, kaffeine etc.?
<Goog_Josh> does anybody khow why cron can't exec some applications like totem, kaffeine etc.?
<ggeorgy> hi !!!
<Bodsda> hey ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> i tryed to burn some dates on dvd-r but not work : error : Failure: SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 73 04] Program memory area update failure  -can you help me???
<ggeorgy> please
<ggeorgy> i used different cd burner programs :brasero,xfburn but is same error
<Bodsda> ggeorgy: what do you mean by 'some dates'?
<ggeorgy> music , images ...
<Bodsda> ggeorgy: looking around, it seems to be an issue with Lite-On or Samsung drives.
<ggeorgy> is missing any drivers?
<Bodsda> It looks like it is a firmware issue and is affecting Windows users as well. It is also not specific to any burning software, they will all experience issues. http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/disk-drives/f/3534/t/19330233.aspx    That link gives some advice on firmware updates/downgrades, but the solution may be a different drive
<Daniel0108> hi
<cprofitt> hello Daniel0108
<jerk> can I please know how I can play games on Ubuntu?
<jerk> I mean, like on windows......like GTA, call of duty..
<pedro3005> *some* will work on wine
<Joeb454> jerk: http://appdb.winehq.org - search there to see how they'll work in wine
<jerk> pedro3005: I have wine.....do I need to install directx or something too?
<ggeorgy> exists some cool games for ubuntu
<ggeorgy> not need directx
<jerk> ggeorgy: will check them out too :) .....meanwhile I need advice on playing windows games
<cook_> I think my system is fucked
<ggeorgy> ok
<cook_> >> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 5 <<< >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 5 <<< >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 8 <<< >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 11 <<< >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 13 <<< >>> /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 17 <<< sudo: parse error in /etc/sudoers near line 5 sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting
<jerk> thing is, I installed a pretty basic game, GTA Vice City...except that it hangs when I run it
<ggeorgy> if you want play gta try gta san andreas it work
<hobgoblin> check the appdb at wine - might be as good as it gets - linux + wine does not = windows in all cases
<pedro3005> cook_, paste the contents of /etc/sudoers
<hobgoblin> cook_: and mind the language too
<aveilleux> !language | cook_
<ubot2> cook_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aveilleux> cook_: Were you editing the /etc/sudoers file manually? If so, why?
<jerk> !OPENGL
<ubot2> Factoid 'OPENGL' not found
<jerk> !OpenGL
<ubot2> Factoid 'OpenGL' not found
<jerk> dammm
<aveilleux> jerk, ubot2 isn't a good substitute for just asking a question.
<jerk> thought OpenGL was like directx for windows
<aveilleux> jerk, No. It's a different 3D system.
<jerk> okay....what exactky is it?
<aveilleux> jerk: I... suppose you can think of it as DirectX, but it goes about the rendering process in a completely different manner,
<aveilleux> jerk: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenGL
<hobgoblin> jerk: did you go and look at the appdb?
<jerk> does that affeect gameplay?
<jerk> was trying to do that, hobgoblin
<jerk> and it's nice to see you again
<aveilleux> jerk: Yes, translation from DirectX to OpenGL always affects performance.
<jerk> :p
<hobgoblin> jerk: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1369 check the did it run bit
<aveilleux> jerk: Most games support OpenGL mode, in my experience.
<hobgoblin> jerk have you seen me before then? I'm old - I forget things lol
<jerk> hobgoblin: yep, you recommended not using wubi to install ubuntu :p
<hobgoblin> aah - sounds like something I would say :)
<aveilleux> jerk: Most older games (before 2006) will run just fine on WINE. Starcraft II is a notable exception, since it runs fine under WINE without modification.
<jerk> aveilleux: is it something I need to install or is it preinstalled? [using 10.04]
<hobgoblin> vice city appears to be oen which works fine so long as you deal with the second cd or it hangs
<hobgoblin> jerk: wine is not a default install
<jerk> hobgoblin: I wrecked my ROM over a bad dvd of ubuntu....so had to use a pendrive
<aveilleux> jerk, WINE is a separate package that you need to install.
<jerk> no no, I meant OpenGL
<aveilleux> jerk: You can't wreck ROM *eyebrowraise*
<jerk> I've got wine all right
<aveilleux> jerk: It comes preinstalled.
<aveilleux> jerk: Most modern OSs (except that one from Redmond, of course) ship with it.
<jerk> aveilleux: looks like I am pioneer then :p
<aveilleux> jerk: ...ROM can't be modified... Read-Only Memory
<jerk> I'm gonna give it another try, after reading the page hobgoblin gave
<jerk> aveilleux: errr....I use computer lingo pretty shoddily....guess I meant my DVD drive
<aveilleux> jerk: That makes more sense.
<jerk> eh hehehehe
<jerk> okay, I'll BRB....doing some testing
<jerk> will post my results on testing Vice City
<aveilleux> I feel weird talking to someone named "jerk". I always feel like I'm yelling at them.
<hobgoblin> lol
<hobgoblin> could be worse - but then I guess we would have to kick them for inappropriate nick's :)
<cprofitt> no kikcing
<cprofitt> but perhaps a PM to ask about their nick...
<cprofitt> it could be their initials
<hobgoblin> cprofitt: not talking about jerk - but it COULD be worse ...
<hobgoblin> and it could also be a foody - jerk chicken
<cprofitt> hobgoblin: I understand, but unless you feel very strongly there is malicous intent it would always be best to PM them
<cprofitt> and discuss the issue
<cprofitt> I know you know that elfy
<hobgoblin> cprofitt: you misunderstand - if the nick was that bad a PM would likely make no difference at all :)
<cprofitt> hobgoblin: I do understand -- there are many possible reasons for bad nicks and with culture and language issues a PM is still the best option
<cprofitt> even if it makes no difference in 99% of the cases - for the 1% it does I think it is worth the extra few seconds to few minutes
<hobgoblin> wb jezz_
<hobgoblin> whoops
<hobgoblin> wb jerk :)
<phillw> hobgoblin: can you recall what the part of synaptic package manager is that does the 'quick search' part, as we do not use it by default on lubuntu.
<phillw> I did see it on the forum, but it was quite a while back and I've slept since then and lost a few more brain cells :D
<jerk> aww
<jerk> thanks hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> phillw: I am not at all sure
<bioterror> phillw, apt-cache search ;)
<jerk> bad experiences with sound drivers man
<jerk> I've got gigabyte AM chipset and can't get linux drivers for it
<jerk> sound drivers I mean
<cprofitt> jerk: do you know what model of sound card?
<ggeorgy> i try to conect a cellphone [usb] but not work any ideas?
<ggeorgy> please
<AbhiJit> ggeorgy, try using wammu/gammu
<Cheri703> what kind of phone ggeorgy
<Cheri703> ?
<jerk> cprofitt: it's a built in card
<jerk> in the chipset
<ggeorgy> LG
<Cheri703> is it just a general lg phone or android or?
<cprofitt> jerk: do you know how to do an lspci to get the details on the card
<ggeorgy> a simple lg phone
<cprofitt> different mother board manufacturers can change the audio solution used
<bioterror> I bet you canc hoose from the phone do you want to use pc suite or mass storage mode
<Cheri703> ok, one thing I ran into in the past was to restart the comp with the phone connected and it's more likely to recognize it...but I dunno about your specific phone
<ggeorgy> i try the comand lsusb
<ggeorgy>  in the terminal
<ggeorgy> and
<ggeorgy> Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone
<ggeorgy> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<ggeorgy> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0ac8:3450 Z-Star Microelectronics Corp.
<ggeorgy> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<ggeorgy> gheorghe@gheorghe-M61SME-S2L:~$ Bus 002 Device 005: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics,
<ggeorgy> i try to restart computer now and will be back
 * hobgoblin thinks it is seen as a storage device
<hobgoblin> depends what they want it for I suspect
<ggeorgy> i restarted the computer but not work
<ggeorgy> any ideas???
<ggeorgy> please
<hobgoblin> ggeorgy: what is it you are actually trying to do with it? might make a difference here
<ggeorgy> i want to copy some from phone to comp.
<hobgoblin> ggeorgy:  and what model is it ?
<ggeorgy> from the phone's memory card
<ggeorgy> i dont know
<nlsthzn> If I have created a PGP key, uploaded it to the key server... then re-installed Ubuntu is it possible to import the key again from the key server or is there another why?
<ggeorgy> i think it recognize the phone Bus 002 Device 002: ID 1004:6000 LG Electronics, Inc. VX4400/VX6000 Cellphone but how mount it
<ggeorgy> is a lg u300c
<ggeorgy> now can help me???
<bioterror> ggeorgy, when you plug the usb cable, does it ask wheter to use storage mode or pc suite mode?
<ggeorgy> the phone menu appear-conectivity-dial up network -usb activate
<nhandler> nlsthzn: You upload your public key to the key server, not your private key. If you didn't back up your private key and don't have a revocation certificate, there isn't much you can do other than creating a new key
<ggeorgy> the phone had not a pc suite mode
<nlsthzn> nhandler: Thank you so much... this is what I could gather from what I have read... that really sucks, I have (in my ignorance) created and now made useless about two or three keys this way with re-installations... does a clean up ever occur (there must be many unused and useless keys by now)
<nhandler> ggeorgy: Maybe try doing it over bluetooth
<nhandler> nlsthzn: I don't think so. Basically, when you create your new key, generate a revocation certificate and then backup the certificate and your private key somewhere safe
<nlsthzn> nhandler: Will do, thanks!
<ggeorgy> what?
<nhandler> /34/34
<ggeorgy> over bluetooth?
<nhandler> ggeorgy: If your computer supports bluetooth (or if you have a bluetooth adapter), you can connect your phone to your computer to send/receive files
<ggeorgy> i know but i haven't a blue.adapter
<ggeorgy> i want conect from usb
<ggeorgy> need any driver??
<ggeorgy> ???????????????? :(
<ggeorgy> you sayd about any program who??
<ggeorgy> what programs needs??
<nhandler> ggeorgy: I can't help you much with USB. Your phone might not allow it and I had several problems doing that. If you do decide to purchase a bluetooth adapter, the default bluetooth app (in the top panel by default) will allow you to interact with your phone
<Cheri703> nhandler: not all phones support bluetooth file transfer
<Cheri703> ggeorgy: if the info you're wanting is on the sd card, then perhaps a card reader would be the easiest answer? you can usually get them for under $10
<nhandler> Cheri703: True, but for those that do, it is much easier than messing with USB
<ggeorgy> but it recognize phone
<ggeorgy> i try gmobilemedia
<Cheri703> ggeorgy: what model is the phone?
<Cheri703> specifically
<AbhiJit> i suggested you to try gammu ggeorgy
<ggeorgy> ok
<ggeorgy> not work
<ggeorgy> gammu is gmobilemedia
<ggeorgy> the phone not appera in system-admin-disk utility
<Cheri703> ggeorgy: I will ask again: what is the specific phone model?
<ggeorgy> lg u300c
<cprofitt> jerk: do you know how to get the model using lspci?
<cprofitt> ggeorgy: does it support bluetooth?
<ggeorgy> yes
<cprofitt> are you trying to transfer files?
<ggeorgy> no
<ggeorgy> yes from usb
<cprofitt> well usb will depend on how the storage is presented
<cprofitt> so bluetooth might work even though usb does not
<ggeorgy> but i want usb
<ggeorgy> i havent blue adapter
<Cheri703> is it the "lg shine"?
<Cheri703> when you plug in the USB, what does it say on the phone?
<ggeorgy> the phone say nothing
<ggeorgy> i found USBPROG on software center can this help me??
<Cheri703> ggeorgy: does it have an SD card?
<ggeorgy> yes
<Cheri703> also, out of curiosity, what is your native language?
<ggeorgy> english
<Cheri703> ok, can you get an inexpensive sd card reader? they can be found easily at most stores
<Cheri703> ok
<Cheri703> that is likely the easiest/most reliable way to do this
<Cheri703> this is the phone? http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_u300-1628.php
<ggeorgy> i have a card adapter but my comp has not a port for memory card adapter
<ggeorgy> yes
<Cheri703> ok, frankly, it's VERY VERY unlikely that a phone from 2006 is going to connect this way
<Cheri703> phones back then needed very specific drivers and programs
<Cheri703> you need something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Sandisk-MobileMate-Plus-Memory-Reader/dp/B000Q3IUV2
<Cheri703> there are cheaper ones
<ggeorgy> exist fot ubuntu?
<Cheri703> yes, it turns the sd card into a flash drive basically
<Cheri703> are you in the US?
<nlsthzn> Cheri703: :) A phone from 2006 isn't that old, is it?
<ggeorgy> yes but...
<Cheri703> technology wise, yes :) as far as being able to connect to the computer, (from what I know) they didn't have the universal storage options like now
<Cheri703> did you see that link nlsthzn?
<Cheri703> it's an OLD style phone, probably one of the "free with contract" types
<ggeorgy> ok thanks for help!! good night!!!
<nlsthzn> Cheri703: Sorry, no... stuck at work so a bit to busy to get into to much online currently (thats why I stayed out of this round :D)
<Cheri703> understandable :) it's an old style flip phone
<marmalade1> Hello
 * seidos waves @ marmalade1 
<marmalade1> hello to you seidos
<seidos> marmalade1, feeling well?
<marmalade1> Yes very good thanks and yourself?
<marmalade1> I can only get this working with pidgin but not with empathy for some reason
<seidos> marmalade1, i was able to get irc working with empathy, but that was only for a little while
<seidos> marmalade1, i am feeling alright
<marmalade1> I find it does the job so maybe I wont fiddle to much or I could make it worse.
<marmalade1> I have question have you heard of log me in a windows app?
<nhandler> Neither empathy or pidgin are good choices for irc clients
<marmalade1> Hi handler what do you recommend?
<marmalade1> sorry nhandler
<nhandler> marmalade1: irssi+screen. Or if you want a GUI client, xchat isn't too bad. Even webchat.freenode.net is better than those clients
<nlsthzn> +1 for IRC... I lasted all of 5 minutes using Empathy :)
<marmalade1> Thank you for your help. Sorry just realised what the time is I have to log off.
<nlsthzn> I meant +1 for XChat (not IRC lol)
<UndiFineD> nlsthzn, if you're truly 1337 use telnet
<UndiFineD> there actually was a session at UDS regarding empathy IRC and what improvements could be made
<UndiFineD> which I found somewhat disappointing as the referred to freenodes webchat all the time
<nlsthzn> UndiFineD: I am currently using freenode webchat (at work, behind firewalls etc.) and it sucks, no spell checking QQ
<sebsebseb> Hi
<duanedesign>  /9
<starcraftman> duanedesign: 9 have a special meaning?
<duanedesign> starcraftman: that is the #ubuntuone channel in my IRC Client
<starcraftman> duanedesign: ah, I see.
<glaucous> Do someone have the /etc/apt/sources.list for Maverick available? Mine got corrupted.
<nlsthzn> Sucks being stuck at work on Windows :(
<UndiFineD> glaucous,
<UndiFineD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/523547/
<UndiFineD> that is quite complete, mine has more ppas
<glaucous> UndiFineD, thanks, hopefully it works. Trying it.
<glaucous> UndiFineD, looks like its working, thank you
<brennydoogles> How's life all?
<brennydoogles> tronyx,
<nlsthzn> brennydoogles: Outstanding :D ,and yours?
<brennydoogles> Pretty Ok nlsthzn !
<brennydoogles> Just trying to fix my grub2
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> It lost Windows 7
<nlsthzn> brennydoogles: I think it might be on purpose ;)
<brennydoogles> lol
<brennydoogles> Probably
<brennydoogles> Glad to have Linux back though
<brennydoogles> I've had the new laptop for about 3 weeks, and just now had a chance to install
<nlsthzn> sucks that you have to mess with GRUB :/ Revenge of the Linux
<brennydoogles> yes...
<brennydoogles> any advice?
<Cheri703> no idea if this will fix it, but try running update-grub ? I think that's the command...
<nlsthzn> brennydoogles: Last time I had to mess with GRUB it was not GRUB2 which I have heard is a completely different beast all together... sorry
<brennydoogles> It is indeed
<brennydoogles> messing with grub legacy was a piece of cake
<brennydoogles> well kids, I'm going to reboot to see how badly I've borked everything
<brennydoogles> Wish me luck!
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-24
<shahan> how to check my processor bit? whether it is 32 or 64 bit?
<s-fox> Hello.
<Guest55045> how to check my processor bit? whether it is 32 or 64 bit?
<holstein> Guest55045: you can open a terminal and run...
<holstein> uname -m
<Guest55045> holstein: its returns i686
<Guest55045> holstein: what does it mean?
<holstein> 32bit
<Guest55045> holstein: hmm.. tnx
<holstein> also
<holstein> file /sbin/init
<Guest55045> holstein: I got a web link.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Guest55045> holstein: check this instead of the previous https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Check
<holstein> Guest55045: sure... im getting these commands from searching 'ubuntu 32 or 64 bit how to tell'
<Guest55045> it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/717813/
<holstein> theres also http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-find-if-processor-is-64-bit-or-not/
<holstein> AFAIK, what we are looking at is *if* you have 32 or 64 installed
<holstein> but, is your proc 64bit capable?... if thats the question, you might want to look at that
<Guest55045> holstein: ya.. I want to know about my processor's capability
<Guest55045> whether it support 64 or not
<holstein> right
<Guest55045> holstein: but the output I dont understand
<holstein> well, you look for lm's
<holstein> as per the link "lm flag means Long mode cpu - 64 bit CPU"
<Guest55045> then what does it mean for me?
<Guest55045> holstein: Is it supporting the 64?
<holstein> Guest55045: it means... if you have lm's in that file, you have "long mode" CPU which = 64bit
<holstein> do you see lm's in that file?
<Guest55045> http://paste.ubuntu.com/717813/
<Guest55045> here is my output
<holstein> sure
<holstein> Guest55045: ive looked
<holstein> have you?
<Guest55045> hmm
<Guest55045> lm
<Guest55045> that means it support 64
<holstein> Guest55045: from the site where you got that command
<holstein> "lm flag means Long mode cpu - 64 bit CPU"
<Guest55045> ya...
<Guest55045> thank you very much :)
<Guest55045> take care
<holstein> o/
<nijad> can someone help me on  giving write access to a db
<three18ti> how do I differentiate public vs private networks when using multiple nics?
<three18ti> To put the question into context, I am building a cluster, and would like to have eth0 connected to the Internet and eth1 connected to the node head.
<three18ti> intermittently I am not receiving a ping response to pinging a public domain, however, ping does resolve the IP.
<holstein> hmmm... that would be a DNS record though right?
<holstein> not necessarily indicative of connectivity
<holstein> mabye im wrong
<holstein> three18ti: what are you trying to do?
<three18ti> connect a machine to a public and private network.
<holstein> with 2 different NICs
<three18ti> yes.
<three18ti> they are effectively separate networks.
<holstein> http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/itanswers/multiple-network-cards-config/
<holstein> ^^ thats what i would expect in a GUI
<holstein> just selecting each one, and configuring based on what each network is expecting
<three18ti> ubuntu server.  but I'm comfortable editing the config.
<holstein> with a headless box i would think it would be a matter of manually configuring /etc/network/interfaces
<three18ti> so riddle me this, they are both DHCP networks, could this be my issue?
<holstein> shouldnt matter right?
<holstein> either way, you can static IP on both outside the DHCP range to test
<holstein> i wouldnt be ashamed of using a live CD to set it up once in the GUI, and test, and poke around to learn how to do it in the terminal on the server
<three18ti> ok, maybe the issue is self inflicted...
<three18ti> I was trying to cheat and use the already existing virtual bridge, virbr0, which I think VirtualBox created when I had to use it months ago...
<three18ti> I think I left out the part about how this is a virtual cluster and I'm using qemu on dev machine.
<three18ti> maybe VBox does something hinkey when it configures the interface?...
<holstein> not that im aware of
<three18ti> ha! just turned up another machine using two nics and I can't reproduce the issue...
 * three18ti faceplam
<holstein> yeah, it happens... no worries
<holstein> at least you know how to troubleshoot it :)
<three18ti> I sear I'm not crazy.
<three18ti> *swear
<three18ti> lol.  well thanks for the help
<holstein> three18ti: anytime... good luck
<three18ti> thanks.  now if only I could get this node to boot off the nfs...
<fosburg> where do I find Type 1 fonts (helvetica) that can be installed on a linux OS?
<holstein> fosburg: i would check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts
<holstein> maybe http://www.searchfreefonts.com/search/?q=helvetica for the font files?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> simple question
<asterismo> talking about performance and speed
<asterismo> maverick vs natty vs oneiric??
<asterismo> any opinions?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo>  simple question
<asterismo>  talking about performance and speed
<asterismo>  maverick vs natty vs oneiric??
<asterismo> any opinions?
<three18ti> what do you do when ubuntu docs say  /etc/inetd.conf should have a line in it, but your version of ubuntu doesn't use init scripts?  I feel like I should know the answer but I'm at a loss to explain why tftp doesn't work for PXE boot...
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-25
<rlgod> Hating ATI right now
<philipballew> HansLanda, whats up
<philipballew> how can I help
<HansLanda> i made this command...and returned this...look
<HansLanda> sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<HansLanda> http://pastebin.com/NEz1BTsw
<philipballew> why are you working with that
<philipballew> whats the need?
<HansLanda> i cant find my wlan0
<HansLanda> it seems to be the eth1
<HansLanda> but there is eth1 and wlan0 with the same mac
<philipballew> what does ifconfig say
<HansLanda> can i paste here?
<philipballew> try pasebin
<philipballew> someimes they yell at me
<Snicksie> please paste in pastebin - its easier to read ;)
<ApOgEE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<HansLanda> http://pastebin.com/y8LyBhNJ
<philipballew> i would imagine eth1 might be the wifi
<philipballew> does nm not show an interface>
<HansLanda> i want to change my mac adresss but i cant...thats the final problem
<philipballew> HansLanda, what gui are you runing?
<Snicksie> you should be able to change your macadress with macchanger (its a commandline tool)
<philipballew> Snicksie, do you think thats the problem
<Snicksie> nope :)
<HansLanda> ubuntu 11.04, gnome 2....
<HansLanda> yes...but the command macchanger returns error
<Snicksie> << gone
<philipballew> HansLanda, have you always had this problem?
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: try commenting line 17 from http://pastebin.com/NEz1BTsw and see if wlan0 pops up
<HansLanda> i installed ubuntu about 3 days ago
<HansLanda> i was with opensuse
<philipballew> ok. sweet
<HansLanda> man...im very new on this...i cant tell many things...can you show me some commands than i paste
<philipballew> lets do this
<philipballew> do what ApOgEE said
<HansLanda> http://pastebin.com/nf0jCesn
<philipballew> try lspci -vvv
<HansLanda> http://pastebin.com/SXPEL6vH
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: did you edit your /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules before?
<HansLanda> no
<HansLanda> http://pastebin.com/SXPEL6vH
<HansLanda> anyone can ssh?
<HansLanda> hey philipballew http://pastebin.com/SXPEL6vH
<ApOgEE> anyway, is eth1 working?
<HansLanda> i think so...didnt try yet
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: if eth1 is working, it is just because the driver found it as eth1. there is others have the same issue
<HansLanda> just connecting with eth0
<ApOgEE> you may try to connect using eth1 for wireless
<HansLanda> and why cant i change my mac adress?
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/wlan0-recognized-as-eth1-please-help-879499/
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: why would you want to change your mac address?
<ApOgEE> if you want to change your mac address, you may do it in /etc/network/interfaces
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<HansLanda> and what is the command to change...without editing it in /etc.....
<ApOgEE> use ifconfig
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: man ifconfig
<ApOgEE> for more details
<HansLanda> hans@omerta:~$ sudo macchanger --mac 00:00:00:00:00:00 eth1
<HansLanda> [sudo] password for hans:
<HansLanda> Current MAC: 78:e4:00:8e:39:61 (unknown)
<HansLanda> ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Too many open files in system
<HansLanda> notebook dell Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 @2.20GHz  3gb of ram, ubuntu 11.04
<ApOgEE> you may try $ sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether XX:XX:new:mac:XX:XX; sudo ifconfig eth1 eth1 up;
<ApOgEE> you may try $ sudo ifconfig eth1 down; sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether XX:XX:new:mac:XX:XX; sudo ifconfig eth1 up;
<HansLanda> hans@omerta:~$ sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<HansLanda> SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in system
<ApOgEE> it should work if the device driver supports this operation
<ApOgEE> HansLanda: do you have too many open files?
<ApOgEE> lsof
<ApOgEE> to see
<HansLanda> man...i did the command...well...there is a lot of things...console coudnt show all
<ApOgEE> lol
<ApOgEE> close some and try again.
<HansLanda> but i dont have any programs opened here...
<HansLanda> ps ax and pastebin?
<ApOgEE> to make it simpler, just restart your pc and see if there will be too many open files again
<ApOgEE> i doubt it is due to your previous commands that didn't work well
<HansLanda> i will reboot...just a min
<KinkyPinkie> Hey! Anyone know where the alias-file lies? I read that I have to create a ~/.profile but afaik "cd", "mv" etc are aliases already defined somewhere.
<bioterror> ~% which cd                                                                                .:12:46:11 on 11-10-25:.
<bioterror> cd: shell built-in command
<KinkyPinkie> cd as in change directory? Maybe I'm just reading an outdated howto
<KinkyPinkie> nvm my question, I found another howto that answered :) thanks for the help tho:)
<geirha> *sigh* why do people write crap like "put aliases in .profile". It's just plain wrong and won't work.
<ApOgEE> owh, I'm late to the party... aliases suppose to be in ~/.bashrc
<geirha> Indeed
<Newbster> I tried to install Ubuntu on a 2 year old macbook pro, but it can't find the wifi network. Does anyone know if there are any drivers that might fix this?
<bioterror> !macbookpro
<ubot2> Factoid 'macbookpro' not found
<bioterror> GRRR
<bioterror> !macbook
<ubot2> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Newbster> thank you. I will try tonight
<s-fox> Hello.
<stlsaint> s-fox: HEYO o/
<s-fox> How are you stlsaint ?
<stlsaint> hanging in there, yourself?
<s-fox> I'm alive
<stlsaint> aye always good
<coalwater> i want to post a bug but i'm not sure if it should be under unity or under compiz
<coalwater> hey IAmNotThatGuy are u busy?
<IAmNotThatGuy> coalwater, Nope
<IAmNotThatGuy> packing things
<sirsean1227> anyone?
<Brutus-> howdy
<sirsean1227> whats up
<sirsean1227> you know much about this new login manager?
<sirsean1227> brutus?
<holstein> sirsean1227: you mean lightdm?
<holstein> sirsean1227: if you get a minute, check out the /topic :)
<sirsean1227> you there?
<sirsean1227> holstein,  Yes, i do mean lightdm
<holstein> i like it... i think it looks slick, and it seems light
<sirsean1227> holstein,  i took a look at the .conf
<sirsean1227> holstein,  and i dont see where i can change the resolution
<sirsean1227> holstein,  you there?
<sirsean1227> brb cig
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/832720
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 832720 in lightdm "screen resolution cannot be set with lightdm (dup-of: 602505)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 602505 in lightdm "Support Init, PreSession and PostSession script hooks" [High,Fix released]
<sirsean1227> holstein, Thanks
<sirsean1227> holstein,  so it looks like i will wait
<sirsean1227> :(
<sirsean1227> holstein,   I wish the Devs would think about such simple things
<sirsean1227> but they are to busy reinventing the wheel
<holstein> well, you can run another login manager
<coalwater> ok IAmNotThatGuy i want you try something
<holstein> its still early for lightDM
<sirsean1227> Thats true
<sirsean1227> but why release it
<holstein> you gotta start somewhere
<sirsean1227> give people the option to download it if they want
<holstein> thats the case right?
<sirsean1227> yeah but not being able to adjust the resolution
<sirsean1227> thats the first thing you should think about
<holstein> yeah, but its simple
<holstein> thats the point
<holstein> i think
<holstein> most folks dont care
<sirsean1227> you can change the theme in it and the text DPI...
<holstein> i wouldnt know
<holstein> i only have lightdm running on one machine
<holstein> and i just installed that yesterday
<sirsean1227> you would think while that was being added they would have thought "hmmm tex dpi.... themes... ahhh resolution too"
<holstein> otherwise, im using GDM on gnome2 in 10.04
<holstein> sirsean1227: add yourself to that bug report
<holstein> you can find who is developing lightdm and offer to help as well
<sirsean1227> i dont right code
<sirsean1227> write
<holstein> +, im not sure you *cant* change the res
<sirsean1227> oops
<sirsean1227> i would be more of a test it guy
<sirsean1227> i am really picky
<holstein> sure, or you can pay a dev for them
<holstein> or find one
<sirsean1227> if they had me sitting next to them we would stomp OSX in 2 years
<holstein> its all open software, so its "ours"
<holstein> in theory
<sirsean1227> yeah... Unity doesnt seem that way yet
<holstein> yeah, but thats an opinion
<sirsean1227> i can run little scripts and stuff
<sirsean1227> but nothing major
<holstein> im not an OSX fan, so its easy to stomp it for me
 * holstein not a unity fan either
<sirsean1227> i mean visually
<holstein> still, thats opinion
<holstein> you cant please everyone
<sirsean1227> i dont really like the windows management in OSX or Unity
<sirsean1227> window*
<holstein> sure, but some folks really like it
<holstein> i would say most dont care, notice, or care to notice
<sirsean1227> i feel like you are trading one click for 4 or 5 clicks
<holstein> i feel like no one is making a destkop anymore
<sirsean1227> me too!
<geirha> They should learn a bit more from Hollywood. People don't use a mouse, they type wildly on the keyboard to do stuff.
<sirsean1227> so you are a command line guy
<geirha> Just my impression of computer use in Hollywood movies. But yes, I mainly just need the desktop to be able to run a browser and terminal windows.
<holstein> yeah, i have a server install for that, forcing me to learn the CLI
<sirsean1227> i mainly use command to install packages or edit text files
<geirha> One bad thing with Unity is that it doesn't work so well with sloppy focus
<geirha> To get to the menubar of a program, you have to carefully move the mouse in a path so it doesn't touch any other windows on the way
<sirsean1227> i hate it
<holstein> yeah, its just not for me
<holstein> its really improving quickly
<sirsean1227> i dont know of anyone that likes it
<holstein> yeah? i do
<holstein> folks in my LUG
<sirsean1227> you cant even move the dock for science sake
<holstein> some folks that ive installed it for that fall into that catagory i mentioned earlier that dont notice
<sirsean1227> i like my dock on the bottom
<holstein> yeah, but if it were stuck there we'd be having a different conversation
<holstein> customization will come
<sirsean1227> i have a 54 inch tv to screen space is of no issue
<sirsean1227> the ubuntu guy said they wont
<sirsean1227> move it
<geirha> "won't move it" and "won't allow it to be moved" is different...
<sirsean1227> because the bloated menu needs to be in the "top left"
<holstein> i dont know who 'they' are, or the 'ubuntu guy' either, but 'they' wont move it... it'l just be more customizable
<sirsean1227> i think he was saying "wont allow it"
<holstein> and as the code gets looked at, userland tweaks'll come around
<sirsean1227> i am talking about the Canonical dude
<sirsean1227> the rich guy
<sirsean1227> i forgot his name
<holstein> shuttleworth?
<sirsean1227> yeah
<sirsean1227> or their head developer
<sirsean1227> i cant remember
<holstein> well, either way, its not for me, but i would expect to see some decent customizations this cycle since its 12.04, the LTS
<IAmNotThatGuy> coalwater, packing things man :[
<sirsean1227> coalwater
<sirsean1227> thats it
<sirsean1227> maybe?
<sirsean1227> oh
<sirsean1227> ha
<sirsean1227> wait
<sirsean1227> hello coalwater
<sirsean1227> the guy in this chatroom
<sirsean1227> maybe i will try and get some devs together
<sirsean1227> and start from scratch
<sirsean1227> a sexy, usable distro
<sirsean1227> all new stuff
<holstein> you might want to get that started over in #ubuntu-beginners-team sirsean1227
<holstein> this is more of a support channel
<holstein> over there its more loose, OT friendly
<coalwater> hey sirsean1227 sorry wasn't looking
<aj__> guys i wanna contribute to ubuntu
<aj__> where can i get started?
<bioterror> what you want to do?
<aj__> dunno but very good in c++,c and php
<bioterror> good way to start contributing with coding skills is a bug squad for example
<aj__> please give me the link
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Bugs
<bioterror> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/FocusGroups/Development
<philipballew> If I give my laptop a static IP will is be unable to connect to some wifi networks?
<bioterror> static ip to where?
<bioterror> for what
<philipballew> my laptop. give that a static ip. would that make it harder to connect to a wifi network
<bioterror> usually wifi ap's uses dhcp
<holstein> its not too much hassle to change that in the netmanager
<holstein> in the GUI
<philipballew> yeah
<philipballew> holstein, I really need to learn how to do that not in the terminal sometime
<moijes12> I am unable to add my name to the "Seeking guide " list.Please can somebody help ?
<holstein> moijes12: sure... what are you talking about?
<holstein> mentorship?... here? bugsquad?
<holstein> maybe its just temporarily messed up at the site too
<moijes12> Hey thanks for replying holstein.Well, I've been reading the pages for membership at the "ubuntu beginners team" ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Membership ). Now,  under section "Seeking Guide" it is written "If you would like to join the team and have not yet been sponsored by a Guide please add yourself to this table. " But how do I add my name to this list ? I already have a launchpad page and have joined ubuntu
<moijes12> beginners team there
<holstein> oh... edit the wiki?
 * holstein looking
<moijes12> one more question,is it necessary that I should have contributed in some way already in order to seek a guide or a mentor ?
<holstein> moijes12: when you are logged in, and you might need to refresh the page... you hit the 'edit' button at the top of the page
<holstein> moijes12: you can add yourself right after
<holstein> "|| 20 || [[jfussion]]   || UTC +8 || <<DateTime(2011-10-01T18:13:01+0800)>> || || ||"
<moijes12> ok.I'll do that.
<moijes12> I'm a little confused here.Is this team for those members who "have contributed to ubuntu and wish to help beginners" OR those who "haven't yet contributed to ubuntu but wish to do so" ?
<moijes12> holstein : thanks,I've added my name
<asterismo_> hi people
<asterismo_> i have a question
<asterismo_> how do i set the "icons" only in menus, instead of "both-horiz" that used to appear in desktop>gnome>interface in gconf-editor??
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-26
<thewrath> hey all!
<duanedesign> hello thewrath
<duanedesign> thewrath: long time no see. How have you been?
<tvdavies> How does one get a just a bit smaller screen rotatable cube for the workspace ?
<urlin2u> tvdavies, you can set the size in rotate cube generally
<urlin2u> depends on your tweaks
<tvdavies> Would that be in 'CompizConfig Settings Manager' ?
<urlin2u> tvdavies, yeah
<tvdavies> There are 4 tabs to select from, none which have to do with the size.  I use Ubuntu Linux 10.04
<urlin2u> type zoom on the search in compiz tvdavies
<tvdavies> When I did, there are two selections to choose from, one - 'Enhanced Zoom Desktop' and the other is 'Zoom Desktop'.
<w30> it's confusing but there is a change in size depending on the number of windows open and the separation distance settings of those windows. there is also a minimum size of cube size somewhere, I forget just play with it I guess?
<tvdavies> ok
<urlin2u> tvdavies, it has been a long time since I used lucid and I'm on gnome 3 so when you find it and adjust it it will work immediatly, it is a slider.
<w30> tvdavies, look in rotate and cube and raised windows plugins for starters
<tvdavies> Yeah, I kind of think so.  I see alot of sliders in the areas to tweak for a certain visual effect.  Its a matter of them responding when I test to see if it'll work.
<w30> tvdavies, luckily you don't have to restart compiz to see results
<tvdavies> yeah, another thing we can say about Linux.  Still testing here.  I see also that in the controls for rotating the cube, there is some response that I am getting.
<tvdavies> Timestep can be like a ping pong ball coming at you.
<tvdavies> We'll...that's pretty good.  Some more experimenting to go...but, I am having fun in the meantime.  This is good.   :D
<NRWlion> afternoon
<tvdavies> I've read all I can about making changes to the GRUB boot order, and trying to change the amount of previous upgrades, except I have not been able to make the list smaller for selectivity purposes.  I just want to see the last 2 upgrades in GRUB, and the Windows 7 selection choice.  I use Lucid Lynx 10.04 Ubuntu distro, and GRUB 1.98    Please advise.  :D
<hobgoblin> tvdavies: do you want to juts remove them from the list? Or actually get rid of the old kernels
<tvdavies> just to remove them from the list.
<bioterror> with legacy grub it's 10 times easier ;)
<bioterror> but there's benefits in using grub 2
<hobgoblin> bioterror: indeed - but we've not got that ....
<holstein> i just remove the old kernels
<holstein> i leave the last one that worked, and the latest
<hobgoblin> me too
<holstein> actually, i dont even do that much anymore ;)
<holstein> i kinda let them pile up... but ideally thats what i do
<hobgoblin> tvdavies: try Start up manager https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<holstein> i see no advantage to hiding them, when you just remove the olde kernels, and run sudo update-grub, and all is good
<tvdavies> we'll...I don't know anything about legacy grub, but I know I have GRUB 1.98, and after reading much on the internet about manipulating GRUB by myself, I have not been able to actually find the list in my Ubuntu system.
<holstein> tvdavies: you can find the list, but again, i say just remove the kernels.. you wont be able to boot them if they are not in that list
<tvdavies> ok, I'll look at the link first; it seems after reading your comment people that I should remove the old kernels.
<holstein> you can open up synaptic for example and search linux
<hobgoblin> tvdavies: hang on - try this instead of sum - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1287602
<holstein> or, make a note of the verions you want to remove and search those
<tvdavies> ok, I'll be right back soon after reading a few things here for you continued support if you are still around.  Thank you for helping me and being there.
<tvdavies> Did you people just use Synaptic Package Manager to make your GRUB changes to reduce the size of the GRUB gui that comes up, all the while removing the old kernels ?
<holstein> i use a package manager... usually apt or aptitude
<holstein> thats what i decided to do about it
<holstein> sometimes i use lowlatency kernels for audio, and want to re-order GRUB or something more advanced
<tvdavies> ok, ummm...what do I select in Synaptic Package Manager to remove old kernels ?
<holstein> tvdavies: you dont have to use synaptic
<holstein> there wont be a 'remove old kernels' button
<tvdavies> ok
<hobgoblin> search for lionux-image and you'll see them
<holstein> you would open whatever package manager you are comfortable with, and search for the kernel packages
<hobgoblin> whoops - linux-image
<holstein> hobgoblin: those show in the software center?
<tvdavies> I'll look for   linux-image
<hobgoblin> holstein: oh - no idea - never use the thing
 * holstein trying...
<hobgoblin> I'll have a look
<tvdavies> when I type in   linux-image    a whole bunch of things come up.
<hobgoblin> tvdavies: are you using synaptic
<hobgoblin> and what version of ubuntu are you using
<tvdavies> yes
<holstein> yeah, i see it in the software center too
<hobgoblin> holstein: all I see is generic - which is not much use
<tvdavies> I am using Ubuntu 10.04  Lucid Lynx
<holstein> tvdavies: doesnt matter
<holstein> i search linux-image in the software center and i see a nice list
<hobgoblin> tvdavies: in the list you now are looking at click the button above the installed or not column - that is the one that has some ticks in it
<hobgoblin> should order them with the installed things at the top - go down the list to find the ones you want to remove - right click and mark for complete removal
<holstein> http://imagebin.org/180890
<hobgoblin> holstein: in a clean install oneric I have the generic thing only
<tvdavies> Hmmm...I am now in the Ubuntu Software Centre, and there is a  'Generic Linux kernel image' available.  Do I install that ?
<holstein> im running 10.04
<holstein> and you can see i dont keep things as clean as i used too ;)
<holstein> tvdavies: i wouldnt do anything you are not comfortable with
<holstein> tvdavies: look at that image http://imagebin.org/180890
<hobgoblin> +1
<tvdavies> I think I see what you are tyinf to point out to me in that last hyperlink.
<hobgoblin> I find it all easier and quicker in synaptic :)
<tvdavies> hang on
<holstein> yeah, synaptic is still my fav for it too
<holstein> but, tvdavies , i would remove the kernels i want gone from that list
<holstein> which, would be the bottom 6 generic kernels
<tvdavies> So, what I gather, is that in the software centre, in order to remove the old kernels, I would just check them off to be removed there which would inadvertently remove them from the GRUB list that I would see for my multiple boot system, right ?
<holstein> tvdavies: thats the idea
<holstein> if you dont need/want them, then thats what i would do
<tvdavies> ok, I see said the blind man.  Let me try it out.  Hang on please, and I'll let you know how I make out.  If I need to reboot, I'll come back here to let you know how things worked out.
<holstein> tvdavies: i remember loading up an installation in virtualbox, and testing/breaking that one when i was learning
<hobgoblin> holstein: this is software centre looking for linux-imag http://imagebin.org/180892 and then looking for linux-image http://imagebin.org/180893
<tvdavies> BTW, how do I figure out which version of Linux kernel is on my system without having to go to the GRUB menu ?
<holstein> hobgoblin: you know, i had to reload the search once, like the *-center was buggy or something
<holstein> this is the 10.04 version of it though...
<tvdavies> yes, I have 10.04 LTS
<holstein> tvdavies: uname -a will tell you what you are running
<holstein> i suggest keeping that one *and* one earlier
<holstein> sometimes you can get a kernel update to the latest that could break something
<hobgoblin> holstein: I only ever use it if I'm looking for something for someone else - luckily as I'm oin xubuntu I still had synaptic without installing it
<holstein> hobgoblin: this is probaby the 4th or 5th time ive opened it
<hobgoblin> :)
<tvdavies> Yes, I want to keep my latest kernel and the previous.  That would be wise and safe.   Please note that Ubuntu Software Centre did not install 'Generic Linux kernel image', nor did it show previous kernels installed.  I have Linux Vostro-1520-Laptop 2.6.32-34-generic #77-Ubuntu SMP Tue Sep 13 19:40:53 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux as the most recent kernel installed.
<holstein> tvdavies: there are lots of ways to get what you want... you can try synaptic for example
<holstein> or look in your menu list, and search by the version #'s
<tvdavies> I appreciate the comment about doing this in VirtualBox to try out.  That would be ultimately safe, but would take quite a long time to do.
<holstein> nah... installs are like 10 minutes these days
<holstein> save a snapshot, and do your worst :)
<tvdavies> yes, right...we'll do that.  That's smart.  Ok, now when I used Synaptic Package Mgr, I did not see previous versions of my kernel loaded.  What should I search for to see the previous versions in order to uncheck them to remove them ?
<hobgoblin> linux-image
<holstein> yup, or the version #'s
<tvdavies> k, hang on
<hobgoblin> why dont you run syanptic - do the search - make it list them properly - then do a screenie for us to look at
<tvdavies> ok, I am removing all but the two latest kernels using Synaptic Package Mgr as I type this.
<tvdavies> what is the terminal command to update now the grub ?
<holstein> tvdavies: sudo update-grub
<hobgoblin> synaptic should have run it - bu tif not sudo update-grub
<holstein> but, it probably did it ^^ yeah
<tvdavies> ok, I am now going to reboot, and come back here to this chat and let you know how successful I was due to your help.  Now I am going to go around the darkside of the moon Houston.
<tvdavies> holstein, and hobgoblin....it worked totally, and successfully.  Now I have a shorter boot list on my GRUB gui, and all is well.  Splashdown !!! :D  Yippie   :D
<hobgoblin> cool
<holstein> :)
<tvdavies> You people have been such a help to get through all the rigamarole on the internet in regards to getting the right instructions to manipulate GRUB.
<holstein> tvdavies: anytime... now you know a bit more about package manipulation
<tvdavies> Thank you...yeah...the next thing to work out is wireless connectivity.  I think that my DELL WLAN card is stubborn.  It used to work with a older kernel on this machine I am using.  I'll have to come back here sometime, maybe today to discuss this in more depth.
<holstein> tvdavies: if you can plug it in to wired internet, look for a proprietary driver popup
<tvdavies> ok, talk to you later.  Gotta go.  You're the best.
<tpyo> i just installed ubunutu studio off a usb on some random laptop i have hanging around. Selected no additional packages (as I was having issues with these) selected ubuntu from the menu and now I just have a blinking cursor
<tpyo> is that correct?
<tpyo> or has something gone wrong?
<holstein> tpyo: im going to guess graphics card
<tpyo> oh awesome... the screen has now gone completely blank after like 10 minutes of leaving it in this state.
<tpyo> ah... this sounds interesting
<holstein> you might want to try and get to the desktop with the live CD
<holstein> or USB...
<bodhi_zazen> did X (your graphical system) work when you ran it live ?
<bodhi_zazen> And what graphics card do you have ?
<tpyo> so i would need a different package on the USB than the bootable image to test this?
<tpyo> or is it just a different option?
<holstein> tpyo: nope, same installer... let bodhi_zazen know what the hardware is
<tpyo> i forget exactly what the gfx is on the device but its some intel integrated gfx chipset
<tpyo> it was previously a windows lappy
<bodhi_zazen> OK, well re-boot ...
<holstein> you could start reading some #'s off the bottom, side or top of the unit and we can all google for the GPU
<bodhi_zazen> At the boot menu, boot to a recovery shell
<tpyo> k, lemme google the info I have in the bios to find the gfx
<bodhi_zazen> You will then have a command line, and from there you can look at the hardware, and install the driver
<bodhi_zazen> If that is sounding too complicated, boot windows and look from there
<tpyo> no, thats fine, whats the command to query the hardware from the console?
<tpyo> looks like i get some cute errors while booting the recovery console
<tpyo> failed command: READ FPDMA QUEUED
<tpyo> WRITE too
<holstein> i usually spend some time with some live CD's testing hardware
<tpyo> but it does eventually find its way to the recovery menu
<holstein> running a memory test real quick, and the hard drive
<tpyo> i want to drop to the root shell prompt?
<holstein> i run lspci from there, and look at the hardware
<tpyo> aha
<tpyo> VGA Compatible Controller - Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Intefgrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<tpyo> which is also the Display Controller
<tpyo> pretty much every line returned by lspci is an intel jobby
<tpyo> is that typically a problem?
<holstein> intel hardware? a typical problem?
<holstein> usually intel is well supported
<tpyo> ah okay
<holstein> anyways, you have options
<tpyo> k
<tpyo> i like options
<tpyo> oh and out of interest, what does "lspci" stand for? So that I might remember it better
<holstein> well, ls is list typically
<bodhi_zazen> tpyo:
<bodhi_zazen> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/lspci.8.html
<bodhi_zazen> ls = list
<holstein> so, list pci hardware?
<bodhi_zazen> pci = pcidevices
<holstein> thats how i think of it
<holstein> lsusb too
<bodhi_zazen> Learning to read man pages is a skill under-emphasized to new users =)
<tpyo> thanks, that will help me remember it :)
<bodhi_zazen> explanation + reference to man page is best
<bodhi_zazen> tpyo: best way to learn the command line is to use it ;)
<holstein> yeah... i have only recently been getting into man pages
<tpyo> yes, I would love to be able to do this
<bodhi_zazen> First few sections here : http://linuxcommand.org/
<tpyo> alas I am mired in 15 years of pure windoze experience
<holstein> i usually google, but i was stuck without internet access, and sorted something not too trivial out by referencing man pages, and -help flags :)
<tpyo> ugh, tell me about it... im presently in an internet cafe in Iceland
<bodhi_zazen> They seem a foreign language at first, well they are a foreign language at first
<tpyo> cause I still have no internet access at home yet
<bodhi_zazen> but one day they will click
<tpyo> well im used to developing in managed languages where things are expressed in full
<tpyo> not C based development environments where name lengths are restricted
<tpyo> and commands have smaller names
<tpyo> :)
<tpyo> so.... i guess the next thing to check would be performing a memory and HDD test from the USB key?
<tpyo> to just check these areas are okay
<tpyo> then following this (if they're okay) finding some sort of mechanism to manually install my display drivers?
<tpyo> or well.... all drivers for that matter
<tpyo> weird when I try to "check the disk for defects" from my usb installer I get "The CD-ROM you have inserted is not a valid Ubuntu CD-ROM. Please change the disk"
<tpyo> when I "test memory" it states: "cannot load a ramdisk with an old kernal image"
<tpyo> well perhaps it would be prudent to recreate the usb image
<tpyo> which application would you recommend to make bootable usb images?
<tpyo> i used unetbootin to make this one
<bodhi_zazen> unetbootin is fine
<bodhi_zazen> we sort of need more information on your card to get it working
<bodhi_zazen> I understand it is an intel
<bodhi_zazen> but that is not saying much as in general most intel work
<tpyo> where would I be able to obtain more information about the device?
<tpyo> " Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Intefgrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)" was about as detailed as the output from lspci got
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:2A42:8086-VIDEO
<tpyo> my device wasn't listed there
<tpyo> i have
<tpyo> http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/TravelMate-8371-Laptop/4366204/product.html#none
<tpyo> i mean... if that list is supposed to be comprehensive... that is
<tpyo> the link i just posted contains the string: "Intel GMA 4500MHD Graphics Card"
<bodhi_zazen> If that is the model, you have Graphics Controller Model: GMA 4500MHD
<tpyo> hmmm but thats not what lspci returned....
<tpyo> but that link I posted is the correct "brand" Acer Travelmate 8371
<tpyo> but i dont know if the components for that brand were always fixed
<daveinlv> I had to switch a 10.04 laptop install from a laptop with Nvidia video to one with Intel. I get the dialog during startup telling me X cannot find the Nvidia video adapter. I select "create new config" and X starts up fine. However this does not stick after a reboot, I have to redo the "create new config" after each reboot.. How do I save the new config??
<tpyo> did you state earlier there would be numbers on the back of the device that might be more accurate?
<bodhi_zazen> tpyo: that video card looks as if it is going to be difficult to get the graphics card working
<bodhi_zazen> It appears you need the same driver as the GMA500, and support for that card sucks
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/how-kick-your-friends-face-gma500
<bodhi_zazen> You can try this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<bodhi_zazen> Or this : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Poulsbo
<bodhi_zazen> Personally I use gentoo for this problem
<bodhi_zazen> http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Acer_Aspire_One_AO751h
<bodhi_zazen> but unless you want to start compiling your kernel and such, of all those choices, I would
<bodhi_zazen> use another laptop
<bodhi_zazen> If I had to use Linux, I would start with Arch
<bodhi_zazen> If Arch did not work, gentoo
<tpyo> you sir are the awesomesauce
<tpyo> finding all this niche information so quicklt
<tpyo> and sparing me hours of potential confusion
<tpyo> i salute you
 * tpyo salutes bodhi_zazen 
<tpyo> okay I can easily earmark another lappy for this purpose then
<tpyo> thanks for sparing me hours of suffering :)
<bodhi_zazen> tpyo: you can try this
<bodhi_zazen> o
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6450032
<bodhi_zazen> but it is for an older version of Ubuntu and that I know is no longer supported
<bodhi_zazen> I do not have that exact card, but, support is going to be spotty at best
<tpyo> considering this is my first install
<tpyo> and the symptoms given in that thread dont exactly match my own
<tpyo> ill just earmark a different laptop
<tpyo> for the ubuntu install
<tpyo> this one was going to be given to a lovely girl in Hamburg anyway.... to run windoze
<bodhi_zazen> More recent threads on your card look like this
<bodhi_zazen> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1457530&highlight=Intel+GMA+4500
<tpyo> so i'll grab one of my spare Dell Inspirons instead :)
<bodhi_zazen> Check the video card first
<bodhi_zazen> from windows
<bodhi_zazen> and tell us what it is
<tpyo> im pretty sure it was listed in one of your earlier links
<tpyo> lemme check quickly
<tpyo> hmmm
<tpyo> : Intel HD Graphics 3000
<tpyo> that isn't the same piece of crap is it?
<tpyo> the make/model of the laptop im NOW considering to use is a  Inspiron N5040
<tpyo> if that helps
<bodhi_zazen> tpyo: probably easier if you fire up the desktop
<holstein> you could try a custom xorg.conf with the vesa driver
<tpyo> ah well its not with me atm
<bodhi_zazen> You can test all your hardware from there, including graphics and wireless
<tpyo> because my office is an internet cafe *cries*
<bodhi_zazen> If it works out of the box -> install
<bobweaver> hi there anyone having any trouble with lubuntu and older dell's I installed lubuntu 10.10 and after install got busy box. I then tried to install lubuntu 11.10 and now the VGA is blown out (I think ) anyone seen or had any troubles like this ?
<bobweaver> I tryed to install other vga that I have laying around and still nothing no bios nothing
<holstein> bobweaver: pull up a chair... thats similar to what tpyo is going though i think
<bobweaver> sweet
<bobweaver> I have 7 more of these computers that i need to put os's on
<holstein> i usually just try live CD's til soemthing works, and note the kernel, driver and take a look at and copy the xorg.xonf if there is one
<bobweaver> I think that this is a little different I cant even get to bios like something may have shot the board
<tpyo> bobweaver, bodhi_zazen identified an issue with specific intel gfx cards that dont play nice with linux
<bobweaver> I will try more graphics cards now
<tpyo> ah... that shouldn't effect the bios though
<bobweaver> I have about 20 of them
<holstein> yeah, youd want to test the hardware bobweaver , then move on to OS
<bobweaver> oh hardware is good
<bobweaver> tested last night broke out the om meter ande all
<tpyo> the conversation we were having was around Intel  GMA 4500MHD cards and derivitives
<bobweaver> static matts the whole 9 yard
<holstein> how do you test the bios with an om meter?
<tpyo> they dont play nice with Linux, basically
<bobweaver> hardware
<bobweaver> these are old poweredge 1400
<bobweaver> Dell
<holstein> well, i dont want to split hairs about if the bios is hardware or software... all im saying is, if you dont get to a bios screen, then its notihing to do with the OS
<bobweaver> holstein:  but I did have it before
<bobweaver> I installed lubuntu
<holstein> bobweaver: before the hardware broke ;)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver>  could be
<holstein> bobweaver: if you want, and if its easy, just unplug the hard drive
<holstein> then, you'll know its not lubuntu
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> l9ike I said I have 8 of these things
<bobweaver> nota
<bobweaver> ziltch
<bobweaver> trying new graphics card
<holstein> i pull the hard drives if its easy... hten you can force the power on and off... hwatever.. really mess around til you get a live CD working
<bobweaver> yeah I pulled the hardivew from power and from board
<bobweaver> but getting power out the vga port
<bobweaver> ()_o
<bobweaver> nothing
<bobweaver> one more box if happens there then debian
<holstein> yeah, but you have the hard drive unplugged
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> and no
<bobweaver> tryed both ways
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: what video card ?
<bobweaver> let me look up specsc
<bobweaver> specs
<bobweaver> they are old Dell poweredge 1400
<jimmie> Is there any way to restore Ubuntu to "factory" defaults without doing a fresh install?
<bobweaver> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bobweaver> that will just install
<jimmie> Erm
<bobweaver> all programs and what not that come out of the box
<jimmie> Will it get rid of everything I have on my ubuntu partition?
<bobweaver> no just add stuff
<jimmie> Bugger
<bobweaver> !purekde
<ubot2> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<bobweaver> there is also gnome ect
<jimmie> I just want to make it like i had noting on my PC, just a fresh 11.10 install
<jimmie> Without all the hassle
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  00:-e.0 VGA compatible controler: ATI technoligys Inc Rage XL [1002:4752 ](rev 27 )
<bobweaver> jimmie:  also take a look at bleachbit
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: support for that card also looks spotty
<bodhi_zazen> Ubuntu 10.04 might work
<bobweaver> yeah I just DL bios hope that I can get it back
<bobweaver> they are servers I should just make into servers ? not desktops
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1430887
<bodhi_zazen> If you need servers , yes
<bodhi_zazen> If you need desktops, fine inexpensive graphics cards ?
<bobweaver> got about 20 of them ok maybe 15 in box somewhere
<bobweaver> graphics cards that is
<bodhi_zazen> Try Ubuntu 10.10 or 10.04
<bobweaver> cool will do I gave lubuntu 10.10 a shot but got busybox after install
<bodhi_zazen> So it worked live ?
<bobweaver> Yeah
<bodhi_zazen> but not post-install ?
<bodhi_zazen> check the md5sum of the iso
<bobweaver> both 10.10 and 11.10
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> all good there also
<bodhi_zazen> busybox is not a graphics driver problem
<bodhi_zazen> What partition did you install into ?
<bodhi_zazen> You using RAID ?
<bobweaver> sda1
<bobweaver> only one HD
<bobweaver> pulled others
<bobweaver> for testing
<bodhi_zazen> busybox is an emergency shell in the initramfs
<bodhi_zazen> if you are getting that your initramfs is bad
<bodhi_zazen> or you have some unusual hard drive ?
<bobweaver> not that I know of
<bobweaver> let me see what kind they are
<bobweaver> I think mamtor
<bodhi_zazen> Try this
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.tuxtrix.com/2009/12/solving-busybox-black-screen-problem-in.html
<bodhi_zazen> boot the live CD
<bodhi_zazen> sudo -I
<bodhi_zazen> sudo -i
<bodhi_zazen> mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> The edit your grub menu
<bodhi_zazen> Better , when you boot ...
<bodhi_zazen> drop to a grub command and boot from there if you know how
<bodhi_zazen> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bobweaver> ohhhh noooooo
<bobweaver> I am idiot
<bobweaver> ok when installing I said overright all and installl
<bobweaver> it said that there was  only 9.1 gigs I thought  that that was small
<bobweaver> \could I have overwrote the bios ?
<bodhi_zazen> I doubt it, you will see your bios when you boot, no ?
<bobweaver> Nope
<bobweaver> I do Not see it
<bodhi_zazen> You might have over written a recovery partition ?
<bodhi_zazen> Well you boot, bios starts, passes off boot to grub -> grub passed to initrd -> busybox
<bodhi_zazen> so I would imagine it not a bios problem
<bodhi_zazen> I would boot the live CD and change the kernel line in grub from root=UUID to root=/dev/sda1
<bobweaver> ok just pulled HD out and it is a Quatum 3.5 series
<bobweaver> other graphics card is not working either
<bodhi_zazen> what card is not working ?
<bodhi_zazen> lol
<bobweaver> ok so stock is not working VGA and also old one that i have laying around is not working
<bobweaver> I will pull one of firewall box
<bodhi_zazen> In general, you are going to get the best support / results (IMO) with Ubuntu 11.10 and perhaps a non-gnome version (kubutnu, xubuntu, or lubuntu)
<bobweaver> yeah these where donated to me so I thought that I would sell one to pay for a month membership to local hackerspace
<bobweaver> that is why I started to install desktop on it
<bodhi_zazen> Just donate the boxes to the hackerspace for a 6 month membership =)
<bobweaver> there was open filter on it before I installed  11.10  . Oh and I got the boxs form the old hackerspace
<bobweaver> :>)
<bobweaver> so they 100% do not want them back
<bodhi_zazen> Wonder why ?
<bodhi_zazen> I mean if a hacker space threw them out ...
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<bodhi_zazen> but OK , you can probably use them for something
<bodhi_zazen> Slitaz ?
<bobweaver> googleing
<bobweaver> Wow that is cool
<bobweaver> 30mb
<bobweaver> Oo
<bodhi_zazen> There is also tinycore
<bobweaver> cool
<bodhi_zazen> I use both on older machines, I sort of like slitaz, but tinycore might be a little more user friendly for you
<bodhi_zazen> The are both minimal distros, but you can add packages post install (or compile them which is what I do)
<bobweaver> how to deal with dependence hell
<bobweaver> when compile ?
<bobweaver> CDE?
<bodhi_zazen> you have to download or install the dependencies
<bobweaver> I have been having some trouble with that
<bodhi_zazen> I only compile if the application is small "simple" , with minimal dependencies, and not in the repos
<bodhi_zazen> Well, most of the errors you get with ./configure are dependencies
<bodhi_zazen> of course you can read the README , usually (not always) helps
<bodhi_zazen>  ./configure --help
<bobweaver> I also have been getting error with make and my ruby has been ... and after perl got moved from 5.10 to 5.12
<bobweaver> I had to reinstall all perl programs
<bodhi_zazen> Well, ruby is, IMO, typically a little more complex
<bodhi_zazen> and you would have to pastebin the errors if you want me to look at them
<bobweaver> for my distro I use ubuntu server 11.10 as base mod kerenl and start adding things
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bodhi_zazen> Unless you are running a server, the standard kernel is probably better on a desktop
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/720184/ <--error with libncurses5-dev
<bodhi_zazen> That looks like a perl error
<bobweaver> same program with Qt http://paste.ubuntu.com/720187/
<bobweaver> instead of gtk
<bodhi_zazen> is this a perl script ?
<bobweaver> can not find a good libqyoto4.5-cil
<bodhi_zazen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebindings/+bug/677903
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 677903 in kdebindings "Package libqyoto4.5-cil is missing dependency on libqyotoshared1" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bobweaver> that would be the one
<bodhi_zazen> did you try the solution at the bottom of the page ?
<bobweaver> it is just kinda dumb gui wep cracker but kiddies love it
<bobweaver> No I have not
<bobweaver> http://wepcrackgui.sourceforge.net/
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen: my thopughts on this trouble
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGA-sEvBjAc
<bobweaver> thoughts *
<bobweaver> :>)
<bodhi_zazen> Can't get youtube at work
<bobweaver> lol
<bodhi_zazen> Well, I can but it involves punching holes in firewalls and proxy servers and, it wasn't me, I swear
<bobweaver> rotflmao
<bobweaver> just a song about being traped in h3|| and not even knowing about it
<bodhi_zazen> Ah, sounds like either work or marrage
<bobweaver> :>0 \
<bodhi_zazen> s/marrage/marriage
<bobweaver> never again for me
<bobweaver> sudo sed -i 's/marriage/bob_runs/g' *.life
<bobweaver> :>)
<bodhi_zazen> hahahaha !!!
<urlin2u> bobweaver, does your song sound kinda country, that seems to be the genre for that. ;D
<bobweaver> nope but maybe it sould be
<bobweaver> :>)
<urlin2u> lol
<bodhi_zazen> I guess he is a little bit rock 'n roll urlin2u
<urlin2u> yeah sometimes that help.
<bobweaver> yep worked in the scene for about 4 years
<urlin2u> 's
<bobweaver> http://www.phish.com/waterwheel
<bobweaver> I did that for 4 years
<bodhi_zazen> nice
<bobweaver> too much traveling
<bobweaver> now I want to get intto the it world
<bobweaver> so I started using linux in feb I figure if I dont get a job or make on by feb of next year I learned alot and that is always good.
<bobweaver> sudo sed -i 's/on/one/g' *.life
<bodhi_zazen> I started using Linux after trying windows once
<bobweaver> when was this ?
<bobweaver> years ago
<bobweaver> ?
<bodhi_zazen> 1999 or so ?
<bodhi_zazen> Microsoft support was both expensive and of poor quality
<bodhi_zazen> If the support I needed at the time was decent I probably would not have started down the dark path
<bobweaver> I tried to go back to widoz and blue screen of death within 8 hrs
<bodhi_zazen> Yea, here we are much better off
<bodhi_zazen> White screen of compiz
<bobweaver> lol
<bodhi_zazen> And if that is not enough, google search "gnome shell" or "Unity" for some interesting reviews
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164 <--last time  I tryed windows
<bodhi_zazen> My place of gainful employment is enslaved to Windows XP
<bodhi_zazen> The can not upgrade nor can they change to an alternate
<bobweaver> that is horrible
<bodhi_zazen> The IT department will go to their graves with a windows XP install disk clutched in their hands
<bobweaver> dont they know what meterperter is ?
<bodhi_zazen> Did you know, if you play a windows XP install disk backward you will hear demonic voices worshiping Satan ?
<thewrath> hey duanedesign
<thewrath> i did not see your msg last night
<bodhi_zazen> Worse if you play it forwards it will install Windows
<bobweaver> lol
<duanedesign> hey thewrath !
<thewrath> nice  bodhi_zazen
<duanedesign> thewrath: good to read you :)
<bodhi_zazen> I posted that on Distrowatch a few years ago, lol
<urlin2u> bodhi_zazen, I was pleasantly surprised to see the college I attend switch bto W7 by the fall semester, they have linux mirrors and a very goos CS program and windows, apple and a couple of open source labs as well.
<bodhi_zazen> nice
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen: you did what on distro watch that is so funny
<bodhi_zazen> I am trying to put the public (open source) back into public schools
<bobweaver> that is a real good thing
<bodhi_zazen> yea bobweaver , the comments were hilarious that day
<thewrath> has anyone used mindterm?
<bodhi_zazen> Why do we teach our children from age 5 (or younger) to be dependent on closed source ?
<bobweaver> we as people are ?
<bodhi_zazen> Our schools are
<bodhi_zazen> so yea
<bobweaver> not we as people sorry wrong words
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: you might like this : http://totl.net/VirusScanner/
<bobweaver> haha !
<bobweaver> that is great
<thewrath> duanedesign:  have you?
<duanedesign> thewrath: i have not
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: I think I started with Linux in or about 2001 ?
<bodhi_zazen> Gentoo -> Debian
<bobweaver> cool
<bodhi_zazen> In "installed" Ubuntu 4.10 by changing the debian repos to ubutnu repos and apt-get update
<bobweaver> slax>ubuntu(or debian/with more money)
<bodhi_zazen> slax is fun
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> it tought me alot and fast
<bobweaver> I am glad that It worked out that way
<bobweaver> but for first time usr I anted to pull hair out
<bobweaver> wanted *
<bodhi_zazen> Well , I learned with gentoo it is trivial to compile a kernel
<bodhi_zazen> It is getting them to boot that is the hard part
<thewrath> duanedesign:  know anyone who has?
<duanedesign> thewrath: i am afraid i do not
<bodhi_zazen> thewrath: remind me what you are looking for help with ?
 * bodhi_zazen is guilty of goofing off
<thewrath> bodhi_zazen: it is a java based ssh client that you can have applet run it on a website
<thewrath> http://www.cryptzone.com/products/agmindterm/
<bodhi_zazen> Oh cool
<thewrath> trying to set it up so i do not  need to have an ssh client on the computer just java
<thewrath> i am having an issue of it working on the website and hoping a fellow linux user has used it before
<bodhi_zazen> Not I, I use putty
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-27
<HansLanda> anyone here know program macchanger?
<Unit193> Yeah, it's called macchanger :P
<HansLanda> thanks Unit193
<philipballew> HansLanda, need help with it?
<HansLanda> philipballew, yes...when i try to change it with macchanger i get the message:  ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Too many open files in system
<bioterror> then ifconfig $interface down
<philipballew> yes. you need to have the interface down when you change it.
<philipballew> then bring it up
<HansLanda> already done this
 * philipballew wonders if nm needs to be disabled
<HansLanda> hans@omerta:~$ sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<HansLanda> hans@omerta:~$ sudo macchanger --mac 00:11:22:33:44:55 eth1
<HansLanda> same thing
<HansLanda> ERROR: Can't change MAC: interface up or not permission: Too many open files in system
<philipballew> try restarting or restarting the network
<HansLanda> philipballew, how?
<Unit193> I've used it once
<HansLanda> i have this problem since i installed ubuntu...it never worked
<philipballew> hum.
<philipballew> lets think
<HansLanda> i need to show something
<HansLanda> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<Unit193> Shouldn't sudo ifconfig $INTERFACE hw ether $MACADDRESS  work?
<HansLanda> let me try
<HansLanda> hans@omerta:~$ sudo ifconfig $eth1 hw ether $00:11:22:33:44:55
<HansLanda> ether: Unknown host
<HansLanda> ifconfig: `--help' gives usage information.
<HansLanda> hey guys...look at this...i pasted that command
<HansLanda> http://pastebin.com/cxzWuh8Q
<HansLanda> cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<HansLanda> there something wrong on that
<HansLanda> Unit193, philipballew  are you still there? nobody helps me here on freenode... you are the last hope
<Unit193> sudo ifconfig eth1 hw ether 00:11:22:33:44:55
<Unit193> Don't put in the sign
<HansLanda> Unit193, SIOCSIFHWADDR: Too many open files in system
<philipballew> sorry
<philipballew> im here
 * philipballew googles
<HansLanda> i dont have many open files in system ...lol ...wtf
<philipballew> its all good. lets look into this
<HansLanda> http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/old-newbie-area/24697-mac-spoofing-error.html
<philipballew> http://forums-web2.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-814494-start-0.html
<HansLanda> root@omerta:/home/hans# ip link set eth1 address 00:11:22:33:44:55
<HansLanda> RTNETLINK answers: Too many open files in system
<philipballew> try to do it with your wifi
<HansLanda> how can i do that...im very beginner ...lol
<coalwater> for some reason system wide proxy isn't working with me
<duanedesign> hello coalwater
<coalwater> hey duanedesign
<hobgoblin> hello Neil
<Neil> Hello hobgoblin
<ubun1> why i cant install sensors-applet in ubuntu 11.10?
<stlsaint> ubun1: from the panel or is that a app?
<stlsaint> ubun1: have you tried: apt-get install sensors-applet
<ubun1> yes
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66624/how-do-i-get-sensors-applet-working
<holstein> ubun1: ^^ will that work for you? indicator-sensors
<ubun1> Unable to locate the package sensors-applet
<holstein> ubun1: right, its gone it seems
<holstein> ubun1: if you get a chance, check out this link
<holstein> just click on it, and open it in your browser
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66624/how-do-i-get-sensors-applet-working
<stlsaint> holstein: pst...you reposted same link twice
<holstein> ubun1: at that link, i am reading that sensors-applet is gone, and indicator-sensors is a suggested replacement
<ubun1> ok thanks
<Guest63056> Hello! :)
<bodhi_zazen> s-fox: support is fine
<s-fox> Okay bodhi_zazen.
<Guest63056> So, here is my question: I'm running 11.10 on a virtual machine using VMware (Win 7 host) and I'm having trouble with the network connection. The host machine is connected wirelessly, and that's working fine. Within the virtual ubuntu machine, some internet things are working - for example, I can browse using Firefox, no problem. However, I can't get the software centre to download any programs. Specifically, I'm trying to install Wine, but
<Guest63056> I can't get the software centre to download any apps. Does anyone have any idea what might be happening?
<bodhi_zazen> thanks s-fox
<s-fox> Guest63056,  Can you open a terminal?
<s-fox> Guest63056,  enter: software-center
<s-fox> Guest63056,  Please post any errors
<Guest63056> How do I open a terminal? I know I've done that before.
<s-fox> Alt+F2
<s-fox> Then enter: gnome-terminal
<Guest63056> OK, so typing software-center just makes the software center run.
<Guest63056> And that's fine, but I get the same problem.
<s-fox> What errors are coming up when you try to download (look back in the terminal output)
<Guest63056> softwarecenter.backend - ERROR - error in _on_trans_finished 'Error: None
<Guest63056> The pop-up says "Failed to download package files - check your internet connection".
<s-fox> Perhaps it is your source that is down.  Anyone else got any ideas? @ room in general
<Guest63056> What does that mean? I figure it's gotta be a configuration problem with the virtual machine into the host internet connection, but the browser works from within Ubuntu, so I'm not sure.
<Guest63056> Also, when I start software center, there's a line that says: softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness frmo server, no username in config file.
<Guest63056> Failing the software center, is there some other way to download apps and install them into Ubuntu, perhaps using the browser and a direct download, then install?
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: it depends on the software...
<Guest63056> Wine.
<s-fox> nlsthzn,  Here are the logs for before you joined the discussion - http://paste.ubuntu.com/721096/
<Guest63056> nlsthzn: Here's the original problem. I'm running 11.10 on a virtual machine using VMware (Win 7 host) and I'm having trouble with the network connection. The host machine is connected wirelessly, and that's working fine. Within the virtual ubuntu machine, some internet things are working - for example, I can browse using Firefox, no problem. However, I can't get the software centre to download any programs. Specifically, I'm trying to insta
<Guest63056> ll Wine, but I can't get the software center to download any apps.
<Guest63056> Haha, we had the same thought. :)
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: thanks
<nlsthzn> s-fox: thanks also :)
<nlsthzn> to install wine you could try in terminal "sudo apt-get install wine" however there is an underlying issue with your software center that also needs fixing
<Guest63056> That terminal command worked.
<Guest63056> it would be good if the software center also worked, though, you're right.
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: do me a favour and in terminal do "sudo apt-get update"
<nlsthzn> and see what it does/says
<Guest63056> it's installing wine.
<Guest63056> I'll do it straight after.
<nlsthzn> ah ok... when that is done then :)
<Guest63056> Much scrolling, and then W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net oneiric Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5a9a06aef9cb8db0
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: well all of your software sources except one is now updated... what we could do is to update your system then try the software center (this is the easy no-troubleshooting involved hope it fixes my problem way)...
<nlsthzn> has worked for me before :)
<Guest63056> Update to what?
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: if there has been any bugfixes or security updates you can use "sudo apt-get upgrade" to install them...
<s-fox> So it was the sources after all ;-) Not a bad guess.
<Guest63056> So I'm doing that.
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: after that try the software center again and lets see if we get the same error...
<Guest63056> It appears to work!
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: \o/ awesome
<Guest63056> Excellent, thanks! :)
 * nlsthzn bows down to s-fox 's wisdom
<s-fox> I am glad it is now working Guest63056
<Guest63056> Thanks a bunch! Now to figure out the other stuff. :)
<nlsthzn> Guest63056: well, figure away and once you got it come back again and share some of your wisdom ;)
<Guest63056> The other stuff is mostly virtual-machine stuff, not ubuntu stuff.
<bodhi_zazen> eyadof: tell me, how big is your ram and swap ?
<bodhi_zazen> what video card ?
<eyadof> خن
<eyadof> ok
<bodhi_zazen> what version of Ubuntu >
<eyadof> ubuntu 11.10
<eyadof> 4 GB ram
<eyadof> 4 GB swap too
<eyadof> ATI radeom
<bodhi_zazen> Try a swap partition of say 4.1 - 4.5 Gb
<bodhi_zazen> just a bit larger
<eyadof> ok
<bodhi_zazen> what hapens when you sleep / suspend ?
<eyadof> the screen stop working
<eyadof> and i have to restart my laptop
<bodhi_zazen> Can you try ssh in and/or switching to a console ?
<eyadof> no
<bodhi_zazen> Any errors in the log ?
<eyadof> yes
<eyadof> there is some thing strange appear last to days
<bodhi_zazen> what error ?
<bodhi_zazen> can you paste bin them ?
<eyadof> yes
<eyadof> /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/95led suspend suspend: not applicable.
<eyadof> this word not applicable
<eyadof> appear after some process
<bodhi_zazen> Not sure if that is a problem or not, but ...
<bodhi_zazen> mv /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/99video /usr/lib/pm-utils/sleep.d/disabled/99video
<bodhi_zazen> If that does not fix it, move it back
<cprofitt> looking... I think there is a special ATI issue with some laptops...
<cprofitt> is it a laptop or desktop?
<eyadof> laptop
<eyadof> it was working good
<eyadof> but today
<eyadof> this appear
<eyadof> bodhi_zazen i will try this and i will back soon
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: did we get a model of video card?
<bodhi_zazen> you can look here as well : http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=48402
<bodhi_zazen> no cprofitt , just that it is ati
<cprofitt> k
<bodhi_zazen> can try suspend without the ati driver , see if that may be the culprit
<cprofitt> I am curious if he has proprietary or open ATI driver too
<bodhi_zazen> Feel free to take it from here if there is something you know about ati
<eyadof1> ok
<eyadof1> it dosen't work :(
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: I saw something, but can not find it right now
<cprofitt> it was a report about getting ATI to work though
<cprofitt> but I can't find it
<cprofitt> eyadof1: do you know what model of ATI?
<eyadof1> yes : ATI mobility random HD 5470 512 MB
<eyadof1> is that ok
<cprofitt> yes,... let me look some more
<cprofitt> did you load proprietary drivers or are you still on the open source drivers?
<eyadof1> yes and there is a post release updates which i can't install it
<cprofitt> what blocks you from installing them?
<eyadof1> one min i will past the error
<cprofitt> k
<eyadof1> 2011-10-28 00:46:39,996 ERROR: xorg:fglrx_updates: get_alternative_by_name(fglrx-updates) returned nothing
<cprofitt> there is a bug for that one
<cprofitt> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/870560
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 870560 in jockey "installing fglrx (post-release updates) fails (dup-of: 873058)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 873058 in nvidia-common "Jockey fail to install binary ati driver (post release) version" [Medium,Confirmed]
<cprofitt> you can go there and click that it affects you too
<eyadof1> ok i will
<eyadof1> but when i ask about it
<eyadof1> i want to take an idea about the problem
<eyadof1> because it's annoying many users
<eyadof1> and why there is no solution ?
<cprofitt> well... solutions are not always easy to find
<cprofitt> do you know if suspend worked w/o those drivers?
<eyadof1> no
<eyadof1> i don't know
<cprofitt> are you willing to try removing them?
<eyadof1> i will try ever thing :D
<cprofitt> remove the drivers, reboot and then try suspend
<cprofitt> if it still doesn't work we can continue trying to resolve it
<cprofitt> if it does work we can focus on the video card
<eyadof1> ok i will be back
<eyadof> ok
<eyadof> it doesn't work too :(
<eyadof> but what will make me mad why it work first time
<eyadof> and every thing is ok
<eyadof> and when i suspend second time that happend
<eyadof> but i thing ATI card is not the problem  this time ,because suspend was work with the same drivers
<eyadof> *think
<bobweaver> anyone use fedora that can help me please kinda urgent
<bobweaver> what does this mean no. grub-install /dev/whateveryourfedorapartitionis; then Use the method for debian/ubuntu to re-install it's grub2 to /dev/sda; then change it's config to chainload fedora grub1
<bobweaver> http://pastebin.com/BctBnchq  <--fdisk -l
<bobweaver> I can not lose other data would kill me about 6 months of work. I need to read more before installing I just thought that fedora would have grub 2 as almost all distros do
<cprofitt> yep, so reload the drivers
<cprofitt> that is not the issue
<bodhi_zazen> LOL bobweaver
<cprofitt> bodhi_zazen: it is not AIT
<bobweaver> cprofitt:  thanks gosh you are here
<cprofitt> do you want to take over on the other things?
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: don't panic, let me look
 * bobweaver bows to bodhi_zazen  & cprofitt 
<bodhi_zazen> what version of Fedora ?
<bobweaver> 15
<cprofitt> hey bobweaver using some Fedora, heh?
<bodhi_zazen> Which partition is Ubuntu ?
<bobweaver> wanted to try it
<bobweaver> sda 10
<bodhi_zazen> su - to become root
<bodhi_zazen> you use nano or vim ?
<bodhi_zazen> open /boot/grub/ment.lst
<bobweaver> nano
<bobweaver> haha nano is not install ofb in fedora lol
<bobweaver> ok I am there
<bodhi_zazen> sec ...
<bodhi_zazen> Add
<bodhi_zazen> Title "Ubuntu"
<bodhi_zazen> root (hd0,9)
<bodhi_zazen> kernel /boot/grub/core.img
<bodhi_zazen> boot
<bodhi_zazen> save your changes and reboot, select Ubuntu from the list
 * bobweaver brb thank you so much 
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: should have waited for f16, rc will be out in a few day ....
<eyadof> ok  bodhi_zazen , cprofitt thanks very much for try to help it's too late now and i have to go see you later to fix it (i won't stop until fix this :D)
<bodhi_zazen> OK, sorry we did not find a fix, thought it might be a bit of a process
<eyadof> no problem
<bobweaver> nothing
<bobweaver> but hey I installed xchat
<bodhi_zazen> At , too bad ;P
<bodhi_zazen> mount the ubuntu partition
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<bobweaver> done
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount --bind /dev/ /mnt/dev
<bodhi_zazen> sudo chroot /mnt
<asterismo> hi
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t proc none /proc
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t sysfs none /sys
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<asterismo> i need help with broadcom STA driver
<asterismo> i installed ubuntu 11.10 and Broadcom STA driver is not listed in Additional Drivers section
<bodhi_zazen> grub-install /dev/sda
<asterismo> do not know what to do
<bodhi_zazen> update grub
<bodhi_zazen> exit
<bodhi_zazen> and then reboot bobweaver
<bobweaver> chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<bobweaver> on
<bobweaver> [root@b08w3av3r mnt]# sudo chroot /mnt/
<bodhi_zazen> you mixing a 32 bit install and 64 bit OS ?
<bobweaver> I might be
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen,  I am going to install ubuntu over it
<bobweaver> wil that work
<bodhi_zazen> boot a live ubuntu CD, same version (32 bit / 64 bit) as your ubuntu install
<bodhi_zazen> naw, no need to re-install anything
<bobweaver> ok cool
<cprofitt> looking now asterismo
<bobweaver> let me go get live dvd
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: boot your ubuntu CD and we can fix it faster then you can reinstall
<bobweaver> asterismo,  lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<cprofitt> asterismo: do you know how to use the terminal?
<asterismo> should i try this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-not-working
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> that outputs nothing
<bobweaver> asterismo, pleaase open terminal and type in lspci -nn | grep 14e4
<cprofitt> asterismo: we need to find out which card you have
<bobweaver> what is # in red
<cprofitt> sudo lshw -C network
<asterismo> lspci -nn | grep 14e4 > nothing
<asterismo> just the prompt again
<asterismo> should it say something?
<bobweaver> lspci -nn | grep Broadcom
<cprofitt> asterismo: try sudo lshw -C network
<asterismo> lspci -nn | grep Broadcom
<asterismo> ok
<bodhi_zazen> !pastebinit
<ubot2> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bodhi_zazen> !pastebinit | asterismo
<ubot2> asterismo: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> nice bodhi_zazen
<cprofitt> you just taught me a bit there
<asterismo> got it
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721168/
<asterismo> it's like the system is not detecting my broadcom wifi card
<bodhi_zazen> cprofitt: it is just easier that way
<asterismo> this is a fresh install
<cprofitt> true.
<asterismo> and it was working in maverick before install
<cprofitt> true.
<cprofitt> did you get anything back from the command I gave you?
<cprofitt> I can give you one that shortens it to what we need if you got results
<cprofitt> sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<asterismo> from the 3 commands the last one gave output
<cprofitt> that should give you two results
<cprofitt> you can paste both in here
<bodhi_zazen> cprofitt: he pastebined the command you gave
<bodhi_zazen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721168/
<cprofitt> got it
<cprofitt> sorry
<cprofitt> did not see that...
<asterismo> ok
<asterismo> nevermind
<bodhi_zazen> pastebin is fast cprofitt
<cprofitt> so your wireless card is not even being detected
<bodhi_zazen> We need a reverse pastebinit
<bodhi_zazen> that way we can simply enter commands on IRC, run in asterismo , and pastbin the output for us
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> asterismo: from what that is showing your wireless card does not exist
<bodhi_zazen> I can probably configure my ssh server to do the, users would ssh -R into my server
<asterismo> i pastebinit the old fashion, haha
<bodhi_zazen> It would be awwesomesauce
<cprofitt> asterismo: do an lsmod dump to pastebin for me
<bodhi_zazen> ssh -R help.me.ob1
<asterismo> 1 sec
<cprofitt> asterismo: try rfkill list
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721174/
<asterismo> sorry apt-get went slow as hell
<asterismo> now installed pastebinit
<cprofitt> np
<asterismo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721174/ here is the lsmod output
<bodhi_zazen> pastebinit should be isntalled by default ( IMHO )
<cprofitt> try rfkill list
<asterismo> may i tell you something
<asterismo> when installing the system
<cprofitt> sure you can tell us
<asterismo> is gave me the option of connecting to a wireless during the installation...
<asterismo> but this is the thing
<asterismo> the dialog said something like (1) not connect to anything and (2) connect to a wireless network... bla bla
<asterismo> and in the list of available networks, there was no networks... there was only 1 item and under the name "Broadcom BCM 4312... not sure"...
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> lets try the rfkill list
<asterismo> but there were not wireless networks... here in my place are like 3 or 4 networks
<asterismo> that was odd
<asterismo> instead the name of the network (my own house is like 95% signal)... it was displayed as the wireless chip name
<asterismo> and maybe this is not working since the beginning of the installation
<cprofitt> I do not think so based on what you said
<cprofitt> lets try the rfkill list
<asterismo> yesterday y tried 11.10 with a 32bit version and installed STA driver from the live CD and everything was ok
<asterismo> now installing amd64 this happens
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: you on the ubuntu live CD ?
<bobweaver> sorry about the hold up some crazy dude that has a crush on my down stairs neighbor was get vololent at the door
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  yup
<asterismo> that is the command "rfkill"
<asterismo> ?
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: sudo mount /dev/sda10 /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> sudo grub-install --root -directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<bodhi_zazen> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<cprofitt> the command is
<cprofitt> rfkill list
<bodhi_zazen> sorry, no space in "--root -directory"
<asterismo> yeah
<asterismo> rfkill list > http://paste.ubuntu.com/721181/
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: then sudo update-grub
<bodhi_zazen> and reboot
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: it that does not work, we can update grub from a chroot
<bobweaver> ok I am chrooted
<bodhi_zazen> you do not need to chroot bob
<bobweaver> oh
<bodhi_zazen> exit the chroot and
<bodhi_zazen> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<asterismo> cprofitt > any clue?
<bobweaver> sudo grub-install --root -directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda    or sudo grub-install --root -directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda10   ??
<bodhi_zazen> then sudo update-grub
<bodhi_zazen> the first bobweaver
<bodhi_zazen> 'sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda'
<cprofitt> asterismo: that means we are not blocking any thing w/ hardware or software blocks
<cprofitt> so that is good
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-28
<asterismo> ok
<cprofitt> now try this asterismo
<cprofitt> cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep bcm
<bobweaver> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<bobweaver> Installation finished. No error reported.
<bobweaver> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# sudo update-grub
<bobweaver> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<bobweaver> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# update-grub
<bobweaver> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<bobweaver> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# cd /mnt/
<bobweaver> root@ubuntu:/mnt# ls
<bobweaver> bin    home            lib64       opt      sbin     usr
<bobweaver> boot   initrd.img      lost+found  pentest  selinux  var
<bobweaver> cdrom  initrd.img.old  man         proc     srv      vmlinuz
<bobweaver> dev    lib             media       root     sys      vmlinuz.old
<bobweaver> etc    lib32           mnt         run      tmp
<bobweaver> root@ubuntu:/mnt#
<asterismo> cprofitt > cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep bcm
<bobweaver> as you can see it is mounted
<bodhi_zazen> lol bobweaver , pastebinit
<asterismo> cprofitt > http://paste.ubuntu.com/721183/
<asterismo> sorry
<bodhi_zazen> !pastebinit | bobweaver
<ubot2> bobweaver: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bobweaver> sorry will do
<asterismo> paste wrong thing
<asterismo> xD
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: chroot into /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t proc none /procmount -t sysfs none /sysmount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<bobweaver> nota
<bobweaver> gave me mount oprions or help pafe
<bobweaver> page
<bodhi_zazen> sudo chroot /mnt
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t proc none /proc
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t sysfs none /sys
<bodhi_zazen> mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<bodhi_zazen> Then run update-grub
<cprofitt> asterismo: I am going to assume that is blacklisted
<cprofitt> so...
<bobweaver> mount: mount point /dev/pts does not exist
<bobweaver> should I be in dir /mnt ?
<cprofitt> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<bodhi_zazen> yes bobweaver , that was the initial sudo chroot /mnt
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I am there
<bobweaver> as root
<bodhi_zazen> Then run those 3 mount commands, then update-grub
<bobweaver> I know because my bash.rc is working
<bobweaver> last onbe gives me that error
<bobweaver> one *
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> where do i put the #
<bodhi_zazen> update-grub ?
<cprofitt> asterismo: then find the line blacklist bcm43xx
<bobweaver> mount -t devpts none /dev/pts
<bobweaver> mount: mount point /dev/pts does not exist
<cprofitt> and add a # right in front of it
<asterismo> found it
<asterismo> comment it?
<bodhi_zazen> skip /dev/pts then
<bobweaver> ok
<bodhi_zazen> did proc and sys mount ?
<cprofitt> so it will read # blacklist bcm43xx
<cprofitt> yes, that is a comment out
<asterismo> ok
<bobweaver>  update-grub
<bobweaver> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<cprofitt> then you can save the file; reboot and see what happens
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: exit the chroot
<asterismo> ok
<bodhi_zazen> sudo mount /dev /mnt/dev
<asterismo> tell you in 5 min!
<bodhi_zazen> then chroot in again
<asterismo> cprofitt > thanks a lot man!
<bodhi_zazen> then run update-grub
<bobweaver> sudo mount /dev /mnt/dev
<bobweaver> mount: /dev is not a block device
<bodhi_zazen> or better, quit the live CD, boot ubuntu, and update grub from there
<cprofitt> see if it works asterismo
<bobweaver> /dev/sda  ?
<cprofitt> there may be one more step
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: just reboot to ubuntu
<bodhi_zazen> Then in Ubuntu, run sudo update-grub, should then pick up your fedora install
<asterismo> cprofitt > did't worked
<bodhi_zazen> bobweaver: did you catch that ?
<bodhi_zazen> reboot
<bodhi_zazen> ubuntu will boot from hard drive, then run sudo update-grub to add Fedora to the menu
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> I can not umount says it is busy
<bodhi_zazen> exit the chroot
<bodhi_zazen> sudo reboot
<bobweaver> brb
<asterismo> cprofitt > i shall say that after the fresh install the packages "b43-fwcutter", "fwcutter-installer" and "bcmwl-kernel..." were not installed in my system
<cprofitt> they usually are not...
<asterismo> i installed by apt-get and after not working i decided to enter here in IRC
<cprofitt> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<cprofitt> did you already do that asterismo ?
<asterismo> mmm, yes?
<cprofitt> man... its like your wireless card went dead
<cprofitt> try this again
<cprofitt> sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<asterismo> it was working in maverick 2 hours ago
<asterismo> haha
<cprofitt> the only thing that makes me think that is not the case is due to your 32bit working
<asterismo> i'll try with a live usb stick both 32 and 64 bit and i will tell you
<cprofitt> try 64 bit live
<cprofitt> since that is what you want
<asterismo> yesterday it worked live cd
<cprofitt> if it is try that line
<cprofitt> sudo lshw -C network | grep product
<cprofitt> that should get us the specific mode
<cprofitt> model
<cprofitt> do that while live
<asterismo> just this line "product: 88E8042 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller"
<asterismo> this is like no wireless
<asterismo> right?
<bobweaver> \0/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/721193/
<bobweaver> I know I have to make swap as one
<bobweaver> you guys get that broadcom card going ?
<bodhi_zazen> see bobweaver , that was easier then re-installing, and you learned some tricks along the way
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:   you are great
<bobweaver> you guys get that broadcom card going ?
<bobweaver> I have seen bug with it needs to be shotguned tro etc/modules
<bobweaver> if b43
<bobweaver> Never again red hat
<bobweaver> maybe server but that is it :>P
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  thanks again
<bobweaver> for everything distro debian live all of it
<bobweaver> you are the best bro
<bodhi_zazen> you are most welcome, I try
<bobweaver> you do real good :>)
<bobweaver> bodhi_zazen:  this is what is real funny http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851164 <me
<bodhi_zazen> nice =)
<_schism_> can someone point me to a page explaining how to setup a password for x11vnc?  I am confused on how to do it from what I have seen so far
<_schism_> never mind got it figgured out
<MonDop> hi there
<MonDop> anyone know a channel for hadoop or database beginner?
<holstein> maybe the *-server channel, but i think its a bit slow... hmmm
<stlsaint> MonDop: what database program?
<MonDop> like hadoop or mongodb
<stlsaint> oh no sorry, i would search for a irc channel or forums for those programs
<MonDop> it's ok
<MonDop> I found it in mongodb channel
<MonDop> but the people in there a little bit harsh for beginners I think
<stlsaint> oh that tends to be the case in alot of channels
<MonDop> yeah, I think so, that's why I want to find a channel for beginners
<stlsaint> MonDop: is there nothing on the web that you cant use to help
<MonDop> well, there is, but sometimes I got stuck and don't find the answer either
<MonDop> I hope there is a channel like mongodb-beginners or hadoop-beginners
<holstein> i doubt that there is
<MonDop> personally, I like this kind of channel, where everyone nice and speak politely
<stlsaint> MonDop: yea we try :D
<holstein> how about mysql or something more mainstream? at least to learn on?
<MonDop> hmm, my company like to use mongoDB more, so I need to learn it quick
<MonDop> and mysql is more in schema like
<MonDop> while mongoDB is NoSQL type database, which is schemaless
<holstein> im just tyring to tyink of something you can learn about in a buntu channel, to get started
<MonDop> o ic
<stlsaint> MonDop: google :D
<stlsaint> MonDop: http://komunitasweb.com/2010/06/beginner-step-into-mongodb/
<MonDop> stlsaint: are you Indonesian?
<MonDop> :)
<stlsaint> MonDop: nope
<MonDop> because komunitas means community in Indonesian language
<MonDop> I just know it
<stlsaint> oh
<MonDop> anyway thanks for the link :)
<stlsaint> yep
<nlsthzn> Newbie question to the room. I want to pin minecraft to my unity bar. it is a java jar file which I typically start from terminal with some options... how would I go about doing this?
<holstein> nlsthzn: very good question
<hobgoblin> I thought that
<nlsthzn> holstein, typically good questions never have good answers :p
<holstein> does http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/list-of-custom-launchers-quicklists-for-unity do it?
<holstein> nlsthzn: hehe
<hobgoblin> can you not just pin it once it's running?
<hobgoblin>  thought you could do that with unity
<holstein> hobgoblin: it might not show up there
<holstein> its a terminal app
<holstein> something that is started from the CLI rather
<nlsthzn> holstein, not neceserally...
<hobgoblin> oh - there you are - 2 things I knwo little about - unity AND games
<nlsthzn> I can also run it via nautilus... if I select run with java
<nlsthzn> but with terminal I can tweak it a bit
<nlsthzn> o/ bodhi_zazen
<holstein> yeah, that link looks like it'll do the trick, unless that has been broken in the latest unity :/
<nlsthzn> holstein, a quick scan of the ask ubuntu says no... but I think the solution is there somewhere
<hobgoblin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1741364
<hobgoblin> might help you nlsthzn
 * nlsthzn has to take the wife for a bite to eat...
<nlsthzn> thanks hobgoblin
<nlsthzn> will check it out later... thanks for the assistance
<hobgoblin> welcome
<nlsthzn> thanks hobgoblin
<nlsthzn> thanks holstein
<hobgoblin> I'll take an ether takeaway cookie
<nlsthzn> silyl tab
<nlsthzn> silly even
<nlsthzn> hobgoblin, join in on ubudogs maincraft server and I will make you one :)
<hobgoblin> ewwww - that's a game :(
<hobgoblin> :p
<nlsthzn> :)
<bobweaver> hey guy I have a question
<bobweaver> so say I working away on a browser right. and I forgot that a konsole is open and I want to use notify-send "' echo shut me down Bob "
<bobweaver> on a 20minute timer
<bobweaver> or use cmatrix after the 20 min
<hobgoblin> I would answer if I knew bobweaver - hang about if there's someone who does theyll answer
<holstein> bobweaver: what are you trying to accomplish? a reminder that the browser has been open?
<bobweaver> holstein:  no that the terminal or konsole is open and that nothing has been used on it for 20 min
<bobweaver> have it notify-send `"echo  shut me down bob "`
<bobweaver> notify-send  =  libnotify-bin  if you did not know
<bobweaver> so say I was working away on gimp and I forgot that the konsole was open after 20 min notify-send would pop up saying shut me down bob
<bobweaver> only for konsole
<bobweaver> I can not figure out how to set the var for konsole
<bobweaver> if  $konsole   sleep 20m
<bobweaver> case  if $konsole  sleep 20m        notify-send echo "shut me down bob"
<bobweaver> I know that that is not right at all but I hope that it cleared some stuff up :>)
<bobweaver> I was wonder 1st if pid is always the same if so maybe I could use that ?
<bobweaver> or maybe instead of notify send cmatrix starts
<holstein> i dont think it matters how you send
<holstein> i think its a matter of getting it to send, right?
<bobweaver> yup
<holstein> AFAIK, pid's are not static
<holstein> maybe you can reserve one
<bobweaver> holstein:  thatks
<bobweaver> maybe
<bobweaver> I was likeing the cmatrix idea more and more
<bobweaver> like a screen saver for the konsole :>)
<bobweaver> maybe something in .bashrc
<bobweaver> I guess it boils down to this I do not know how to make a command happen if something has not been done
<holstein> right, you'll need something running in the background
<bobweaver> Yes holstein that is hammers and nails
<holstein> i personally think its more of a waste of resources than leaving konsole running probably
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> notify-send would be great for that
<bobweaver> may be with cowthink :>)
<bobweaver> mayby *
<bobweaver> arghhh
<bobweaver> maybe*
<holstein> well, what im suggesting is, whatever you make that keeps track of the terimal activity, is more of a resource hog than the terminal
<holstein> neither of which would be on my radar as something that needs attention, resource-wise
<bobweaver> ahh
<bobweaver> I see
<holstein> but, im sure you *can* do it
<bobweaver> I know that it is bad to do this but sometimes I forget that the root konsle is open
 * bobweaver ducks 
 * hobgoblin sees bobweaver ducking ... ;)
<holstein> i still cant see where that matters
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> security
<holstein> if its local, and no one can get to your machine
<holstein> or if its over SSH
<bobweaver> at that point if root konsole is oipen and I forget about it :>)
<holstein> i mean, if you are away from the machine, you'll get the popup, and you're gone
<holstein> its still open... so on..
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> could use a var to exit also
<bobweaver> that might be best right there
<bobweaver> spoofing ssh is not that hard
<holstein> the existing SSH tunnel?
<holstein> havent heard of redirecting an ssh session...
<holstein> but, i have a strict 'do what makes you feel safe' policy when it comes to security
<bobweaver> that is good policy
<holstein> and again, you *can* do this... its just a matter of how
<hobgoblin> have you thought about using sudo -i then the system timeout should come into force
<bobweaver> hobgoblin:  I did not know that
<holstein> yeah, i was about to say, lets take konsole out of the equation
 * hobgoblin will check it 
<bobweaver> sudo -i kills after so long ? also doed sudo -s or sudo su ?
<bobweaver> does *
<hobgoblin> never use them here
<bobweaver> ok
<hobgoblin> rarely bother with sudo -i tbf
<hobgoblin> I'll see what it says in 20 minutes
<bobweaver> :>)
<hobgoblin> I mean 19 ;)
<bobweaver> it is not a hug deal I was just studing (for fun)  notify-send cowthink and figlet
<bobweaver> thought that it could  be used in that kinda way
 * bobweaver need to study more about if fi   and #! <- I think that that says last command or print last command 
<bobweaver> of to the bashmobile
<bobweaver> batman
<bobweaver> :>)
<hobgoblin> :)
<bobweaver> hobgoblin:  like then name from the frank zappa song ?
<bobweaver> it is allmost halloween :>)
<hobgoblin> nope - hobgoblin like the myth - you might see me floating about as elfy or forestpiskie :)
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Of8m-Hf6fok
<bobweaver> cool hobgoblin
<hobgoblin> lol - there's no girl here
<bobweaver> rotflmao ]
<hobgoblin> lol
<harder_then_your> :>)
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: apparently not then - after 30 minutes it's no different
<bobweaver> aghh
<hobgoblin> don't use root :)
<hobgoblin> or just use sudo - that is 15 minutes default
<bobweaver> only for certain programs do I use root
<hobgoblin> bobweaver: so that'll be back to the drawing board with the original issue, I'd also be interested in knowing which progs you think should be run as root
<bobweaver> wireshark
<bobweaver> aircrack
<bobweaver> anything that needs to change the system
<hobgoblin> oh voodoo
<bobweaver> :>)
<hobgoblin> well I understand changing the system - but I don't have things doing that constantly
<bobweaver> me either
<bobweaver> truth is a make a pentesting distro and am doing it for that
<hobgoblin> aaah
<bobweaver> I not a
<bobweaver> just as hobbie to get foot in the door so to say
<bobweaver> but I do get 15,000 DL every 3 days or so
<hobgoblin> yep - understand - not able to help with the original issue though - sorry
<bobweaver> cool well thanks for talkiing with me :>)
<hobgoblin> welcome
<woboy> can anyone help me with a modem driver install problem in 11.10?
<holstein> woboy: let us know what the problem is and we'll see
<woboy> i have an error log, should i dcc it to you?
<woboy> or paste it i chan?
<holstein> i dont do that.. i would use pastebin or ubuntu paste
<woboy> ok  is that a web based storage facility?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<holstein> http://pastebin.com/
<woboy> thanks
<woboy> pasted, how do i share it with you?
<holstein> http://paste.ubuntu.com/721731/
<woboy> http://pastebin.com/vKp61y8w
<woboy> did that work?
<holstein> woboy: read this *entire* posting, and see if you feel like it applies
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/776895
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 776895 in fglrx-installer "fglrx 2:8.840-0ubuntu4 fails to build against 2.6.39 kernels, due to missing linux/smp_lock.h" [High,Fix released]
<woboy> ok thanks very much
<bobweaver> can you see this
<bobweaver> ?
<holstein> bobweaver: you mean, what you are typing?
<holstein> yeah
 * philipballew sees it
<bobweaver> thanks I am under atack right noe
<bobweaver> now
<philipballew> from what?
<hobgoblin> mysterons
<hobgoblin> they are bad
<philipballew> be as specific as you can
<bobweaver> ARGHHH   \
 * bobweaver is getting .....\\
<philipballew> what are you seeing thats making you think your under attack?
<philipballew> i feel bad for this person
<hobgoblin> philipballew: they are trying "truth is a make a pentesting distro and am doing it for that" they are also leaving root logged into terminals and stuff
<philipballew> hobgoblin, leaving root logged in is bad
<hobgoblin> yep - can be - especially if they are fiddling with other stuff at the same time - who can tell
<hobgoblin> hi b08z80-|-
<bobweaver> !hello
<ubot2> Factoid 'hello' not found
<bobweaver> !say Hello_back
<b08z80-|-> Hello_back
<ubot2> Factoid 'say Hello_back' not found
<bobweaver> !say I_HATE_BLACKHATS
<b08z80-|-> I_HATE_BLACKHATS
<ubot2> bobweaver: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<philipballew> bobweaver, whats the situation?
<Sidewinder1> hobgoblin, Not spam; I promise; well, I guess it kinda' is but, your nick, in conjunction with the fact that I've worked there since opening day, back in about 1989 and the fact that I'm very close friends with the owner and his entire family (honest to god, their last mane is really Bates), I truely love your nick! Here's the link: http://www.thebatesmotel.com  This is the second (maybe third) year in a row, he's bee
<Sidewinder1> n ranked #1 in the USA of the scariest ..
<Sidewinder1> Apologies to all; but, it is that time of year...
<hobgoblin> :)
 * Sidewinder1 Waits for the inevitable kick/ban from the powers that be..
<hobgoblin> be thanful this is irc andf not the forum :P
<hobgoblin> assuming that is you know who I am :p
 * Sidewinder1 Bows to the ops for not putting me, in the grave, prematurely..
<Sidewinder1> As long as you're not kiwinz, I'm relatively, safe. :-)
<Sidewinder1> Still love that nick..
<hobgoblin> well I'm no admin ... they'd not want me as an admin :p
<Sidewinder1> Me neither; in terms of their wanting..
<hobgoblin> I prefer hob to elfy or forestpiskie - someone had hob on the forum :(
<hobgoblin> :)
<Sidewinder1> :D
<Sidewinder1> I keep the same nick in both forums and #u..
<hobgoblin> :)
<Sidewinder1> Be back later; much to everyone's chagrin..
<hobgoblin> cya
<bobweaver> testing
<bobweaver> 12
<bobweaver> 12
<hobgoblin> hello again
<bobweaver> can any one see me ?
<hobgoblin> yes
<bobweaver> hello
<bobweaver> they got me bad
<bobweaver> real bad
<bobweaver> all the down to my house phone
<bobweaver> I have no phone
<bobweaver> had to get on different network to get to hear
<bobweaver> here *
<holstein> maybe its just your ISP bobweaver
<hobgoblin> whatever it is I would reinstall the OS
<bobweaver> no this has been gooing on over & over again
<philipballew> bobweaver, where do you live
<hobgoblin> then you need to rethink what it is you are doing that allows it
<bobweaver> isp gave me $12
<bobweaver> for all this
<bobweaver> I live in rochester ny
<philipballew> feds maybe?
<holstein> yeah? my ISP doesnt give me anything... thats not bad
<bobweaver> could be philipballew:>)
<bobweaver> worst thing is is I have 13 severs that are now down
<hobgoblin> there is a good loco on rochester - go talk to them in person - cprofitt will be able to talk you about the loco
<philipballew> bobweaver, your logs would show if a ip address tried to access yout computer
<philipballew> holstein, ^
<philipballew> correct?
<holstein> depends on the attack i bet... if they are able to spoof or whatever
<holstein> i need to get more white-hat and learn
<philipballew> i bought a hacking book a while ago to learn this stuff
<philipballew> I need to read it
 * philipballew is off to work
<bobweaver> but it is 100% isp I mean no phone or anything ....
<bobweaver> house phone that is
<bobweaver> servers are all for me not even public
<bobweaver> only local
<bobweaver> who ever this is is real smart
<bobweaver> zombies all over the place
<bobweaver> I have followed them to syria
<hobgoblin> reinstall and stop doing whatever it is that causes the issue in the first place
<bobweaver> it is not me it is my ipaddress
<bobweaver> needs to be changed
<bobweaver> that means no irc nothing
<bobweaver> smtp rsync everything
<bobweaver> what kinda freedoom is that
<bobweaver> I dont even do thouse things
<holstein> maybe you have upnp on your router? and bad things have happened?
<bobweaver> new router 2 days ago
<bobweaver> when this happened for the 5th time
<bobweaver> holstein:  I am HUGE target
<holstein> upnp could be on the new and old one
<holstein> and whatever you are doing on the boxes would be a constant
<holstein> to trigger a port opening
<bobweaver> I dont think that the people at backtrack are happy about new distro comming out
<holstein> im just spitballin...
<bobweaver> totaly
<bobweaver> sorry
<bobweaver> just frustrated that is all
<bobweaver> like look at this
<bobweaver> I upload yesterday and now
<bobweaver> http://sourceforge.net/projects/blackbuntukde/
<bobweaver> and now 404
<hobgoblin> it could be the use of buntu in the name - did you ask Canonical?
<hobgoblin> Restricted use that requires a trademark licence "Use of a name which includes the letters BUNTU in relation to computer hardware or software"
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> I even report
<hobgoblin> well good luck anyway - I'm off for a bit now
<bobweaver> ok so here is thing two or so months ago the guy that makes gnome version and me had a talk I had found a RK  in the gnome realese I told him and on the new realse it is still there I then asked him why not rm that file got no anwser so I need to move away from that
<eyadof> hi all
<eyadof> yesterday i ask about the suspend problem , i think it's deeper than that today i discover that when i press shutdown my laptop never shutdown it's only go to the login screen
<wolfen69> hey peeps
<Unit193> Howdy wolfen69, why don't you join us on #Ubuntu-beginners-team ?
<beachbuddah> Hi all, I seem to have 2 problems that may be related
<beachbuddah> I tried to add 11.10 on an external disk in order to dual boot with 10.10
<beachbuddah> no joy, I just booted straight into 10.10
<beachbuddah> OK
<beachbuddah> I got some updates for 10.10 and was told to reboot
<beachbuddah> and my laptop (Gateway 7330gz) couldn't get past 'Checking NVRAM..' on the POST
<beachbuddah> any help?
<sebsebseb> HI
<sebenza> Anyone know how to set up Gmail with Evolution?
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-29
<nlsthzn> silly question (yet again) :) - I am trying to find the new Dash Icon (11.10) and I am unable to do so (have been searching through /usr/share/icons/ and I can't seem to find it)... anyone know where it hides?
<ralphieh> hello all I reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and dropped 11.10 release and I'm happy as a clam
<ralphieh> the 11.xx release is horribly broken
<Snicksie> in my case the 11.xx releases work fine, ralphieh :)
<ralphieh> mine locked booted poorly and did not place nice with my Nvidia graphics
<Snicksie> i have nvidia graphics too and they work great for me :p
<ralphieh> well i would love to reinstall if the system worked :<
<ralphieh> 10.04 seems to work quite well for me
<queuebug> hi
#ubuntu-beginners 2011-10-30
<AlexForce22> hi guys
<AlexForce22> any linux coders here
<Space-Duck> When I edit a file in gedit (gedit ~/.fluxbox/menu &), I get the following error message:  Gdk-CRITICAL **: gdk_window_get_pointer: assertion `GDK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed
<Space-Duck> What does that mean?
<Space-Duck> Everything works fine, I just don't understand why I receive the message
<holstein> Space-Duck: i wouldnt worry about it.. AFAIK, those are just messages, not necessarily errors
<holstein> launch anything from the terminal, and you'll more than likely see something scary looking ;)
<Airward> Hello, I can't mount my usb mp3 player anymore, it says not authorized. And it used to work, when I had ubuntu 11.10 without encripted home folder.
<holstein> Airward: so.. you *had* ubuntu 11.10 without encrypted /home? and now you have ubuntu 11.10 *with* encrypted /home?
<Airward> y
<Airward> i still dont really understand how it works
<holstein> Airward: i say, choose your battles, and take things one at a time... either read about encryption, or make the device mount
<holstein> Airward: sometimes its just permissions issues
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB#Manually_Mounting
<Sidewinder1> Airward, Just out of curiosity, why do you feel that you 'need' an encrypted /home?
<holstein> Sidewinder1: i went to it this last time for security... if i lose my laptop
<Sidewinder1> Or were you just playing with or exploring encryption?
<Sidewinder1> Lost/stolen lappy; that makes sense.
<holstein> i hope
<holstein> i havent gotten around to trying it... faking the scenario and seeing how it works
<Sidewinder1> I was just wondering why Airward encrypted his..
<Sidewinder1> Perhaps the same reason as you.
<Airward> I was kinda exploring, was reading about it earlier a bit, and when i was installing ubuntu again, i just chose encript to see where that will get me...
<Airward> Link helped
<Airward> it does not mount usb auto couse of encryption?
<holstein> Airward: not sure, now you know it is capable of booting, and you can go from there
<holstein> i woudnt think the encryption would be the issue
<holstein> i have automount working with encryption just fine
<coalwater> i have a domain on a vps, i want to access the virtual host using ip, i remember it used to be "ip.ip.ip.ip/~username" is that correct? becuase it's not working, do i need to enable something in apache or what?
<Airward> holstein, thanks.
<holstein> coalwater: depends on the setup.. my box is like... http://ipaddress ..then i see apache
<coalwater> well, http://72.29.68.228 what do i do from here
<coalwater> this server has cpanel
<holstein> coalwater: on what port?
<coalwater> cpanel? default cpanel port
<holstein> try http://72.29.68.228:2082/
<holstein> i get a login there... not sure if thats what you need though
<coalwater> i know, this isn't the problem
<coalwater> this server has several domains
<coalwater> i want to access one by ip/user
<coalwater> instead of domain name
<holstein> you have to have it setup that way on the backend AFAIK
<coalwater> holstein: any idea what do i need to enable/ setup
<holstein> coalwater: i feel like it depends on the server and the hosting, but im not familiar enough to definitively comment
<Airward> how can I see if I have or do not have permision to mount usb player and how to change it?
<holstein> Airward: i would probably just try mounting as normal user
<coalwater> it should auto mount most of the time
<Airward> yeah, it used to, holstein  gave me a link how to manually mount it, but when i umount it I have to do this manualy again every time...
<Airward> what do you mean "normal" user?
<Airward> I have only one user... So it sound like "normal" user to me
<holstein> Airward: did you sudo umount it?
<holstein> if so, thats not mounting as normal user... i would just umount it, and try writing to it
<holstein> if you can, you have permissions
<Airward> mount: only root can do that
<Airward> i tried to mount now as a user
<holstein> hmmm... maybe thats a valid message though
<holstein> Airward: are you up to date with upgrades?
<holstein> what mp3 player is this?
<holstein> i really think the encryption is *not* the issue
<Airward> it might not be, but I absolutely have no idea what can (couse it use to work alright...)
<Airward> logic
<Airward> logik*
<holstein> Airward: well, are you up to date with package updates?
<holstein> kernel updates could cause that, the way some sandisk mp3players are setup can do that
<Airward> it says software up to date
<Airward> i found this on the link you gave
<Airward> Configuring Automounting
<Airward> To enable or disable automount open a terminal and type gconf-editor followed by the [Enter] key.
<Airward> Browse to /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount.
<holstein> Airward: did you mess with it? before or after you came here?
<Airward> but there is no /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_automount
<holstein> Airward: if you have another USB stick, see that that auto mounts
<Airward> before
<holstein> if you have another machine, see that the (still to be named) mp3 player automounts there
<Airward> my friends creative zen does not mount as well
<holstein> yes, but that is an mp3 player, what about just a USB stick?
<Airward> no, I dont have usb stick
<holstein> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868803
<holstein> i dont think ^^ that is helpful actually
<Airward> do you know anything about this? -->The media_automount key controls whether to automatically mount media. If set to true, then Nautilus will automatically mount media such as user-visible hard disks and removable media on start-up and media insertion.
<Airward> i cant find media_automount
<Airward> just /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_autorun_x_content_ignore
<holstein> Airward: i dont have an 11.10 install of normal ubuntu right now to test with
<Airward> and /apps/nautilus/preferences/media_autorun_x_content_open_folder
<holstein> Airward: just keep track of what you edit there and know how to revert if you make changes
<Sidewinder1> Airward, Rename 'file' to 'fileback' than you'll always have a fallback if the new 'file' causes problems.
<Airward> thanks
<lalatenduM>  Airward: I have 11.10 installed ..let me what do you want to confirm/test
<holstein> lalatenduM: you cant though... unless you have the (still to be named) usb device that Airward has
<lalatenduM> yup u r right
<holstein> :/
<lalatenduM> i dont have the USB device..just read that
<lalatenduM> :)
<holstein> you can see if you have an automount in gconf-editor
<holstein> see if its been renamed or moved
<lalatenduM> ok
<lalatenduM> holstein: Gconf editor is not a default in 11.10
<holstein> lalatenduM: that explains it
<lalatenduM> i am installing it noe
<lalatenduM> now*
<holstein> can you help Airward figure out where the automount settings are in unity?
<lalatenduM> yup...no prob
<holstein> Airward: ping... lalatenduM has 11.10, and is looking around for the automount settings let lalatenduM know if you *dont* need this information.. thanks
<Airward> k
<Airward> thanks again
<lalatenduM> Airward: i am looking for the setting in 11.10
<lalatenduM> will let you know
<lalatenduM> Airward: http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-turn-off-automount-feature-of.html
<lalatenduM> you need to do the opposite
<Airward>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Airward> /dev/sdb1   *          32    15994879     7997424    b  W95 FAT32
<Airward> thats what I got after sudo fdisk -l
<lalatenduM> hmm
<lalatenduM> i guess its ur usb disk
<lalatenduM> just try the link i have given
<Airward> oh i havent seen it. just a sec. thnx.
<lalatenduM> make sure that you haven't selected the last selection "Never prompt for **"
<Airward> yeah, I knew where to find this and it was not selected (still is not)...
<holstein> Airward: the USB device should show up in sudo fdisk -l
<holstein> i would confirm that the device is auto mounting on another machine
<holstein> makes me think its an issue with that (still to be named) usb mp3 player
<Airward> it is Logik (i already said so) and i pasted results of sudo ldisk -l for it
<Airward> Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Airward> /dev/sdb1   *          32    15994879     7997424    b  W95 FAT32
<holstein> Airward: i see that now, but i didnt know that was what you were refering to
<Airward> sr
<holstein> Airward: OK.. so if its showing up there, and its able to me mounted, and not auto mounting, id say look for a bug report, and if there is not one, start one
<holstein> not much to be done about it though
<hobgoblin> Airward: I would make sure it's unplugged - go to log file viewer - then plug it in and see what messages it gets - I'd look in messages and syslog to start with - might give a clue as to what's going on
<hobgoblin> pastebin anything that looks untoward
<lalatenduM> yup..the messages from /var/log/syslog will be helpful
<lalatenduM> seems like other people have issue with USB too..here is one..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1868803
<Airward> problem is it used to work on 11.10
<lalatenduM> ohh..I thought you are facing this issue in 11.10..
<coalwater> what's gitosis? and what's it for
<holstein> Airward: you are in 11.10 right?
<Airward> yeah
<holstein> it used to work on a box that you are implying the only difference is you now have encryption
<holstein> but, i dont think thats what is causing the issue
<Airward> I am trying to remember evereything else I did after installing, but can't think of anything...
<hobgoblin> Airward: lets just see if anything shows in syslog
<holstein> Airward: you can try the live CD you used to install with, and confirm that the logik device is still automounting as expected there
<holstein> Airward: i would look in syslog, and anywhere else hobgoblin suggests as well
<Airward> only other change I made was to change automatik login  on user acc (and now I cant change it back...)
<Airward> at least not the same way
<holstein> hmmm, i know i have run into an issue where, when auto-login was enabled, wifi access points would not auto-join til i put in a password
<holstein> or made some other changes
<holstein> thats plausible... more plausible than the encryption i think
<holstein> still, you should see that in the log i would expect
<Airward> log wier is blan :/
<hobgoblin> completely?
<lalatenduM> thats odd
<Airward> how can I change automatik login again?
<Airward> yeah i know
<hobgoblin> Airward: can you open a terminal and paste this command into it        cat /var/log/syslog |tail
<Airward> I Oct 30 16:06:24 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 lightdm: pam_ecryptfs: pam_sm_authenticate: /home/marius is already mounted
<Airward> Oct 30 16:06:24 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 acpid: client 15631[0:0] has disconnected
<Airward> Oct 30 16:06:24 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 acpid: client 12747[0:0] has disconnected
<Airward> Oct 30 16:06:24 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 acpid: client connected from 15631[0:0]
<Airward> Oct 30 16:06:24 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 acpid: 1 client rule loaded
<Airward> Oct 30 16:17:01 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 CRON[12952]: (root) CMD (   cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly)
<Airward> Oct 30 16:20:21 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 kernel: [241721.382146] TCP: Possible SYN flooding on port 6881. Sending cookies.
<Airward> Oct 30 16:30:30 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.0.23 on wlan0 to 192.168.0.1 port 67
<Airward> Oct 30 16:30:31 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 dhclient: DHCPACK of 192.168.0.23 from 192.168.0.1
<Airward> Oct 30 16:30:31 marius-RV410-RV510-S3510-E3510 dhclient: bound to 192.168.0.23 -- renewal in 1486 seconds.
<holstein> Airward: in the future, use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ for this ^^
<holstein> so as not to flood the channel :)
<Airward> ok
<lalatenduM> Airward: keep the terminal for  cat /var/log/syslog |tail , then takeout the USB and again insert it...then copy the output of cat /var/log/syslog |tail in http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<Airward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723427/
<lalatenduM> Airward: thanks..i am looking in toit
<Airward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723431/
<Airward> sorry
<Airward> I thin thats what you asked for
<asterismo> hi people
<Airward> OK, thanks guys, I have to go to work now... :/ I'll have to try to solve this later
<asterismo> how do i set lxde session by default in oneiric?
<asterismo> i found either gnome3 and unity very slow and choppy
<asterismo> lxde is very fine
<holstein> asterismo: for me, i just selected it in the gui at login, and it uses that session the next time as well
<lalatenduM> Airward : talk to u later..BTW i don't see anything related to USB in syslog
<asterismo> but i select that session and always enters in unity
<holstein> /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change user-session=
<holstein> ^^ maybe?
<lalatenduM> asterismo: yup..select lxde in the login screen once..it will default login for u unless you change it
<Airward> lalatenduM,  I pasted 2nd link
<Airward> i thin 1st was wrong
<lalatenduM> Airward: ohh..i didn't see that
<lalatenduM> let m elook
<Airward> http://paste.ubuntu.com/723431/
<lalatenduM>  hmmm
<lalatenduM> something is odd
<lalatenduM> when i connecta USB the syslog is like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/723445/
<lalatenduM> Airward: do you have ntfs-config package....try sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<asterismo> i installed "lxde" package via apt-get and (i have set up automatic login), when i restart the machine it logs into unity again, i have to log out and re login in lxde, and then reboots and unity again
<asterismo> i tried editing this file "gksudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf"
<lalatenduM> asterismo: yeah it working little odd 4 u
<asterismo> but i tried replacing unity by lxde, or lxsession
<lalatenduM> once you select lxde while login..it should login to lxde nect time
<asterismo> but it always logs in unity or gnome3
<asterismo> other odd behavior is that shuts down and logs out takes lot of time, both gnome3 and unity, lxde logs out and shuts down/reboots inmediately
<lalatenduM> asterismo: what is ur Ubuntu version?
<asterismo> anyway what entry should i put in etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf for lxde session?
<asterismo> oneiric
<asterismo> i386
<lalatenduM> asterismo: I am not familiar with etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf..let me see if I can get some information
<asterismo> maybe someone here knows, thanks anyway, i'm still searching
<lalatenduM> asterismo: see this...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1806657&page=2
<asterismo> i'll read it
<asterismo> thanks
<mojo706> hello guys lots of other users not from here have a problem when after they upgrade they cant install Ubuntu One any answers on why
<mojo706> It gets stuck when almost done installing
<coalwater> why do u need to install it, isn't it installed by default
<coalwater> ok im leaving work but i'll get back soon
<coalwater> hm
<coalwater> sry wrong channel lol
<coalwater> mojo706: u shoudl find ubuntu one in the messaging menu
<mojo706> was uninstalled
<mojo706> Im on Gnome and I cannot see messaging menu
<holstein> mojo706: maybe something is broken... theres a 'fix broken packages' in the menu in synaptic
<holstein> you can run sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade in the terminal and usually get some helpful output as to what the issue is
<holstein> sometimes the install/uninstall can be interrupted
<lalatenduM> byye bye guys..
<oldos2er> just joined it
<bodhi_zazen> welcom oldos2er , we are also on -team
<bodhi_zazen> #ubuntu-beginners-team
<nothingspecial> hi oldos2er
<oldos2er> hi
<nlsthzn> o/
<ppadmick> hi all
<ppadmick> any 1 here?
<ppadmick> no?
<holstein> ppadmick: sure.. if you get a minute.. check out the topic here and just go for it if you have a question, or check out one of the OT channels for chat :)
<ppadmick> ok well i have wubi and when i tryed to run ubuntu all i got was  a purple screen and nothing else any ideas
<holstein> ppadmick: yup.. i think its going to be grahpics card related
<holstein> ppadmick: you could make a CD, and try running ubuntu live from CD... try a few options like 'nomodeset'
<holstein> you can read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia if you have nvidia hardware
<ppadmick> im usin a live cd now
<ppadmick> im intel graphics drive
<holstein> hmmm usually intel is supported
<holstein> ppadmick: so, you are in on the desktop from a live CD?
<ppadmick> yup
<holstein> not sure then... maybe it was a bad iso image that installed the wubi
<holstein> you can try the recovery console from the wubi install
<ppadmick> where is the recovery console?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<holstein> i gotta run... good luck ppadmick :)
<ppadmick> thanks 4 ur help
<nothingspecial> ppadmick, you still there?
<ppadmick> ya
<nothingspecial> did you find recovery console?
<ppadmick> im lookin at the website but im still confused
<nothingspecial> I know nothing of wubi, but I know some who do
<ppadmick> ok who
<nothingspecial> Have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<ppadmick> im a beginner so there talkin gibberish to me
<nothingspecial> Post your question. The people who follow that thread will help :)
<nothingspecial> ppadmick, in beginners terms if you ask
<stlsaint> anyone use qemu here?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-22
<w3br3ap3r> hey what is the command for getting the sizes of directories like a list (as in case of files ls)... ?? I tried du but it doesn't seem to give a list of directories in current directory with their sizes..
<holstein> w3br3ap3r: you want that in a command line? you dont want to right click in a filemanager?
<w3br3ap3r> yes ofcourse in command line
<w3br3ap3r> for using in ssh
<holstein> w3br3ap3r: well, this is not the server channel, so its not that obvious.. you would need to specify
<w3br3ap3r> oh sorry about that
<holstein> w3br3ap3r: du is working pretty well for me.. what is it that you are tring to get that du is not providing?
<w3br3ap3r> well a list of directories in current working directory with the size of each...
<w3br3ap3r> du gives me some data.. but i cant get it in this particular format
<holstein> and that format is?
<holstein> du is cranking that out for me.. you think its permissions related?
<w3br3ap3r> no no... du is working and giving the data... i think its just the way i use it .. :(
<w3br3ap3r> du -sh
<w3br3ap3r> and it gives me the full size
<w3br3ap3r> not the individual components of current directory
<holstein> w3br3ap3r: im literally typing du and hitting enter and its listing directories and sizes
<holstein> i dont think im clear on what it is you want to see.. you want the sub directories?
<w3br3ap3r> yes yes i do
<w3br3ap3r> and no files
<w3br3ap3r> and not to go down more than one level
<holstein> well, you can just ignore the files
<holstein> thats not going to work for you?
<w3br3ap3r> that gives all the sub-sub directories too.. ( i hope you got me)
<w3br3ap3r> oh i just looked it up....
<w3br3ap3r> du -sh *
<holstein> cool.. enjoy!
<w3br3ap3r> thats what i was looking for
<w3br3ap3r> :)
<w3br3ap3r> holstein, thanks for your brainwave
<holstein> w3br3ap3r: :)
<w3br3ap3r> saji89, hey
<saji89> w3br3ap3r, Hi.
<w3br3ap3r> saji89, how u doing today?>
<saji89> w3br3ap3r, Doing good. Just woke up. ;)
<w3br3ap3r> :)
<kruptos> I've upgraded from Ubuntu 12.10 automatically from 12.04 and I've lost my sound
<holstein> kruptos: i would check that nothing is muted.. i would mute and unmute.. i would look in pavucontrol ..i would look in alsamixer in the terminal
<holstein> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<kruptos> Thank you for the response.  I'm going to try those suggestions... one sec
<holstein> i would open the terminal and run lspci.. i would look for the audio device. i would then run "aplay -l" ...if you see it there, alsa is using it
<kruptos> I'm not muted.  When I run aplay -l I see 2 divices under "PLAYBACK hardwre devices"
<holstein> kruptos: im not saying "you muted it and dont know"
<holstein> im saying, sometimes, you need to mute and unmute
<holstein> there is a known bug in XFCE where when you mute with the hardware keyboard sitch, you cant unmute it there
<holstein> kruptos: you can download the ubuntu 12.10 live CD and try it, so you'll konw that the sound works and its just something you need to "set" properly
<kruptos> Oh ok. That sounds like it could be the problem.  At the top you said to look in Pavucontrol,  do I have to install that?
<holstein> kruptos: you dont have to, but you can.. and it might be helpful
<kruptos> alsamixer looks to be set up right
<kruptos> Nothing is muted
<holstein> kruptos: i would literlaly mute and unmute *everything*
<holstein> i would not trust any labels
<DreadNaught> hello all, I'm in need of a bit of help if anyone can please?
<DreadNaught> seems I'm getting a 'nonetype' object has no attribute 'get_info" error and not sure since I'm new with linux
<DreadNaught> trying to insteall it and it won't install from the disk at all but trying the windows installer and that's what happens
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-23
<Nate_Rev> Hi everyone, can I get any help installing Lubuntu through Wubi here>
<holstein> Nate_Rev: whats the issue?
<holstein> put the iso of your choice in the same directory as the wubi.exe in windows
<holstein> OR, install what is working and convert to lubuntu by installing lubuntu-desktop ...or adding lxde
<Nate_Rev> See, I run Wubi with the ISO in the same folder but it keeps trying to download the ISO off the internet, which I can't do..
<holstein> that has always worked for me.. maybe look at what the file that is trying to be downloaded is labeled and just change the label of your lubuntu iso
<Nate_Rev> alright, one sec.
<Nate_Rev> gonna go offline for a sec to see if it works
<Nate_Rev_> it says "cant download metalink therefore no iso download
<holstein> "it" being? the wubi.exe?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: that "it" says that when? after what circumstance?
<holstein> where did you get the lubuntu.iso?
<smartboyhw> Nate_Rev, wait a minute
<Nate_Rev> it being Wubi, yes, and it runs through, creates a directory and attempts to download the iso, which it can't do. and fail.s
<Nate_Rev> I got the iso from the lubuntu website
<holstein> might be worth the time checking the sum...
<holstein> !md5
<ubot2> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<smartboyhw> Nate_Rev, try to mount the ISO, then cd to it in terminal and type "wubi.exe --force-wubi" and try it
<Nate_Rev> alright. one sec
<Nate_Rev> the terminal says it isn't a recognized command.
<Nate_Rev> I must have typed something inccorectly.
<smartboyhw> Nate_Rev, hmm I used it before, so  let me check again..
<smartboyhw> Nate_Rev, actually look at http://askubuntu.com/questions/125015/can-i-install-12-04-inside-windows may help
<smartboyhw> But then --force-wubi should be correct
<Nate_Rev> yeah tried again and the teminal says the device is not ready
<smartboyhw> Nate_Rev, oh?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_install_Wubi_on_a_machine_with_no_Internet_connection.3F
<Nate_Rev> So I'll have to install oneric and update from there?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: i didnt mean to implay that
<holstein> imply*
<holstein> Nate_Rev: i would just replace the version you are trying to use... but check the facts there
<holstein> Nate_Rev: i have not tried wubi with 12.10
<holstein> Nate_Rev: have you tried with 12.04? do you have *any* other iso to test with?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: you should be able to install *any*buntu and switch to lubuntu from there
<Nate_Rev> yeah, i tried with 12.10 earlier, im using a 12.04 now
<holstein> what would i do? just a normal install or install in virtualbox
<bodhi_zazen> o/
<holstein> i used the above method for instaling 12.04 with the iso... i put it in place on my pops machine and it just worked
<yeehi> Hello! I do a software update, but it fails - says I am trying to load software from untrusted sources (wine, wine tricks etc) how do I get those sources trusted?
<holstein> yeehi: what sources? how is it failing?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubot2> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<yeehi> thanks, holstein: wine wine1.3 wine1.3-gecko wine1.4 winetricks using update manager
<holstein> yeehi: update manager is just that.. an update manager.. if you want to install software, i would use the software center or synaptic or the command line...
<holstein> yeehi: if you have added a ppa and upgrading the packages breaks, then you'll need to ask the ppa maintainer
<yeehi> ah, ok - i do remember adding a ppa, iirc, holstein - let me visit that ppa page... will there be a certificate there or something to download?
<holstein> yeehi: i use the command "sudo add-apt-repository".. which (usually) gets the ppa and the "key" (certificate)
<Nate_Rev> i figured out my problem
<holstein> if you didnt addd it that way, then that could be the error...
<holstein> yeehi: feel free and give us any output details
<yeehi> oh, that is a useful command, holstein
<holstein> !paste | yeehi
<ubot2> yeehi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yeehi> need a repository argument...
<holstein> yeehi: usually if you run "sudo apt-get update" you'll get errors that are helpfulf for troubleshooting
<yeehi> thanks holstein - i have to go - will work on it again later...
<Nate_Rev> nevermind. didn't work
<Nate_Rev> the installtion failed this time around
<Nate_Rev> ?
<holstein> Nate_Rev: share any relevant details... do you have *any* other iso to test wth?
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-24
<anonymous888> hi can someone help me i install vbox in mi ubuntu 12.04 and im trying to use bt5 r3 x64 but it gimme this problem:“This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot – please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU”
<anonymous888> can anybody help me please
<holstein> anonymous888: i would just the the 32bit guest
<holstein> you can pass through a 64bit guest to a 32bit host, but i wouldnt expect good performance
<anonymous888> someone told me it is a bios problem that i neet to update it but i dont know how
<holstein> anonymous888: someone?
<anonymous888> in a page
<holstein> anonymous888: do you have a 32 bit install? or 64 bit?
<anonymous888> 64
<holstein> anonymous888: if you have a 32bit host, i would just get the 32bit guest
<anonymous888> how do i do that
<anonymous888> download it again?
<holstein> anonymous888: download and use bt5 r3 i386
<holstein> anonymous888: you should look in vbox... see that pae vt is enabled
<anonymous888> ok im gonna see
<holstein> anonymous888: pae/nx
<holstein> under precessor
<holstein> anonymous888: but i dont think thats the issue
<holstein> i would just use the 32bit guest
<anonymous888> yea it is enable
<anonymous888> ok men thanks alot
<holstein> anonymous888: 32bit guest is arguably more appropriate
<anonymous888> im gonna download it again :(
<holstein> anonymous888: i never use 64bit guests
<anonymous888> thanks for the advise
<anonymous888> have a great night
<philballew> ubuntu open week starts in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<VinceBrowning> Hello?
<smartboyhw> Hello
<VinceBrowning> Can you point me in the direction of some sort of help with ubuntu servers? I'm not too new to linux but new to servers
<smartboyhw> VinceBrowning, 12.04 or 12.10?
<VinceBrowning> 12.04
<smartboyhw> VinceBrowning, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/index.html
<smartboyhw> It is official:D
<VinceBrowning> smartboyhw, ty. Also, is there a specific IRC channel where I can get some help and guidance on top of this?
<smartboyhw> VinceBrowning, #ubuntu-server :D
<VinceBrowning> heh.. sorry. dont know much about irc. learning as I go. Thank you.
<omnip0> Hello, I have win8 with NTFS. I have shrinked my partition and made a fat32 to install ubuntu there, but when I start ubuntu installer It shows that there is no partition on the drive at all. It is interesting, because the gparted cannot the the partitions, but the ubuntu drive manager can see it. Do es someon  have an instant solution to install ubuntu somehow? Thank you.
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> unit pi
<duanedesign> unit ping
<duanedesign> msg Unit 129
<duanedesign> ugh
<duanedesign> \
<holstein> Unit193 ?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<duanedesign> locate Unit 193
<duanedesign> sigh
<duanedesign> .locate Unit 193
<duanedesign> .\/locate Unit 193
<holstein> duanedesign: what are you trying to do?
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> i am a little rusty with my IRDC skills
<duanedesign> i wanted ti leave unit 184 q breeq4
<duanedesign> ugh, ytr again
<duanedesign> leave  msh for unit
<duanedesign> sorry the lights are out here. my typing in rerrible
<duanedesign> plwaes bear with me
<duanedesign> I thin i will go outside
<duanedesign> holstein: nuch better
<duanedesign> i was tring to reach unit 193
<duanedesign> holstein: do you have his enail?
<duanedesign> i imagine he will show up eventually
<SteveRiley> !find add-apt-repository
<ubot2> maverick is not a valid distribution:
<thewrath> hello all
<thewrath> i have a question with postfix/sasl
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-25
<KnitGal> hi . . . can anyone help me figure out my problem with virtual hosts?  details at can anyone help me with this:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/206301/virtual-hosts-not-working-12-10
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-26
<bob___> I Hav a mac book running 10.4 can i have ubuntu on it?
<bob___> Anyone There
<bob___> I Hav a mac book running 10.4 can i have ubuntu on it?
<philballew> bob___, yes
<bob___> what one?
<philballew> 10.4 as in osx version 10.4
<philballew> id install 12.10
<philballew> how much ram does the mac book have?
<bob___> yaeh but the computer say a unmountable disk
<bob___> dont know got it from friend
<bob___> you there
#ubuntu-beginners 2012-10-27
<steve___> how do i get rid of ubuntu ?my launcher is hidden and its all messeed up
<Kman1> i need some help with Xchatr
<bobbyboy> is there a program in ubuntu that takes a website and saves off the linked movies on that site for future viewing?
<bobbyboy> or that you can designate which to copy?
<holstein> the linked movies? i would ask the content providers for a copy
<sammie> Hi all.  I am fairly new to Ubuntu.  Just upgraded to 12.4  Have no sound no matter what I try.  Been at this for days trying to figure out what's wrong. Help?
<holstein> 12.04... what have you tried?
<holstein> !sound
<ubot2> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<holstein> sammie: open a terminal and run lscpi.. see that you see the sound card there.. then open a terminal and run "aplay -l" ...see that you see the card there
<holstein> if you do, then run alsamixer and tweak all of the sliders trusting no labels
<holstein> if you are running ubuntu or xubuntu or ubuntustudio and not lubuntu or kubuntu, install pavucontrol
<holstein> if you still have no sound, refer to the above troubleshooting info and let me know how you do :)
<sammie> thank you!!!  i'm on it...  back shortly - I hope.
<sammie> how do I run lscpi?  what is the actual command?
<holstein> sammie: you can open a terminal and type that.. lspci**
<holstein> i think i typod
<holstein> sammie: the important one is "aplay -l"
<holstein> if you see the card there, then it shold work
<holstein> i would just move on to that, and then to pavucontrol
<sammie> I DO see my card in aplay
<sammie> what do I do with pavucontrol?
<holstein> sammie: install it and run it
<sammie> and where do I find alsamixer?
<holstein> sammie: alsamixer runs in the terminal as well
<sammie> I can install pavucontrol with sudo apt-get install pavucontrol, correct
<sammie> okay, I have downloaded and installed pavucontrol.
 * sammie is away: I'm busy
 * sammie is back (gone 00:00:17)
